# MTB in Windeck (Teil 2)



## Anfaenger64 (15. November 2009)

_Dies ist die Fortsetzung von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143942_



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Warum Regnet es den jetzt ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gestern war es den ganzen Tag trocken 

Fahre gleich die Römerstr. nach Reichshof und zurück

Regen macht nix, wir waren gerade schon etwas joggen


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2009)

Mir reicht es das ich in der Woche morgens und abends auf dem Arbeitsweg nass werde





.

Dann sitz ich am WE doch lieber auf dem Sofa, nach einem guten Essen.

Trotzdem werde ich nachher noch versuchen ein Wenig zufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2009)

Wer über Sat TV,  tw1 empfängt kann heute um 21.10 Uhr einen Bericht von der Croco Challenge gucken.

*@Bon**ne: *Zweiter ist doch auch gut, ist halt laufen dabei und das können wir nicht.
Nächsten Samstag bist du dann auch zweiter

Der Almhütten Trail in Dattenfeld hat eine zweite Schlußabfahrt, nicht 90Grad rechts Steil, sondern einfach geradeaus.


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. November 2009)

Manni, denkst du daran die alte Kurbel an Susi zu übergeben?

Gruß BOnne

P.S. 2.Platz nächste Woche ... kann sein, aber nicht hinter dir!


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> P.S. 2.Platz nächste Woche ... kann sein, aber nicht hinter dir!


 





Wie auch immer. Wäre schon schön wenn wir da gut abschneiden, gibt jetzt auch eine Teamwertung.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. November 2009)

?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.mtbsite.de/

Wir haben noch was zutun !!


----------



## Tinchen12 (16. November 2009)

Am Montag habe ich meine mündliche Prüfung. Danach ist erstmal Schluß mit lernen und ich kann meine Freizeit viel mit radeln verbringen...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War gerade beim Zahnarzt "Gewicht optimieren" 
@Pierre: morgen AG?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Pierre: morgen AG?


 
Ich will schon, aber Roth ist für mich der weiteste Punkt (von Ruppichterroth).
Wenn ich kurz vor 15.00 Uhr weg komme dann ja


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. November 2009)

es regnet nicht

Dann mal los ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2009)

Zum Schluß hats doch geregnet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.

Ich hatte heute das volle Pogramm, 
morgens Bergzeitfahren, Nachmittags Zeitfahren von Ruppi nach Hamm-Roth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dann Fango AG Tour und zum Abschluß Regen Heimfahrt.

Manni wo warst du ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zum Schluß hats doch geregnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab es zur AG nicht geschafft, deshalb mal ein paar Stündchen rund um Nümbrecht gefahren...hat aber auch da geregnet


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. November 2009)

@ Pierre

Duathlonserie

Carboo4U Duathlon Challenge
http://www.radteam-neu-isenburg.de/

*01. November 2009

     Hugenotten Duathlon


14. November 2009

     Rüsselcross Duathlon


13. Dezember 2009

     Duathlon am Hockenheim-Ring


28. Februar 2010  

     Rodgau Cross-Duathlon


25. April 2010  

     Reinheim Duathlon
*


nächsten Winter ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2009)

Rodgau haben wir ja gut in Erinnerung.
Hockenheim ist zuweit,
Reinheim ist Poisen Cup.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2009)

*@Wurzel. *Was los mit dir, Frei, Urlaub
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Kurzarbeit, oder Krank
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??

Hab dein Auto heut morgen im Hof gesehen ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432142

Kommentar 18 

www.idstein24.de


----------



## Beach90 (17. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

warum haben wir denn einen neuen Thread bekommen? Der alte tat´s doch noch super :/

Wann und wo ist am Donnerstag treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung warum jetzt Teil 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donnerstag:  Herchen 18.00 Uhr
Marcel hat sich was gewünscht


----------



## joscho (17. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum jetzt Teil 2



Ihr labert zu viel  Nach x tausend Beiträgen kommt die Zwangstrennung -siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320689


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Wurzel. *Was los mit dir, Frei, Urlaub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


letzteres ist richtig werde Donnerstag nicht mitfahren können 
@Bonne bringe dir das Schaltwerk die Tage vorbei hatte pierre nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

@Pierre: am 5.12 ist vereinstraining (Nikolausfahrt) fährst du mit mir mit


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2009)

Ich komme bikefertig mit dem regio um 5 nach in herchen an. Wäre also super wenn ihr die paar minütchen auf mich wartet


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich komme bikefertig mit dem regio um 5 nach in herchen an. Wäre also super wenn ihr die paar minütchen auf mich wartet


kostet aber ein Dö.......ner


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2009)

hallo,

gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder ein Internes KBU Rankig - wenn ja, wie ist der Link?

LG
Rosa
(Turteltäubchn Team)


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

Den Link hat dein Gatte doch schon vor ein paar Tagen veröffentlicht guck mal ein paar einträge vorher


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Den Link hat dein Gatte doch schon vor ein paar Tagen veröffentlicht guck mal ein paar einträge vorher


 
ja gefunden, aber wir Turteltäubchen sind nicht dabei - warum???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

habe ich auch schon gesehen zu wenig Punkte für die Liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> habe ich auch schon gesehen zu wenig Punkte für die Liste


 
Das ist gar nicht war


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

es kann halt nur ein Team geben


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> es kann halt nur ein Team geben


 
und das wollt IHR Männer sein (sorry Tinchen) du bist natürlich ausgeschlossen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

sind nicht wollen


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> sind nicht wollen


 
weißt doch Kinder die was wollen kriegen was auf die ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

von wollen ist ja nicht die rede was macht pierre


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> von wollen ist ja nicht die rede was macht pierre


 
wie immer Mittwochs...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

:d:d:d


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2009)

smily geht nicht solte der sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. November 2009)

viel spaß allen night ridern heute pierre muss meine ration bei Mc mitessen denke dass ich nächste woche auch wieder dabei bin


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> viel spaß allen night ridern heute


 
Hatten wir











Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> pierre muss meine ration bei Mc mitessen


 
Hab ich gemacht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. November 2009)

@pierre was ist mit 5.12


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2009)

Da hab ich einen Familien Fototermin in Asbach. Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, hab dem Frank auch schon eine Mail geschrieben.

Deshalb kann ich jetzt auch Sonntags nicht nach Frankfurt(CrossRennen), weil jetzt gehen wir Sonntags mit meinem Onkel auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Ruppi.

Also: Familien Wochenende Radfahren ????


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. November 2009)

nach Ruppi gehe ich auch aber erst..... aber Familientag muss auch mal sein morgen Siegen viel erfolg


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2009)

Dreisel-Siegen sind 56km durchs Siegtal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
lieber wäre mir das nur komplett zurück zufahren. Und hin ab Wissen, dass sind dann 35km durchs Siegtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. November 2009)

stimmt dafür das morgen dein saison höhepunkt ist, ist die sträcke zu weit Manni was ist mit dir


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2009)

Hast du die Starterliste gesehen.
Da wird es ganz schön zur sache gehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sei froh das du nicht mitfährst, du wärst in der Ersten Runde raus.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. November 2009)

ja habe ich gerade top 10 wird schwer für dich


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2009)

Die Final Runde will ich erreichen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Wie machen wir das denn jetzt morgen, @ Bonne, wie-wann fährst du nach Siegen ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. November 2009)

11 uhr Abfahrt wenn du nicht mitwillst fahre ich mit Manni alleine hin und du kannst mit uns zurück wenn Manni morgen nicht kann fahre ich für mich eine siegtalrunde also MANNI was ist


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> 11 uhr Abfahrt wenn du nicht mitwillst fahre ich mit Manni alleine hin und du kannst mit uns zurück wenn Manni morgen nicht kann fahre ich für mich eine siegtalrunde also MANNI was ist


Manni muss Holz stapeln und Dach decken


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Ich und Daniela fahren 11.27 Uhr mit der S-Bahn ab Dattenfeld, die letzten ca. 20 km vor Siegen fahren wir dann mit dem Rad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Zurück gucke ich mal.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

evtl. komme ich alleine  fährst du dann mit zurück werde dich dann mal anrufen


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Ich würde mit zurück fahren, fahr doch jetzt mit. Sind in 10 min bei dir.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

nein nicht mit dem zug fahre dann mit dem rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2009)

Hat wer Lust morgen zu fahren?
so ab 11.00..


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

ich habe lust wollte morgen siegtal rollen ca.Hennef und zurück


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2009)

Warum eigentlich nicht!?

Um 11.00 an der Bushaltstelle Niedecke?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

von mir aus JA ich glaube der Pierre könnte eine stunde später auch sonst fahren wir um 11 welche B stelle Niedecke kenne mich da nicht aus


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2009)

Okay, um 12 am REWE in Dattenfeld. Da findest du dann vor der Apotheke auch die Bushaltestelle Niedecke


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

ok


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust morgen zu fahren?
> so ab 11.00..


 
Lust ja, aber ich muß morgen mit der Ann Carolin in die Kirche, also erst nach 12.00 Uhr.

Wie wars heute:
Also, Siegener Einkaufspassage, 2,0km lang, im Schnitt 12% Steil, laute Musik, unzählige Laute Zuschauer.

*Total Super !!*

Sau Starkes Starterfeld. Auch von dem Semi Profi Team der RSC, und gerade die haben für ihren Chef gefahren zu meinem Nachteil.
Im vorletzten Lauf habe ich den Angegriffen ( nachdem ich Bonne schon Hinter mir hatte). Leider  hat mich dann ein Helfer *des *Fahrers *absichtlich* in die Gatter geschickt.(Später hat er es sogar zugegeben und gesagt so fährt man Rennrad Rennen) Somit kam ich nicht in den Final Lauf. Gesehen haben das Einige meiner Mitkonkorenten, machen kann man dann aber nichts.
Im nachhinein trotzdem Klasse Sache.
Glückwunsch Luca, er hat die Junioren Wertung den 2. Platz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gemacht. Bonne hat im Finale den 3. gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich war am Ende glaube ich 10.

Und Bonne hat sogar die Gesamte Veranstaltung gemacht, dass heißt er ist auch 2mal Gelaufen.

@ Wurzel: Auf der Heimfahrt hatte ich noch gut Wut im Bauch, oder( Kirchen- Betzdorf in 34er Schnitt)


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2009)

mhmm..noch später ist aber doof. 
11 oder 12 jetzt?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

12 wenn pierre dann da ist ok wenn nicht Pech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Hallo, die Kirche geht bis 12.00 Uhr. Also treffen passt, allerdings mußten wir mit meiner Tochter erst wieder nach Dreisel, ich zieh mich um und wir können dann weiter fahren. In der Zeit bekommt ihr einen Kaffee.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

Dann treffen wir uns doch direkt um 12uhr15 bei dir  Max auf die 15 minuten kommt es nicht drauf an


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2009)

Alles klar


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Also Dreisel Bushaltestelle 12.15 Uhr. Bleibt das jetzt Fix


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

ich denk Kaffee aber B-stelle geht auch 12,15uhr ab jetzt FIX


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

liegst in der Wanne, ich versuche dich anzurufen. !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

hat noch jemand eine 7 fach Kasette  kann bzw. darf auch gebraucht sein


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Ja, ich. Das alte Red Bull hatte doch eine.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. November 2009)

stimmt muss ich haben


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ich denk Kaffee aber B-stelle geht auch 12,15uhr ab jetzt FIX


kann ich auch mit oder  wollt ihr nicht recon?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. November 2009)

Wäre SUPER


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. November 2009)

http://www.expressi.de/mehr-sport/tremmel-jubelt-in-der-oberstadt-zuschauer-tragen-dich-berg-hinauf/

Hat jemand eine 27,2 Stütze (350 mm) für einen Schüler von mir (natürlich für lau ...)?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2009)

Jetzt hab ich sogar einen Fotobeweis, man sieht auf dem Bild wie der RSC Fahrer mir vors Rad fährt.

Naja, vergessen. Klasse Veranstaltung !!!


Heute sind wir mal getrödelt wie schon lange nicht mehr, war mal richtig schön, mit Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. November 2009)

Oh da war der Bonne aber Weit hinter dir


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2009)

@Wurzel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hier der Bericht vom WDR http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_suedwestfalen.xml


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. November 2009)

bist ja mal im Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (22. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Oh da war der Bonne aber Weit hinter dir



am Berg ist Pierre der STÄRKSTE (das weiß jeder, nur der Berg ist nicht das Ziel ...)


----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2009)

BaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM!!!


Hat Spaß gemacht heute


----------



## DrFuManChu (22. November 2009)

Jetzt, wo du so  ein großer Fernsehstar bist......dürfen wir dann überhaupt noch mit dir zusammen fahren

Da darfst du am Sonntag aber nicht so abzischen am Berg, sonst heulen wir und fahren alleine weiter.....

Schade, das Event hätte Heiko und mir bestimmt gefallen, auch wenn ich ganz sicher kein Bergfahrer bin


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo du so ein großer Fernsehstar bist......dürfen wir dann überhaupt noch mit dir zusammen fahren
> 
> Da darfst du am Sonntag aber nicht so abzischen am Berg, sonst heulen wir und fahren alleine weiter.....
> 
> Schade, das Event hätte Heiko und mir bestimmt gefallen, auch wenn ich ganz sicher kein Bergfahrer bin


 
Ich habe doch schon mehrere TV Auftritte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Das Event war echt klasse, aber auch echt Hart.

Sonntag fahren wir gemüdlich hoch, und brutal bergab.


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2009)

Mädels, was haltet ihr davon:

Weihnachtsmarkt

Hennef
Freitag 27.11. - 19.30h
Marktplatz und Innenstadt

Voraussetzung - es regnet nicht!


----------



## joscho (23. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich habe doch schon mehrere TV Auftritte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich beide Kaninchenzüchterbeiträge gesehen - Dich aber nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mädels, was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> ...


Nicht bei dem Wetter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ansonsten, mal sehen was die anderen meinen.

http://www.mtbsite.de/


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. November 2009)

[quotehttp://www.mtbsite.de/[/quote]


An den Macher dieser Seite, bitte unser Team Turteltäubchen mit ins Ranking nehmen.

Danke
Rosa


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. November 2009)

îhr seit aus dem Raster gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (24. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> îhr seit aus dem Raster gefallen


 
wir fallen nicht, wir können fliegen


----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6577385&postcount=2125

Habe euer Anliegen mal weitergegeben.


----------



## rosadrnorden (24. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6577385&postcount=2125
> 
> Habe euer Anliegen mal weitergegeben.


 
Vielen lieben Dank

Rosa


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. November 2009)

@Team. 
Was ist den nun mit Freitag, interessant ist es allemal, dort ist auch der MTB Stammtisch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9544
OK, das Wetter muß stimmen!

Wurzel, du holst mich bei der Arbeit dann ab und wir fahren dann über den Römer nach Hennef. Manfred kommt von der Arbeit, und Tinchen halt von Siegburg.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Team.
> Was ist den nun mit Freitag, interessant ist es allemal, dort ist auch der MTB Stammtisch.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9544
> OK, das Wetter muß stimmen!
> ...



Manni sieht schlecht aus am Freitag. Aber wenn ich mitkomme, dann können wir die Römerstr. gemeinsam nutzen

Die war übrigens gestern im Gewitter nicht sehr einladend


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. November 2009)

Glaub ich dir, bei mir sah es aus, als ob die Sieg bei mir durch den Hof geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. November 2009)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie manche ihre WP Punkte eintragen, z.B. 
bei unserer Konkurenz trägt jemand am 17.11 die Einheiten vom 11.-13.11 ein, der Nächste Eintrag erfolgt dann am 24.11 mit den Einheiten vom 14.-17.11.Die hätte man ja auch schon 17.Eintragen können ?? Ist mir schon 2-3mal aufgefallen.
Ich will da niemand auf die Füße treten, aber so kann man sich das machen wie es passt






Morgen ist Nightride !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Treffen Schladern, Abfahrt kurz nach 18,00 Uhr.





Hab auch schon eine Strecke im Kopf


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie manche ihre WP Punkte eintragen, z.B.
> bei unserer Konkurenz trägt jemand am 17.11 die Einheiten vom 11.-13.11 ein, der Nächste Eintrag erfolgt dann am 24.11 mit den Einheiten vom 14.-17.11.Die hätte man ja auch schon 17.Eintragen können ?? Ist mir schon 2-3mal aufgefallen.
> Ich will da niemand auf die Füße treten, aber so kann man sich das machen wie es passt



Ich meine gehört zu haben, das man dort selbst teamintern an dem ein oder anderen Eintrag vom ihm zweifelt:kotz:. Schade, aber so ist das halt. Teile des Teams haben sich schon vor zwei Jahren durch kreatives Eintragen hervorgetan.

Anderes Thema - Ja wir sind gewillt am kommenden Freitag in Hennef aufzulaufen. Ca. 19.30h Würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch da seid.


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2009)

Jaaaa  ich würde mich auch freuen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie manche ihre WP Punkte eintragen, z.B.
> bei unserer Konkurenz trägt jemand am 17.11 die Einheiten vom 11.-13.11 ein, der Nächste Eintrag erfolgt dann am 24.11 mit den Einheiten vom 14.-17.11.Die hätte man ja auch schon 17.Eintragen können ?? Ist mir schon 2-3mal aufgefallen.
> Ich will da niemand auf die Füße treten, aber so kann man sich das machen wie es passt
> 
> ...



Wir sollten das betreffende Team mal zu den Windecktrails einladen, dann schauen wir mal wer am Berg der Schnellere ist


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. November 2009)

Den schnellsten am Berg aben wir doch im Team


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. November 2009)

Welches Team ist gemeint?


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Welches Team ist gemeint?


 
Hab  es dir als PN geschickt.

*Danke Wurzel,* und gute Besserung.
Bis gleich in Schladern


----------



## ultra2 (26. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hab  es dir als PN geschickt.
> 
> *Danke Wurzel,* und gute Besserung.
> Bis gleich in Schladern



Ich schicke dir auch mal was per PM.

Wir sehen uns morgen ca. 19:45h in Hennef?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hab  es dir als PN geschickt.
> 
> *Danke Wurzel,* und gute Besserung.
> Bis gleich in Schladern


Danke wäre auch gerne mit night riden gewesen


----------



## Tazz (26. November 2009)

@Wurzel was hast Du wieder angestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2009)

Nightride war gut, die km kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen,
müßten echt mehr sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Schladern, Imhausen, Irsertal, Neues Leben, AK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Neitersen, Walterschen, Mehren, Weyerbusch, Leuscheid, Schladern.*

Manfred und ich haben den ersten Glühwein getrunken







@Ultra: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was ist das den für einer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich nach Hennef komme, dann ist das ca. 19.00 Uhr, da ich von der Arbeit aus komme. Schreibe morgen mittag ob ihr mit mir rechnen könnt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. November 2009)

nur zu zweit??? wo war denn w-markt???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nightride war gut, die km kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen,
> müßten echt mehr sein.
> 
> 
> ...


64km  

bin hält sooo langsam


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> nur zu zweit??? wo war denn w-markt???


Ja, wenn du nicht dabei bist !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glühwein gab es in der Fußgänger Zone AK


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. November 2009)

hoffe nächstes mal klappt es wieder


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> 64km
> 
> bin hält sooo langsam


 
64km hattest du auf dem Tacho ????? Wenn ja, dann kommt es doch hin.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 64km hattest du auf dem Tacho ????? Wenn ja, dann kommt es doch hin.


64, oben in Obernau genau 60


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2009)

Pierre im Leadertrikot


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Pierre im Leadertrikot


für den Besten am Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. November 2009)

@Löwe: Weihnachtsmarkt wird heute bei mir nix 

Muss jetzt nach hause ins Bettchen, vllt. bin ich ja morgen wieder fit


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Pierre im Leadertrikot



Nein als Werbeträger


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2009)

Hab mich mal bei Eurer Trail-Tour morgen eingetragen.
Je nach Wetter meld' ich mich aber morgen früh ggf. wieder ab.
Für ne Regentour ist mir die Anfahrt von Köln dann zu aufwändig...

Hoffentlich bis morgen 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2009)

Noch ist es Trocken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,sollte auch so bleiben.

@Wurzel: Wie geht es dir ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Manfred hat es auch erwischt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Bonne: Wie war es gestern?


----------



## Beach90 (29. November 2009)

Das wird ein super Ding heute. Wetter passt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. November 2009)

geht schon Besser werde evtl. morgen wieder im Training einsteigen  wünsche euch viel spaß heute 
@Manni gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2009)

War ganz Ok heute. Wetter hat auch gehalten (Dichtgehalten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
47km durch Windeck, mit einigen Trails, wie z.B. Siegberg, Almhütten, Ohmbach, Stromberg(hatte ich anders in Erinnerung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
So kammen immerhin auch 1050Hm zusammen.
Schade das sich Michael und Iris so früh verabschiedet haben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Aktion in Herchen vergessen wir ganz schnell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bike-klettern.


----------



## Beach90 (29. November 2009)

Ich fands auch echt super heute. Die Trails waren nett, wenn auch etwas glitschig.
Nachher gabs noch lecker Apfelstrudel in Wilberhofen.


----------



## DrFuManChu (29. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> War ganz Ok heute




Da haben Heiko und ich uns etwas mehr von versprochen.
Richtig Spaß hat der Downhill in der Leuscheid gemacht, den haben wir auch abgespeichert.

Rumstehen und Teerstraße fahren ist absolut nicht unser Ding,sorry

Was solls, jeder wie er mag, aber danke Max für die Horizonterweiterung, jetzt weiß ich, was ich all die Jahre, die ich in der Gegend schon fahre noch nicht gesehen habe und was ich auch  sicher nicht mehr sehen mag

Ich denke, da wäre mehr drin gewesen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2009)

*Donnerstag Nightride:* Treffen um 18.00 Uhr in Herchen
Als Strecke gibts ein Wildes Hin und Her in Windeck, nach ca. 3 Std. gehts dann nach Rosbach zum Ümit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2009)

Stimmt, s*o was macht auch kein Spaß, *klar hatten wir schon bessere Touren.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Stimmt, s*o was macht auch kein Spaß, *klar hatten wir schon bessere Touren.



Ach was, so was gehört zu 'ner guten Tour schon mal dazu 

Ein paar schöne Trails habt Ihr da. Mit dem Highlight Stromberg 

Vielen Dank an den Guide, mir hat's Spaß gemacht!


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6595418#post6595418


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. November 2009)

Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde.......ist es geistreich in der Dunkelheit das Wild im Wald aufzuscheuchen?
Los steinigt mich;-)


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Donnerstag Nightride:* Treffen um 18.00 Uhr in Herchen
> Als Strecke gibts ein Wildes Hin und Her in Windeck, nach ca. 3 Std. gehts dann nach Rosbach zum Ümit
> 
> 
> ...


 
Unser Dönerfan will lieber zu MC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 . Von mir aus gerne, ich brauche noch die Parkstraße.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann fahren wir von Herchen über den Melchiorweg, Hüppelrötchen nach AK, und zurück über Neitersen, Walterschen, Mehren, Weyerbusch nach Herchen.

Soll auch Trocken bleiben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde.......ist es geistreich in der Dunkelheit das Wild im Wald aufzuscheuchen?
> Los steinigt mich;-)


 

Ist es Geistreich mit einem 2,2cm breiten Reifen mit 80Km/h den Berg runter zufahren, mit einem Drahtseil als Bremse.


Ich fahre morgens und abends auch im Dunkel zur Arbeit, mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. November 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde.......ist es geistreich in der Dunkelheit das Wild im Wald aufzuscheuchen?
> Los steinigt mich;-)



 aber selber im Delgado express Nachts ohne Licht durch die Nutscheid fliegen oder was ist auf jeden Fall geistreicher


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Unser Dönerfan will lieber zu MC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur wegen Mc MONOPOLIE


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2009)

http://www.mcdonalds.de/produkte/monopoly.html#/tv_spot


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. November 2009)

@ Manni: wie gehts  bist du am Donnerstag wieder dabei
Tinchen nicht auch mal Lust und zeit
nach Mc gibt es ein Glühwein zum aufwärmen oder


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. November 2009)

@MAX: Pm


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ist es Geistreich mit einem 2,2cm breiten Reifen mit 80Km/h den Berg runter zufahren, mit einem Drahtseil als Bremse.
> 
> 
> Ich fahre morgens und abends auch im Dunkel zur Arbeit, mit dem Rad.




Ich fahre auch im Dunkeln zur Arbeit, mit Licht .....auf der Straße

Wie du mit 80 runterballerst ist dem Wild bei Tageslicht furzegal, auch wenn du dabei einen Baum mittig triffst.

@Wurzel: Delgao Express??? du kennst vermutlich die Umstände


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2009)

Ja, Straße. 
Mein Arbeitsweg ist die Alte Hauptstraße vom Siegtal ins Bröltal. Geschlossen seid 1980.
Was ist den dabei wenn man im Dunkel fährt, wir fahren doch nach deiner Meinung eh zuviel Straße, Trails werden beim Nightride nicht gefahren.
Und die fährt man in NRW eh nicht, hier gilt die 2m Regel.

Weißt du wieviele Roller, Taxis, und möchte gern Forster im Dunkeln durch den Leuscheid fahren. das ist der Wahsinn.


----------



## Beach90 (30. November 2009)

Find die Kritik mit dem zu hohen Straßenanteil auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn die hier die Highlights fahren willst, bekommste das kaum in einer reinen Trailtour hin.leider. Sind halt an der Sieg und nicht am Gardasee 
Lg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde.......ist es geistreich in der Dunkelheit das Wild im Wald aufzuscheuchen?
> Los steinigt mich;-)



Das Wild trainiert dabei seinen Fluchtinstinkt, also seeehr hilfreich 



Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @ Manni: wie gehts  bist du am Donnerstag wieder dabei



Derzeit siehts nicht so gut aus 




DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Delgao Express??? du kennst vermutlich die Umstände




Delgado-Express: als ihr am Sonntag vorige Woche zu 5-8 Loitz ohne Licht durch den Nutscheid seid. Allerdings hatte zwar Solanum ein Blinkelämplein, aber die war mit Delgado weit hinter euch. 

Und: Falls ihr dort Wild aufgescheucht habt, habt ihr auch das garantiert nicht mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Dezember 2009)

jedem das seine  gehe jetzt das Wild aus dem Wald verscheuchen


----------



## DrFuManChu (1. Dezember 2009)

@Anfänger: WIR HABEN UNS DAS NICHT SO AUSGESUCHT
Frag doch mal den Stunt_irgendwas, warum es plötzlich dunkel war

@Max: Das geht schon, ist halt nur mehr Weg, aber dafür schön, wem es denn gefällt  
Nimm es nicht persönlich, hat halt so jeder seine Vorlieben.


@Pierre: Weil alle es machen ist es natürlich nicht so schlimm......
Förster und Jäger sind dadurch wesentlich besser auf biker zu sprechen, ist doch klar


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde.......ist es geistreich in der Dunkelheit das Wild im Wald aufzuscheuchen?
> Los steinigt mich;-)


 


DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch im Dunkeln zur Arbeit, mit Licht .....auf der Straße
> 
> Wie du mit 80 runterballerst ist dem Wild bei Tageslicht furzegal, auch wenn du dabei einen Baum mittig triffst.
> 
> @Wurzel: Delgao Express??? du kennst vermutlich die Umstände


 


DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @Anfänger: WIR HABEN UNS DAS NICHT SO AUSGESUCHT
> Frag doch mal den Stunt_irgendwas, warum es plötzlich dunkel war
> 
> @Max: Das geht schon, ist halt nur mehr Weg, aber dafür schön, wem es denn gefällt
> ...


 
Nichts für ungut, auch wenn Winter ist muß man doch nicht alles ausdiskutieren.
Klar sollte man im Dunkeln nicht durch den Wald fahren, wegen dem Wild. 
Aber wenn es Dunkel ist, dann bin ich das Wild auf der Straße, sollen jetzt die Autos im Dunkeln nicht auf die Straße.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @Anfänger: WIR HABEN UNS DAS NICHT SO AUSGESUCHT
> Frag doch mal den Stunt_irgendwas, warum es plötzlich dunkel war
> 
> @Max: Das geht schon, ist halt nur mehr Weg, aber dafür schön, wem es denn gefällt
> ...


 
Wenn du im Winter die möglichkeit hast im hellen zu fahren ist es ja schön  andere kommen erst im dunkeln von der Arbeit und können nicht anders und jetzt muss das Thema mal beendet seinkann ja schließlich jeder machen was er will

@Pierre: viel spaß bei der Tour


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Tour bei den "Nachbarn" WW-Radsport-Freunde, da können wir nächsten Dienstag nochmal hinfahren. 
Kreuz und Quer durch den Leuscheid.

*@Wurzel:* Morgen nach der Arbeit will ich wieder Laufen.


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2009)

...............................Meine ersten Grüße beim Nachbarn Teil 2​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schöne Tour bei den "Nachbarn" WW-Radsport-Freunde, da können wir nächsten Dienstag nochmal hinfahren.
> Kreuz und Quer durch den Leuscheid.
> 
> *@Wurzel:* Morgen nach der Arbeit will ich wieder Laufen.



ich kann morgen nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

*@Wurzel: Ich hab dir meinen Weihnachts Wunsch per Email geschickt*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Einen Fahrrad Kalender*


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, will jemand einen Sigma Tacho DTS 2006 MHR haben, Halter, Geber, Magnet, Pulsgurt hab ich in meiner Garage nur der Tacho, der liegt irgendwo im Leuscheid, gib ich gerne ab

Hab mir jetzt, weil ich hatte, einen Hightech Sigma 506 ans Rad gemacht. Hab ich mal gewonnen.

*Und Funktioniert Klasse!!!!!!!!!*

Höhenmeter hab ich i den Nächsten Tagen dann halt nicht, und gefahren wird eh nur GA


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ach ja, will jemand einen Sigma Tacho DTS 2006 MHR haben, Halter, Geber, Magnet, Pulsgurt hab ich in meiner Garage nur der Tacho, der liegt irgendwo im Leuscheid, gib ich gerne ab
> 
> Hab mir jetzt, weil ich hatte, einen Hightech Sigma 506 ans Rad gemacht. Hab ich mal gewonnen.
> 
> ...



Hab da noch einen wunderschönen 2006MHR, ganz ohne Kratzer


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Bist du morgen dabei ??


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Wurzel: Ich hab dir meinen Weihnachts Wunsch per Email geschickt*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das der KBU-Kalender von Handlampe?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Dezember 2009)

@flämi: kein problem habe schon 10 geordert
morgen treffen in Herschen fahre um 17:15uhr in Dredisel los
hast du dich endlich vom Tacho getrennt hätte ihn statt in Leuscheid in der Sieg versenkt hättest du wenigstens noch den Plumps gehört


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Kalender, bekomm ich den !!!
Ja, 17.15 ist OK bin dann bei dir

Der Tacho ist so wie ich das gehört habe erst gegen einen Baum geschlagen, danach hat er ein Eichhörnchen getroffen und dann ist er in einen Fuchsbau gerollt.Dann kam ein Dachs und hat .............Naja hat er auch verdient.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bist du morgen dabei ??



Leider nicht. 

Bin bis morgen krank geschrieben


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Dezember 2009)

was ist denn das für ein scheiXXwetter?

Habe heute mit HP Trails optimiert.

Müssen jetzt nur noch eingefahren werden



1. Der *Jona-Trail *(Benannt nach einen Schüler, da hier letzte Woche bei der Erstbefahrung über den Lenker ging Jonathan F.)

2. Der *Topspeedtrail* (Das autohaus ist da ganz in der Nähe)

3. Der * Romaniak* (benannt nach dem verstorbenen Roman, an dessen Ruhestätte die Zufahrt vorbeigeht und dann geht es entweder CC-mäßig  runter oder eben mit drei maniakmäßigen Drops


Sind also Alternativen zum guten alten Br-Sei-Trail vorhanden, der jetzt im nassen Spätherbst mal geschont werden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2009)

Machen wir halt TV Sport.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Machen wir halt TV Sport.



mit chips und cola


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Dezember 2009)

Schladern weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2009)

Was ist mit morgen ??

18.00 in Schladern, und dann zu den WW Radsportfreunden, wenn sie fahren.

Unser Donnerstag Nightride fällt ja aus, AG Fahrt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Dezember 2009)

Heute ist erstmal der Ehrentag unseres Teammembers


TINCHEN



























Alles Liebe und die Besten Wünsche natürlich von mir!

Laß' Dich feiern und werd' schnell wieder nüchtern


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Dezember 2009)

von mir auch die BESTEN WÜNSCHE

ich habe eine sehnen entzündung im knie falle diese Woche auf jeden fall aus wenn alles gut geht werde ich nächste woche wieder mit leichtem Training anfangen können Nightride werde ich länger fehlen die belastung um mitzuhalten ist da schon zu hoch will auch nichts riskieren  da ich nicht wieder lust habe Monate lang mit schmerzen rumzurennen
werde mich dann öfters bei den Turtelteubchen blicken lassen wenn ich darf


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2009)

*@Tinchen:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*



*@Wurzel**:  *
Hier ein Bericht aus der Aktuellen Procycling, kannst die Zeitung auch mal geliehen haben.

*http://www.procycling.de/zeitschriftenartikel-4490.html?nav=207*


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2009)

*@Bonne: *
Ob ich morgen zur AG komme kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe morgen auf der Arbeit QM Prüfung. Dauert bestimmt lange und ob ich danach noch Rad fahren will ......?

Mal sehen werde nur mein Arbeitsweg fahren und was Laufen morgen.

Sehen uns dann Donnerstag. 
Wenn ich da kann, da hab ich Bauabnahme mit Brandschutzabnahme fürs gesamte Objekt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist mit morgen ??
> 
> 18.00 in Schladern, und dann zu den WW Radsportfreunden, wenn sie fahren.
> 
> Unser Donnerstag Nightride fällt ja aus, AG Fahrt.


kann  noch nicht wieder soooo weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Tinchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spannender Bericht wäre schön wenn du sie mir mal ausleihst


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Dezember 2009)

was ist eigentlich Donnerstag bei der AG


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2009)

AG Nachtfahrt ab Pracht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Dezember 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> kann  noch nicht wieder soooo weit


wieder gesund


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wieder gesund



Geht so...fällt alles noch recht schwer  und Du?


----------



## Tinchen12 (8. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Tinchen nicht auch mal Lust und zeit



Das bin ja ich!
Lust immer!!
Zeit nun auch wieder. Mein Abi habe ich seit gestern in der Tasche. Allerdings bin ich gesundheitlich ziemlich angeschlagen und bewege mich eher im GA0,5-Bereich. Falls also jemand äußerst gemütlich fahren möchte wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Dezember 2009)

Super da ich ja momentan probleme mit dem Knie habe passt mir der ga 0,5 bereich ganz gut wann hast du lust


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. Dezember 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Mein Abi habe ich seit gestern in der Tasche.



Na, schon wieder einen

Glückwunsch 

an die Karrierefrau


----------



## Beach90 (9. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch


----------



## Tinchen12 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wann hast du lust


Abends kann ich nächste Woche nur am Mittwoch...


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2009)

Einen Arbeitsweg hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Dezember 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Abends kann ich nächste Woche nur am Mittwoch...


wenn du willst könnten wir da ja eine leichte tour machen

@pierre:wo ist das bild den gemacht worden


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2009)

Burkina faso


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2009)

*@Bon**ne: *Die Dienstag AG kann ich "Knicken", ich muß Dienstag nach *Ikea,* natürlich auch Aufbauen den Kram.
Ich fahre dann wahrscheinlich bei den WW-Radsportfreunden, die Treffen sich 18.30 Uhr in Werkhausen.


Heute war ich 3Std. Trekking Wandern habe dabei auch einige Trails aufgeräumt. Leider nichts für den WP


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Dezember 2009)

richtig kalt draußen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Dezember 2009)

@pierre bei ikea dauert das aufbauen länger als das kaufen aber dafür gibt es da lecker fleisch klöpse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> richtig kalt draußen



Findest Du??? Besser als der Regen waagerecht

Mir hats heute richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja, sehe ich auch so.Dauer-Regen und 3 Grad ist zum
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Von mir aus kann es so 4 Monate lang bleiben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Trocken und das Laub knistert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist noch jemand morgen dabei, bei den WW Freunden ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Dezember 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Findest Du??? Besser als der Regen waagerecht
> 
> Mir hats heute richtig Spass gemacht


nicht das du sofort wieder krank wirst


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Dezember 2009)

*@Wurzel.* Extra für dich nochmal das "Video der Woche". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Für mich eins der besten des Jahres
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3574


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Dezember 2009)




----------



## DrFuManChu (15. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geil


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Dezember 2009)

heute Morgen -7 grad


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> heute Morgen -7 grad


 
Ist doch schön. Du Weichei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, schönwetter Fahrer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am Wochenende wirds sogar 2stellig Minus Grade geben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Der Winter kann auch schön sein  
*@Wurzel*: Wer hat 2003 den Iceman in Winterberg gewonnen ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Dezember 2009)

da war der Bonne ja auch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2009)

Doch, na klar.
Er war aber die lange Runde gefahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2009)

Aus der History Gala :
*Seibertz, Peierre (2005 Ghost Racing Team â WSG Marienberg, 2004 TV Rosbach IBC DIMB, aus Windeck)*Iceman lang 2005: 01:54:11 (5. Herren Lizenz)Iceman kurz 2004: 00:58:50 (4. Herren Hobby)Iceman kurz 2003: 01:22:26 (1. Herren)
*Bonnekessel, Michael (DJK RS Graftschaft / Ghost FRM Rac)*Iceman lang 2005: 01:45:31 (2. Herren Lizenz)Iceman lang 2003: 02:31:55 (2. Herren Lizenz)





Erste Reihe im TV Rosbach Trikot 

*@Bon**ne *Ich sag nur No Saint


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2009)

Das waren noch Zeiten 
_(Er)Kennst du den Helm ?_


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Aus der History Gala :
> *Seibertz, Peierre (2005 Ghost Racing Team  WSG Marienberg, 2004 TV Rosbach IBC DIMB, aus Windeck)*Iceman lang 2005: 01:54:11 (5. Herren Lizenz)Iceman kurz 2004: 00:58:50 (4. Herren Hobby)Iceman kurz 2003: 01:22:26 (1. Herren)
> *Bonnekessel, Michael (DJK RS Graftschaft / Ghost FRM Rac)*Iceman lang 2005: 01:45:31 (2. Herren Lizenz)Iceman lang 2003: 02:31:55 (2. Herren Lizenz)
> 
> ...


bei den paar leuten hätte der pepe auch gewonnen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten
> _(Er)Kennst du den Helm ?_


Nein


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Dezember 2009)

heute morgen kam der erste schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2009)

Heute mal wieder zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Bonne, wieviele Burger waren das heute ??

*@Team:* Geht unser Nightride ab nächster Woche wieder ?

Morgen hab ich frei


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2009)

du glücklicher muss noch sieben tage arbeiten dieses jahr wenn bei mir alles klappt wäre ich auf jeden fall beim night ride dabei aber dann ja nicht donnerstag oder oder möchtest du lieber mit mir feiern


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2009)

Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr Schladern, 
direkter Weg nach Ak (Irsertal) und zurück. 
Wir müßen ja unsere Monopoli Straßen einlösen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, und ein paar Gutscheine hab ich auch noch


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2009)

habe ich auch ( eisbecher, Big Mac, cola, hamburger) als sofortgewinn und pommes + eis als doppelte straßen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2009)

die apfeltasche musste ich miri geben


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> habe ich auch ( eisbecher, Big Mac, cola, hamburger) als sofortgewinn und pommes + eis als doppelte straßen


 
Dann gibts ja ein Fressen "For Free"


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2009)

genau


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2009)

Was machen wir Samstag, willst du morgen Laufen. ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2009)

nein stunde ga samstag ruhetag( wegen arbeiten für achim) sonntag muss ich mal gucken


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2009)

Am Sonntag ist ja dem Frank seine Tour, Daniela fährt mich hin, komm doch mit und wenn du genug hast fährst du Heim, Frank würde sich freuen.
Gibt erst Frühstück danach wird 3-4 Std gefahren, fahr einfach nach einer Stunde Heim ist doch OK.

Los mach es, mach es, mach es jetzt. Frei nach Stachky & Hutch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2009)

gucke mal wie ich am samstag drauf bin


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist das eine Frage, na wie immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ja, lassen wir Samstag mal abwarten


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2009)

hast du schon nen baum geholt


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich doch in meinem Wald, obwohl dieses Jahr sind die nicht so toll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wahrscheinlich kaufe ich einen im Dorf beim Mario Bergen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Dezember 2009)

Also, bei uns ist es überall Weiß 

Mach mich jetzt fertig zum Snowride


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Dezember 2009)

die straßen sind ja schon wieder frei


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Dezember 2009)

@manni: biste wieder fitt 
wäre es nicht besser wenn wir die monopoly gutscheine erst zwichen weihnachten und neujahr einlösen 
geht ja bis ins neue jahr


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @manni: biste wieder fitt
> wäre es nicht besser wenn wir die monopoly gutscheine erst zwichen weihnachten und neujahr einlösen
> geht ja bis ins neue jahr


 
*Gültig bis 23.12.2009*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Dezember 2009)

oooooooooooooook dann doch besser dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2009)

Diese Nacht war die Tiefsttemperatur minus 16,5 Grad, ich denke mal die Trails sind jetzt nicht mehr Matschig .


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Dezember 2009)

dafür knüppel hart und mit spurrillen 
ich glaube arbeiten kann ich heute vergessen schnee und silikon verträgt sich nicht oder


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2009)

Genau, dass geht garnicht !
Besser fahren wir ein wenig durch Windeck. Wann sollen wir uns treffen ?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Dezember 2009)

aber beschwer dich nicht wenn ich die bremse bin


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2009)

12.30 Uhr hol ich dich ab.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Dezember 2009)

13 uhr muss das rad noch fertig machen steht noch auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2009)

OK, zur Info wir haben im Moment minus 12,8 Grad.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Dezember 2009)

wollte kurz kurz fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2009)

Später gibts ein Eisbild


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> dafür knüppel hart und mit spurrillen
> ich glaube arbeiten kann ich heute vergessen schnee und* silikon *verträgt sich nicht oder



Silikon??? Wo warst Du? (und wie groß jetzt???)

Dienstag geht bei mir nicht. Erst in den Feiertagen wieder 

Gestern war ich kurz draußen, aber mir waren -12° zu kalt BRRRR


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Dezember 2009)

nicht das silikon wir haben immerhin 2std bei der kälte zusammen bekommen aber dannach waren meine finger kalt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Dezember 2009)

von -16°c auf 0°c innerhalb von einem tag da soll man gesund bleiben


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2009)

Was ist mit morgen ?? 








Mein Heimweg war heute um einiges Länger (von der Zeit)


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Dezember 2009)

wann hast du feierabend


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2009)

Ab ca.16.00 Uhr hab ich Urlaub, vorher muß ich noch 20 Stühle Streichen, hoffentlich nicht alleine.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Dezember 2009)

dann lass uns so gegen 17uhr fahren oder möchte aber den einfachsten weg hin und zurück mehr geht noch nicht vergess die lampe nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hol dich ab, könnte auch ein paar Minuten später werden. Der Heimweg ist was beschwerlich zur Zeit.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Dezember 2009)

ja ok und viel spaß beim streichen


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wünsche euch allen ein Schönes und Frohes Weihnachts Fest, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lasst euch groß Beschenken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*Und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010, auf das alles was ihr (ich) vor habt gelingt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi Flame,

sehr sommerlich bei Dir 



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/42*TEAM III* wünscht dem gesamten Windecker Völkchen ein entspanntes Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und faire und sportliche Wettkämpfe - mit dem jeweils verdientem  Ergebnis.
Auf das 2010 ein großes Treffen bei schönem Wetter mit voller Besetzung stafftfinden mag ​


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre morgen eine Siegtal Tour, flach und leichtes GA, bis Siegburg und zurück.
11.00 Uhr fahre ich ab Dreisel.
Wer will ...............


----------



## DrFuManChu (26. Dezember 2009)

Da sind wir uns ja kurz vor Eitorf begegnet. Wir sind Bröltal-Siegtal gefahren das waren 3h GA, mehr muß nicht
Das war auf dem Schladernring nachher kurz vor Waldbröl eiseglatt.

Wünsche noch einen schönen 2.Weihnachtstag und hoffe, die Bodenbedingungen im Wald sind bald wieder durchgehend fahrbar


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, dir auch noch Frohe Weihnacht, ich bin bis Siegburg und zurück gefahren, und da ist schon Frühling gewesen 11Grad !!!

Waren viele Renner unterwegs, Daniela hat auch zwei Biker gesehen, in Dreisel, einer hat sich auf der Straße übel abgelegt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Dezember 2009)

ja Wetter war super aber das essen war noch viel viel Besser morgen ist es vorbei mit faulenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2009)

Essen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










??? Frag mich mal. Heiligabend alleine 500 g. Steak alleine.
1. Weihnacht auch soviel Filet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heute Gans und immer Kohlenhydate und immer das Süße dabei.

Morgen fahre ich vieleicht mit Bonne und HP Hüpfen, wenn du willst ...?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2009)

morgen geht die arbeiterei wieder los


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2009)

Schei..tag heute !!

Bei dem Wetter ist die Motivation eh bei fast 0%, trotzdem aufs Rad und nach 15 min war ich nass, mit Bumm-Bumm Musik auf dem Ohr und Belastung auf der Kurbel weiter. Nach etwas über einer Std. auf der Huth dann Kettenriss Nr 1. Zum Glück wohnt der Bonne nur 500m weiter weg. Repariert und nach einem Kaffee weiter, leider nicht weit, im Siegtal der 2. Kettenriss.
Schnauze voll, Daniela angerufen !!

Das beste vom Training war Bonnes Kaffee, Danke !

Ab morgen bin ich im Westerwald.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Dezember 2009)

connex kette??? viel spaß morgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja.
Da oben ist das Wetter aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Dezember 2009)

deswegen fahre ich auf der Rolle auf dauer aber auch nicht der bringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen und auch lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen (2 Monate!!) Aber mein Vorsatz für 2010 ist wieder mehr zu trainieren und hoffentlich das ein oder andere Rennen zu fahren! Aber eher Halbmarathon als CC. Mal sehen!

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes 2010 ohne Verletzungen und Defekte!!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2010)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen und auch lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen (2 Monate!!) Aber mein Vorsatz für 2010 ist wieder mehr zu trainieren und hoffentlich das ein oder andere Rennen zu fahren! Aber eher Halbmarathon als CC. Mal sehen!
> 
> ...



Wünsch' ich Dir auch und Glückwunsch zur ersten eigenen TV-Serie


----------



## Postmann (1. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur ersten eigenen TV-Serie



ja geil, oder?


----------



## Chr!s (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr und ne gute Saison euch allen!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Januar 2010)

wünsche euch auch allen ein Frohes neues und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche euch ein gutes neues Jahrzehnt.
Viel Erfolg, Gesundheit und auch sonst alles was ihr euch wünscht.

Grüße aus dem Westerwald, hier liegt Schnee.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2010)

Der Leuscheid war heute Klasse, 
teils neue Spuren gelegt oder auf fester Schneedecke gefahren, klasse Sache. 
Muß ich morgen nochmal wiederholen !!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Januar 2010)

ohmbach war auch super da waren aber schon jede menge spuren war da nicht der erste hast du morgen noch urlaub?????


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, und Dienstag auch !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Januar 2010)

ich habe bis zum 18 januar  naja dafür musste ich ja zwichen den jahren und so arbeiten wann willste morgen fahren komme dann evtl mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2010)

Morgen erstmal Frühstücken, danach mit Ann Carolin Schlittenfahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Radfahren denke ich mal so ca. 12.30-13.00 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe vor ca. 2.5 Std durch den Leuscheid zufahren.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Januar 2010)

ja früher wollte ich eh nicht können ja morgen nochmal schreiben


----------



## WwBiker58 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Pierre,
zuerst mal nachträglich ein gutes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!
Wart ihr heute zu zweit in der Leuscheid unterwegs? Wir haben die Spuren gesehen. 
Wir waren heute 6 und es war absolut klasse wenn teilweise auch anstrengend!

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2010)

WwBiker58 schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre,
> zuerst mal nachträglich ein gutes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!
> Wart ihr heute zu zweit in der Leuscheid unterwegs? Wir haben die Spuren gesehen.
> Wir waren heute 6 und es war absolut klasse wenn teilweise auch anstrengend!
> ...


Frohes Neues.
Ich war alleine unterwegs, an manchen Orten hab ich auch ein paar Spuren gesehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werde heute nochmal durch den Leuscheid pflügen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2010)

*13.15 Uhr* Ich muß 16.00 wieder in Dreisel sein.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Januar 2010)

bis gleich


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2010)

Schade das mein Urlaub ab Mittwoch rum ist, klasse Bike Wetter zur Zeit ! 
Morgen gehts mal wieder in die Nutscheid, Marcel und ich Starten um 13.00 Uhr ab Dreisel.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Januar 2010)

echt super heute  tolle weiße Landschaft


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2010)

@Anfänger: 
Hast du es auch ins neue Jahr geschafft oder bist du noch im letzten Jahr ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Januar 2010)

Der liegt noch mit nem Kater im Bett


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Der liegt noch mit nem Kater im Bett



Kater - das wäre schön! Da wüsste ich wenigstens wann er wieder wech is'

Im Ernst: nicht einen Schluck Allool um Jahreswechsel, das war wirklich traurig 

Die zweite schwere Grippe innerhalb von 6 Wochen (aber NICHT aus Solidarität) - mir wäre lieber wenn wir noch "altes" Jahr hätten


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Januar 2010)

oh schei.. du scheinst echt die Vieren anzuziehen gerade bei dem schönen Bike Wetter naja wenn du fitt bist gehts weiter gute Besserung


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> oh schei.. du scheinst echt die Vieren anzuziehen gerade bei dem schönen Bike Wetter naja wenn du fitt bist gehts weiter gute Besserung



Auf den Vieren laufe ich derzeit - auf allen 

Ich hol' schon noch auf, legt ihr mal kräftig vor!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Januar 2010)

vorlegen muss erstmal rankommen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> vorlegen muss erstmal rankommen




An WEN???

Abwarten und... zittern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Auf den Vieren laufe ich derzeit - auf allen








Gute Besserung, gibts da nicht was von Ratiopha... ??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, gibts da nicht was von Ratiopha... ??



Es gibt ACC acut gegen Husten.
Gegen das Kopfweh beim Husten Ibuhexal.
Gegen die Magenschmerzen von den Medikamenten hab' ich noch nix gefunden


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2010)

9mm  Dann sind auch die Schlimmsten Schmerzen weg.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 9mm  Dann sind auch die Schlimmsten Schmerzen weg.


machst du das auch immer so


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

bis gleich


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

klasse heute nur die Finger waren zwichendurch mal aber die Sonne mit dem schönen Schnee haben alles wieder rausgeholt


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2010)

Ja war gut aber der Leuscheid gefällt mir deutlich besser.
Ab morgen fahr ich dann auch wieder jeden Tag durch die Nutscheid


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

na dann viel spaß bei der abfahrt


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2010)

Ich schlag mir ein paar Nägel in den Nobby Nic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

seba med signatur!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

@pierre: pm


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @pierre: pm


 

Was soll ich damit !?!

Signatur ?? Ja, stimmt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

die hast du doch oder nicht habe ja nicht gesagt das du die hohlen solst


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dyFeLarkJ4&NR=1"]YouTube- Cyclocross Crash Bloopers[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAAOZirUCi8&feature=related"]YouTube- Cyclocross Crash chutes[/ame]
und das, viel Spaß, kommt eh nichts in der Glotze
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT3Y-wDnYg8&feature=related"]YouTube- Crash Remix (MTB)[/ame]


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Januar 2010)

in dem einen Film konnte man dich auch gut erkennen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Januar 2010)

@pierre: hast du auf deinem Arbeitsweg Salz gestreut alles wieder aufgetaut da


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2010)

Nein, echt frei ?? Ok.
Zur Zeit fahr ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit (unser neuer Teambus)


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Januar 2010)

ja ist frei aber es schneit ja schon wieder neuer team bus sponsor Lebenshilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2010)

Laufen ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Januar 2010)

nein gehe jetzt schwimmen


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2010)

Bin gerade auch wieder da, bin nur einen kleinen schnellen 5er gelaufen.


----------



## Tinchen12 (8. Januar 2010)

Liebes WP-Team,
sorry, dass ich so wenig Punkte eingefahren habe. Das wird leider auch noch ein wenig so bleiben. Es dauert noch etwas bis ich wieder fit bin. Ob das noch innerhalb des Winterpokals sein wird ist fraglich...


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2010)

Macht doch nichts, haupsache du bist demnächst wieder Fit.
Was ist eigentlich der WP ???

Der Anfänger und der Wurzel sollten sich aber schämen 

@ Wurzel: Ich bin heute von der Arbeit so gefahren wie wir am Dienstag hin sind, Klasse!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Januar 2010)

ja komme gerade vom Leucheider Wald super da oben eine richtige Winterlandschaft aber jetzt gerade den Berg runter war finger sind aber noch dran
@Tinchen:macht echt nichts der pierre macht deine Punkte ja eh schon mit gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2010)

Bin mal gespannt was die Nacht bringt ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ich muß morgen In Ruppi Schneeschaufeln


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Januar 2010)

echt das gesamte We ist Schnee ohne ende gemeldet wenn es an einer tour schneit lohnt sich dein einsatz ja garnicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2010)

Naja, mal sehen, auf N-TV machen die so als ob die Welt untergeht.
Ich denke mal das es nur morgen viel Weiß von oben gibt, ich fahre mal so gegen 09.00 Uhr nach Ruppi, natürlich mit dem Rad, den Wagen hab ich oben gelassen.
Die Minus Grade machen mir momentan nichts,  der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheits Tier.

Kannst ja mitfahren morgen, Essen und Trinken gibts auch im Haus.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Januar 2010)

ja mal gucken komme gleich mal eben vorbei


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts, haupsache du bist demnächst wieder Fit.
> Was ist eigentlich der WP ???
> 
> Der Anfänger und der Wurzel sollten sich aber schämen
> ...



Mit Fieber und Husten bei dem Wetter - das geht in die Hose 

Da nutzt auch Schämen nix


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Januar 2010)

der war gut


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Mit Fieber und Husten bei dem Wetter - das geht in die Hose
> 
> Da nutzt auch Schämen nix


 











Der ist echt gut.

Ihr guckt zuviel TV.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ja mal gucken komme gleich mal eben vorbei


 Bring Glühwein mit.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Januar 2010)

ein oder zwei kisten


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2010)

Eine Flasche ! Oder brauchst du mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Januar 2010)

war ein scherz kann ich machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2010)

@ Wurzel: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17437_Ganzfinger-Handschuhe-Raji---Auslaufmodell.html
?????

Ich fahre jetzt Schneeräumen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Januar 2010)

@Pierre ja in Schwarz


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2010)

Ok, ich nehme natürlich Weiß !! War schön heute auf dem Nutscheid.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Morgen 2-3 Std GA, danach Schwimmen in Eitorf.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Januar 2010)

beim biken bin ich dabei woher schwimmen nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2010)

Vierbucher Mühlental-Nutscheid-Römer Str. bis Winterscheid, dann runter ins Siegtal. Dann Wellness Schwimmen, und zum Abschluß einen Döner. 
So wird mein Sonntag


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Januar 2010)

viel spaß


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2010)

Den werde *Ich* haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich bin gerade unser Wohnzimmer am Streichen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gibts dafür einen Punkt??


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2010)

*Dattenfeld und Dreisel vom "Höhen Wäldchen" 378m ü.0 aus.*




*Ah, eindeutig ein Rocket Ron, ich würde sagen in 2.25 mit 1.9 Bar *
*



*
*Mein Schlittenhund*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2010)

*@ Wurzel:* Nächste Woche bekommst du neue Leder-Handschuhe und frisches Latex.


----------



## Postmann (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich war gestern im Nutscheid und am Heilbrunnen unterwegs. War echt super, es waren noch keine Spuren zu finden, ich glaube ich war der erste Mensch gestern in der Gegend bis auf einmal im Nutscheid zwei Langläufer ankamen und meinten ich solle bloß nicht Ihre "Loipe" kaputt machen.  

Gruß
Micha





Feldweg oberhalb von Reidershof






jungfräulicher Heilbrunnentrail


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Januar 2010)

dann waren dass also deine spuren im ohmbachtrail ich war so gegen kurz nach 15,00 uhr da momentan sind alle wege super auch Leucheider Wald gehe jetzt ein ründchen drehen


----------



## ultra2 (12. Januar 2010)

Was hält den der Flame davon, wenn er sich schon keine Gedanken über den Sieg im WP machen muß, schon mal nachzusehen, wann das "Große Treffen" den stattfinden könnte. Damit es nicht wieder 3 Tage vorher erst angekündigt wird. Soll ja mal wieder ein großes Treffen werden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Januar 2010)

WP: Wir kriegen euch nicht aufgeben: http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/684757


----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> WP: Wir kriegen euch nicht aufgeben: http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/684757




*...........................................*

*....so so *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gauchel (13. Januar 2010)

heilbrunnen sind wir samstag auch gefahren,und haben mal wieder ne neue schanze gebaut,im tannenwald kurz bevor es in den heilbrunnenweg geht,schön aus holz.
wäre toll wenn andere auch mal was in der ecke bauen würden,aber natürlich so DAS ES WANDERER UND NATUR NICHT STÖRT!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Januar 2010)

die Schanze habe ich schon gesehen das problem ist meistens nur das sich Wanderer schon gestört fühlen wenn sie sowas sehen und uns dann absichtlich Bäume in den weg legen


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. Januar 2010)

Am Ohmbach wird nichs gebaut, der Bürgerverein von Herchen ist der einzigste mit dennen wir noch klar kommen. Wir werden dort geduldet, es ist nicht ein reiner MTB Pfad wo wir machen können was wir wollen.
Das soll auch bitte so bleiben.

Pierre Seibertz


----------



## DrFuManChu (14. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinug.

Wir haben schon genug Ärger mit den selbsternannten Waldkönigen, da braucht es nicht noch weiteren Anlaß den biker aus dem Wald zu ekeln.

Der Trail ist das absolute highlight in der Gegend hier, der darf auch gerne so bleiben wie er ist.

Wenn wer was bauen will, kann er es ja mit Legosteinen in seinem Kinderzimmer machen, oder ne Sandburg ......


Bitte Nachdenken


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was hält den der Flame davon schon mal nachzusehen, wann das "Große Treffen" den stattfinden könnte.


 
Viel !!


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2010)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinug.
> 
> Wir haben schon genug Ärger mit den selbsternannten Waldkönigen, da braucht es nicht noch weiteren Anlaß den biker aus dem Wald zu ekeln.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, wenn er Bauen will soll er sich mal mit dem Bonne zusammen setzten, in Pracht gibts noch einiges zu tun ( Buddeln ) Da ist es auch OK, sogar gewollt.

Vom Prinzip her hab ich ja auch kein Problem damit, aber im Ohmbach geht das garnicht, es gibt auch weitere Ecken in Windeck wo das nur Ärger gibt. Und den wollen wir nicht !

z.B. Stromberg ist mittlerweile Dicht, mit Absicht Bäume drüber gelegt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Januar 2010)

nicht zu vergessen unser siegweg zwichen Dattenfeld und Dreisel


----------



## gauchel (14. Januar 2010)

so wars auch nicht gemeint,wir bauen wohl kaum den ganzen heilbrunnenweg zu,da sind ein oder zwei kleine kicker...und halt die kleine rampe aus holz die sich noch nit mal aufm heilbrunnenweg befindet...aber egal,gibt genug andere schöne strecken querfeldein,und das überall rund um herchen,wo es keinen stört...
ja und mit stromberg is auch klasse da sind einfach viel zuviele gefahren:-(
aber es gibt ja auch schöne ecken um hamm rum,sowie die dirt line in pracht.
also nix für ungut;-)


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2010)

Ok


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2010)

Dieses Jahr bin ich meist so Unterwegs, natürlich aber dann mit Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bin ich meist so Unterwegs, natürlich aber dann mit Helm.



Ist das die Vorstufe zu so einem orthopädischen Stützzeugs?

Und wenn ja, nehmen die auch kranke Dicke?


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist das die Vorstufe zu so einem orthopädischen Stützzeugs?


Kompression heißt das, nein die nehmen nicht jeden.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...nein die nehmen nicht jeden.



Das ist Diskriminierung


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2010)

Man kann nicht alles haben, ihr habt schon den Sieg im WP Regio Ranking


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alles haben, ihr habt schon den Sieg im WP Regio Ranking


Das ist noch nicht gesagt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bin ich meist so Unterwegs, natürlich aber dann mit Helm.


das ist doch wie letztes jahr


----------



## DrFuManChu (14. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>



Was kommt denn danach........etwa das hier


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2010)

Kommst du mit.


----------



## DrFuManChu (14. Januar 2010)

Ich bin doch schon dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bin ich meist so Unterwegs, natürlich aber dann mit Helm.



Dann kommst Du ja bestimmt günstig an Seife.
Du musst Dich nur bücken


----------



## DrFuManChu (14. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dann kommst Du ja bestimmt günstig an Seife.
> Du musst Dich nur bücken



Hat er schon,oder warum steht er wohl so unlocker da an der Wand


----------



## Delgado (14. Januar 2010)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hat er schon,oder warum steht er wohl so unlocker da an der Wand



Tja, .... und später erzählt er dann die Story von wegen: ich war jung und brauchte das Geld ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2010)

Da könnte der FuMan auch was erzählen.





 Team Titty Twister


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2010)

*@ Wurzel:*
Termine angekommen ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Handschuhe und Schläuche sind da !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im Siegtal ist kalter Ostwind, das bedeutet morgen der Gesamte Rückweg mit Gegenwind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mein Vorschlag:
Wir fahren Richtung Betzdorf, so hätten wir beim Heimweg Rückenwind

Ich hole dich kurz nach 10.00 Uhr ab.
Oder wenn du willst kannst du bei uns mit Frühstücken 9.15 Uhr.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Januar 2010)

ja sind angekommen ja Betzdorf ist auch ok treffen uns dann morgen um 10 bei mir Frühstück muss ich leider ablehnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2010)

Wir sind gerade von einem Team überholt worden wo jemand 30 Punkte bekommen hat weil er seine Hund gesucht hat.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Januar 2010)

welches team


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x0P12SvYgw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- 17 January 2010 Cancer Council Helpline Classic - Newsfeed[/ame]

Dann gucken wir uns mal nach dem Katastrophen Training ( Schei.., Pis. Wetter) den Start der Profi Saison in Australien an.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Januar 2010)

ey pierre die fahren da in kurz


----------



## Beach90 (17. Januar 2010)

Pierre, bekommst du statt nem Fahrrad jetzt ne Seifenkiste gestellt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ey pierre die fahren da in kurz


*Das schöne Wetter kommt wieder, ganz sicher !!!!!*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Januar 2010)

das war schön


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Januar 2010)

@ pierre: Tupperpartie


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2010)

Ja, Geil. Da gibts jetzt auch Trinkflaschen die in den Tune Halter passen.  Und spezial Tuben für die Gels Ganz Bunt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Januar 2010)

hole mir jetzt einen DÖNER willst du auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2010)

Sowas ess ich nicht. Bei mir gibts Nasi Goreng, oder so.
Hast du deine 10er Treue-Karte schon wieder voll ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Januar 2010)

ja ne is klar


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

Und dicke Beine nach dem Bergsprint ??
War schön heute.
Und Donnerstag gibts Renn-Wurst mit Senf


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

ich Leider nicht schaffe das am Donnerstag nicht werde Abends mit der Miri schwimmen gehen und vorher kurz Biken 
Dicke Beine habe ich noch nicht aber schlapp sind sie schon (die Beine)


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

Es wird bei mir auch knapp, Hilgenroth um 16.00. Aber wenn ich um 15.00 weg komme geht das, dafür bekomme ich aber eine Wurst mehr als ihr.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

@ Anfänger: Wie geht es dir, wirst du wieder Fit(Gesund).
Am Donnerstag gibts die Würstchen Tour vom Hubert, kannst du vieleicht kommen, wir würden uns freuen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

dafür esse ich dann nach dem schwimmen lecker Dö.....


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> dafür esse ich dann nach dem schwimmen lecker Dö.....


 

Dö......  ??? Döppeskuchen. ?? * ( Kesselsknall, Uless, Dutsch, Düppekuchen, ... Regional immer anders*)
Oder was meinst du ? Aber doch nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 das ist doch kein Racer Essen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Anfänger: Wie geht es dir, wirst du wieder Fit(Gesund).
> Am Donnerstag gibts die Würstchen Tour vom Hubert, kannst du vieleicht kommen, wir würden uns freuen.


sieht nicht gut aus, fühle mich zk
am we werde ich wohl langsam wieder anfangen (hoffe ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

Döner aber natürlich vegetarisch esse ich doch immer so


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> sieht nicht gut aus, fühle mich zk
> am we werde ich wohl langsam wiedr anfangen (hoffe ich)


aber fang klein an sonst wird das nie was lieber 4 Punkte und gesund als 20 und wieder krank


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Döner aber natürlich vegetarisch esse ich doch immer so


prust*
genau wie meine haxe gerade , wie?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> fühle mich zk


 
??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> prust*
> genau wie meine haxe gerade , wie?


Fast


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ??


zum kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ??


zu Krank oder Kaputt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

am We eine schöne Tour


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> am We eine schöne Tour


 Ich hab den FuMan schon gefragt, Rund um Waldböl-Windeck.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

Oder eine Tour zum Anfänger, da gibts guten Kaffee.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

ja wäre doch super wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Oder eine Tour zum Anfänger, da gibts guten Kaffee.


noch Besser


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Oder eine Tour zum Anfänger, da gibts guten Kaffee.


jaaa, und viel arbeit


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Januar 2010)

genau erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Januar 2010)

*Canyon CF 8.0*
​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Canyon CF 8.0*
> ​


                :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                      
               :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                      
               :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                      
              :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                      
               :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                      
               :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:                                      :kotz:            :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Januar 2010)

Für unsere Hb jungs wird es langsam knapp


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Januar 2010)

@ Anfänger: was hast du denn gegen Canyon.....Fullyrahmen


----------



## Delgado (21. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @ Anfänger: was hast du denn gegen Canyon.....Fullyrahmen



Die kriegen immer so beulige Oberrohre


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Januar 2010)

Beulen auf dem Oberrohr???

Der SchwXXX gehört ja auch in die Hose!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2010)

Termin-Vorschlag für das "*große Treffen IV"*.

20. oder 21. März
10. oder 11. April

Damit es hier auch wieder um Ordentliche Dinge geht !!!!


----------



## ultra2 (22. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Termin-Vorschlag für das "*große Treffen IV"*.
> 
> 20. oder 21. März
> 10. oder 11. April
> ...



Ich wäre da eher für April.

Wobei es später im Jahr auch wärmer sein könnte. Haste nix für Mai?


----------



## joscho (22. Januar 2010)

Dann bin ich mal für den April - in der Hoffnung, dass der wieder so warm wird wie letztens


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es aus mit morgen hat jemand lust zu Biken oder findet die Tour bei den Waldbrölern statt


----------



## Manfred (23. Januar 2010)

Bin für März, April bin ich im Spessart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2010)

*@All:* Sorry, der April Termin geht nicht, meine Tochter geht dann zur Kommunion.
Hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt .


*@Wurzel.* 10.00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, wir Frühstücken was später.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@All:*  Sorry, der April Termin geht nicht, meine Tochter geht dann zur Kommonion.
> Hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt .



oh sowas vergisst man doch nicht 
ich habe noch keine lust bei dem Wetter zu Biken werde evtl. nach fussball nur was Laufen gehen


----------



## Beach90 (24. Januar 2010)

Canyon CF 8 mit ner German A wird aber ne schicke Geschichte. Habt ihr eine Sonderlackierung?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2010)

Canyon CF 8.0 , 9,4 Kilo. Füllt sich gut an. Ich werde das Rad aber jetzt erstmal wieder Einpacken, bis Ochtendung.


----------



## Beach90 (24. Januar 2010)

Schnieke.
Die einzige Schwachstelle ist auch schon weg. Nie wieder Truvativ ! 

Schönes Bike


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe: 
Truvativ
Noir XC 3.3 Team 

DT Swiss
RWS MTB Stahl Vorderradspanner 100mm 


DT Swiss
RWS MTB Stahl Hinterradspanner 140mm  

und CANYON RACE SL BAR ENDS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (24. Januar 2010)

Hab auch noch ne Noir in Keller liegen... Call for best price


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. Januar 2010)

ich war so froh das der schnee weg war
@Manni wie gehts biste wieder fitt
@pierre lass dich nicht so von den Waldbrölerinnen ärgern


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ich war so froh das der schnee weg war
> @Manni wie gehts biste wieder fitt
> @pierre lass dich nicht so von den Waldbrölerinnen ärgern



Ja, bald gehts wieder aufs Rad...nur bei den Temperaturen ist es mir zu kalt *brrrr*
Nächste Woche gehts wieder langsam los, wenigstens ein paar Punkte einfahren

...und lass den Pierre, der muss sein neues Rädchen hätscheln (soll ja schliesslich bis zum ersten Rennen noch halten, was bei Canyon wie alle wissen nicht selbstverständlich ist)


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ...und lass den Pierre, der muss sein neues Rädchen hätscheln (soll ja schliesslich bis zum ersten Rennen noch halten, was bei Canyon wie alle wissen nicht selbstverständlich ist)


 
Beim Rad hängt es davon ab wer darauf sitzt, manche bekommen alles Kaputt.!!! 

Mein Lenker kann z.B. nicht in den Rahmen schlagen. Hab einen Acros Steuersatz mit Anschlag.

Aber ist ja auch egal, ich fahre ja auch in den Falschen Klamotten, also kann ich euer Ansicht nach ja auch mit dem Falschen Rad fahren.

Wenn es halt sonst nichts zuschreiben gibt. 
Sehr albern hier. !!


----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ..... lass dich nicht so von den Waldbrölerinnen ärgern


----------



## DrFuManChu (26. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sehr albern hier. !!



Hey, Dersichnachderseifebückt, wassn los, wer wird denn gleich beleidigt sein wir machen doch nur Spaß

Ich bin auf deiner Seite......ehrlich
und dein neues Rad gefällt mir auch


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Januar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, bald gehts wieder aufs Rad...nur bei den Temperaturen ist es mir zu kalt *brrrr*
> Nächste Woche gehts wieder langsam los, wenigstens ein paar Punkte einfahren


  das freut mich können ja dann mal wiedere unseren N8 ride ins Auge fassen war ja bis jetzt nicht so konstant wie letztes jahr
@Tinchen geht es dir auch wieder etwas besser


----------



## Blut Svente (26. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Beim Rad hängt es davon ab wer darauf sitzt, manche bekommen alles Kaputt.!!!
> 
> Mein Lenker kann z.B. nicht in den Rahmen schlagen. Hab einen Acros Steuersatz mit Anschlag.
> 
> ...



 Wie nix mehr Focus?   Ruhig  Brauner! abgerechnet wird beim Poison Cup


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Wie nix mehr Focus? Ruhig Brauner! abgerechnet wird beim Poison Cup


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Januar 2010)

so früh schon angegriffen wird erst beim Schinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Januar 2010)

jetzt geht es ab ins Schwimmbad ein paar bahnen ziehen und vieleicht gibt es danach einen Leckeren.................................................................Salat


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Januar 2010)

@Anfänger: habe die Aufkleber heute erhalten vielen Dank dafür (auch an die Botin) lasse dafür beim nächsten N8 ride nen Burger springen oder lieber Dö.....
@Pierre:We mal nen schönes Tourchen wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2010)

@Wurzel: Samstag kann ich nicht.
Sonntag vieleicht. Bei dem Wetter vergeht mir aber die Lust !!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Januar 2010)

Ja Wetter ist momentan Sch..... quäle mich die ganze Woche schon auf der Rolle rum bei dem Matsch kann man draußen auch keine 3std fahren sehen mal wie es Sonntag aussieht


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2010)




----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>



Sieht nett aus. Aber eigentlich habe ich es satt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Januar 2010)

*Sperrungen und Unfälle wegen Schnee und glatter Straßen*






 © Straßen NRW

Schnee und Glatteis halten Polizei un Feuerwehr im RBRS-Land in Atem. Die L 312 bei Vilshoven ist Richtung Overath ist wegen Schneefalls seit gestern Abend gesperrt. Ebenso wie die L333, die Siegtalstraße zwischen Altwindeck und Schladern. Hier waren am Abend Bäume umgekippt. 
Außerdem warnt die Kreispolizei den Schwerlastverkehr, die B8 bei Hennef Uckerath zu meiden. Mehrere LKW waren bereits liegengeblieben. In Bonn hat die Polizei die Oberkasseler Straße von Ramerdorf Richtung Niederholtdorf gesperrt.
In Bonn und dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis zählten die Einsatzkräfte insgesamt 8 Unfälle wegen Glatteis - verletzt wurde niemand. In den Nachbarkreisen ist die Lage bereits angespannter. Im Rhein-Erft-Kreis starb ein Autofahrer bei einem Unfall auf der A61 bei Bedburg. Er wurde vermutlich überfahren. Im Kreis Euskirchen musste die A1 bei Bad Münstereifel wegen eines querliegenden LKW stundenlang gesperrt werden.


Bei uns geht die Welt unter !!! Bei mir auf dem Hof liegen gut und gerne 25 cm Schnee. Radfahren können wir vergessen.


----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bei uns geht die Welt unter !!! Bei mir auf dem Hof liegen gut und gerne 25 cm Schnee. Radfahren können wir vergessen.



*Boh*  ,

 da bin ich aber echt froh das ich in Köln wohne hier Schneit es wohl auch, aber im vergleich zu anderswo  schöner Puderzucker .........(also Momentan jedenfalls)


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Januar 2010)

Grill Wetter heute, oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bei uns geht die Welt unter !!! Bei mir auf dem Hof liegen gut und gerne 25 cm Schnee. Radfahren können wir vergessen.


musste die Rolle doch noch aufbauen werde gleich beim fussball in die pedalen treten kannst ja mit deiner Rolle zu mir kommen machen wir gruppen training


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Januar 2010)

was bin ich froh, dass ich ein Winterdomizil habe ....


----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Grill Wetter heute, oder ??



Wenn Du den Grill in dem Schnee wiederfindest


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt Schneeschaufeln.  In Ruppi


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Januar 2010)

Ergo stundenweise zu vermieten ...

Echtes Radfeeling mit VideoTouren: Flandernrundfahrt, Alpe d Huez, Tourmalet, Galibier , ...

Pierre geht schippen ...der arme


Ich kann diese weiße ... nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Januar 2010)

gute Geschäftsidee da kann man momentan echt gut Geld machen bei dem Tiefen Schnee bleibt man sowieso nur stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2010)

Oben auf der Nutscheid oder auch im Ohmbach sieht das ganze schon Klasse aus.

*ABER Ich brauch das jetzt auch nicht mehr !!!*





*30 cm Neu in den 2 letzten Tagen !!! Wann gabs das das letzte mal in Windeck.*


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Januar 2010)

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/695450


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2010)

*Wir werden morgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!*







Ich mach dann mal ein Foto


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Januar 2010)

viel spaß leg ein paar Schneekugeln für mich mit drauf


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn du was mitbringst kannst du doch mit "Bruzzeln".
Wenn es gut läuft ist mein Feuer um 17.30 bereit.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Januar 2010)

gute idee aber was bekommt man jetzt zum grillen


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2010)

*Fleisch ! , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*
Ein wenig Öl, Paprika, Salz, Pfeffer und dann hast du was.


----------



## Blut Svente (31. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> gute idee aber was bekommt man jetzt zum grillen



Löwensteaks sollen total "in" sein...


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2010)

Aber verdammt teuer. 
Da kommst du nur mit Beziehungen dran.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Februar 2010)

gehe jetzt auf die Rolle im schönen warmen Wohnzimmer andere alternativen gibt es ja nicht (außer Trainingslager)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2010)

*Wir haben es getan !!!*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Februar 2010)

war Super Lecker vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Es Schneit !!


, mal wieder :kotz:.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

*Es gibt auch gute Nachrichten in diesem Winter.*

"Neu in 2010 ist....Emmelshausen ist der Start der CX-Challenge. 
Die CX-Challenge geht in die dritte Runde, in diesem Jahr mit 5 Veranstaltungen.
Emmelshausen - Rhens - Oppenhausen - Boppard - Büchel"


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist Supi


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

*Absolutes Saison Ziel !!!!!!*





+ Rheinland Cup
+DM Marathon
+DM CC
+SWM Marathon
+SWM CC
+Bezirks Meisterschaft


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

habe mich gerade ANGEMELDET einige meiner Team kollegen auch


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

wo bleibt eigentlich der Schnee Sturm habe schon lange keinen mehr gesehen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

@Pierre: PM sehr wichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

@ Wurzel. Guck ich.

*@ All:*
Wir müßen jetztz mal Fix machen wann wir das *"Große Treffen IV."* hinbekommen.
Am liebsten das WE 20.-21.03.
Ich brauche Co Guides. Das Wetter kann ja nur besser sein.

Ich würde auch gerne den Termin einstellen.
event. kann ich auch anfang April, aber Komunion.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

ja Super

Große Treffen können wir meiner seits gerne am 20.3 ins Auge fassen
wäre super wenn wir schnell einen Termin festlegen damit genügend Leute kommen sonst haben wir das problem wie letztes mal das kaum welche da sind
also Anfänger,Beach,usw raus mit der sprache


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ein Samstg ist dafür am besten.
Der 20.03 steht daher zu 85%.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

du musst den traed mal suchen der ist bestimmt auf seite 20 die meisten wissen dann sofort bescheid


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Samstg ist dafür am besten.
> Der 20.03 steht daher zu 85%.


 
Ich hab da noch einen Termin in meinem Zeitfenster gefunden.

Ich hoffe ich mach da keinen Fehler.

*13.05.2010*, ist ein Feiertag.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch einen Termin in meinem Zeitfenster gefunden.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich mach da keinen Fehler.
> 
> *13.05.2010*, ist ein Feiertag.



Na das klingt doch schon deutlich wärmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2010)

Vatertag 

Dann lass ma schnell fixen!


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Februar 2010)

Heute geht es nach Italien ...Lombardei-Rundfahrt ...



Ich liebe meinen Däumling äh Daum-Ergometer

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/690296

```

```


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. Februar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vatertag
> 
> Dann lass ma schnell fixen!



Das wird aber hoffentlich keine reine Herrenveranstaltung


----------



## Delgado (4. Februar 2010)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Das wird aber hoffentlich keine reine Herrenveranstaltung



Nöööööö, dass wär ja langweilig


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Februar 2010)

ich kann die Rolle nicht mehr sehen egal wie es morgen Regnet ich fahre draußen
@Pierre: wann sollen wir  bestellen


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Februar 2010)

Draußen war ich schon ...jetzt noch was Ergo:

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/690530

Tour durch den Spessart ...

Es wird bald wieder Sommer!


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Draußen war ich schon ...jetzt noch was
> 
> Es wird bald wieder Sommer!



*Hurra *​


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Februar 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Es wird bald wieder Sommer!


kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

Bin jetzt mal ein wenig online.

Mein Pc ist platt. 

Heute war ja fast Frühling.
Tour bleibt beim 13.05, oder?

Marcel, kauf die Scheibe, ich gib dir das Geld.

Bonne: Gibt es was neues, Kannst mich ja anrufen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Februar 2010)

nightride 

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/680436


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Absolutes Saison Ziel !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CC DM in Bad Salzdetfurth! Schon mal dort gewesen? Sehr, sehr schöne Strecke, die jedes Jahr besser wird. Start und Ziel in der kleinen Innenstadt (sehr idyllisch), von dort geht es dann schon bald über schöne  Singletrails in den Wald, anschließend zwei laaaange Uphills, danach geht´s fast nur noch einen spektakulären Downhill inklusive kleiner Sprungschanze (finde ich persönlich überflüssig) wieder zurück ins Städtchen. Habe ich den Bonne da nicht 2007 im Trikot des Deutschen Meisters schon mal gewinnen sehen? Schon mal vorab viel Glück und viel Spaß! Wieder Bundesliga dort wäre aber auch hervorragend gewesen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

*Das Treffen:* 
Mal vorab, an dem Tag wäre ein Rennen in Rodheim, da hab ich schon mal gewonnen. Aber ein Big Treffen ist mir mehr wert.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> CC DM in Bad Salzdetfurth! Schon mal dort gewesen? Sehr, sehr schöne Strecke, die jedes Jahr besser wird. Start und Ziel in der kleinen Innenstadt (sehr idyllisch), von dort geht es dann schon bald über schöne Singletrails in den Wald, anschließend zwei laaaange Uphills, danach geht´s fast nur noch einen spektakulären Downhill inklusive kleiner Sprungschanze (finde ich persönlich überflüssig) wieder zurück ins Städtchen. Habe ich den Bonne da nicht 2007 im Trikot des Deutschen Meisters schon mal gewinnen sehen? Schon mal vorab viel Glück und viel Spaß! Wieder Bundesliga dort wäre aber auch hervorragend gewesen.


Wir sehen uns, du wolltest ja auch mal mit einem Hobby- Profi was machen. BL mit Pros hast du ja genial rüber gebracht, jetzt mal jemand der das macht obwohl er 8 Std am Tag Arbeitet. Pedaliro wollte das doch auch.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> wir sehen uns, du wolltest ja auch mal mit einem hobby- profi was machen. Bl mit pros hast du ja genial rüber gebracht, jetzt mal jemand der das macht obwohl er 8 std am tag arbeitet. Pedaliro wollte das doch auch.



pm!


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

Ich melde mich wenn ich einen neuen PC habe (nächste woche)
der hier ist von 1989 oder so.

*Bildschirm Halbrund und Tasten sind Steine*


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich melde mich wenn ich einen neuen PC habe (nächste woche)
> der hier ist von 1989 oder so.
> 
> *Bildschirm Halbrund und Tasten sind Steine*



Echt?
Erkennt man so gar nicht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


ich würde mich da gerne als co guide der Frauengruppe bewerben
da es von euch ja keiner machen will


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Februar 2010)

col de galibier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2010)

viel Spaß.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Februar 2010)

@pierre: Morgen tourchen und danach Fußball


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Marcel, kauf die Scheibe, ich gib dir das Geld.


ist erledigt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Februar 2010)

morgen gehts um 10 uhr von Dreisel los richtung siegburgwer sich da noch in "eitorf" anschließen möchte sagt eben bescheid


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Februar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> morgen gehts um 10 uhr von Dreisel los richtung siegburgwer sich da noch in "eitorf" anschließen möchte sagt eben bescheid



Viel  spass ! ich kann leider nicht  mit


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Februar 2010)

sind gerade zurück waren erst um elf aufgebrochen
sind nach Siegburg und zurück
bin jetzt aber auch platt trotzdem super endlich mal draußen zu fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Februar 2010)

Nächste Woche nochmal, aber dann schnell.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Februar 2010)

ja Ok aber danach gibt es beim Ümit ein Döner


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Februar 2010)

es wird wieder Kälter morgen komme ich zur AG kann sein das ihr 2-3min auf mich warten müsst werde mich bereilen


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> werde mich bereilen



Sau!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Februar 2010)

nicht da  da bin ich schon schnell genug


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2010)

Echt, wenigstens da.



Bonne, danke. Die SLR sind schon verbaut, dass Rad hat jetzt 
*9150 Gramm*. !!! Ohne die *German A.*

Wir sehen uns morgen bei der AG, aber mit dem Cube.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Februar 2010)

Heute war es wieder kalt und Morgen kommt der Schnee aber schön war es trotzdemjetzt esse ich erstmal 634 gramm NUDELN
nich immer nur DÖNER wie der flame


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2010)

Bei mir gabs Schnitzel mit Dicken Belgischen Fritten.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Februar 2010)

ist die mail angekommen??? mit anhang


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2010)

Ja ist angekommen, die haben ja nichts mit Dönergeschmack.
Und die Gels ???? Da nehme ich lieber die Mayo Päckchen von MC. D. 


Ne, Quatsch. Auf jedenfall Getränke-Pulver. Riegel auch gerne, da können wir uns ja eine Kiste teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Februar 2010)

klar können wir machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2010)

Was wir bestellen klären wir morgen beim FC Spiel.
Auch die Pedale, Griffe und Ketten vom HS Bike Di... !


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Februar 2010)

genau!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2010)

*@Bon**ne: *Alles Gute zum Geburstag.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2010)

danke setze mich gleich 2 Stunden auf den Ergo link folgt ...


----------



## Chr!s (10. Februar 2010)

*@Bon**ne: * ... wie, kein Kaffee und Kuchen?  Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2010)

doch aber dann ...außerdem hasse ich es, alt zu werden


----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. Februar 2010)

Alles gute Bonne zum Geburtstag,

hast du die Strecke von Ochtendung auch auf deinen Heimtrainer schon?
Also bist Ochtendung


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Februar 2010)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Alles gute Bonne zum Geburtstag,
> 
> hast du die Strecke von Ochtendung auch auf deinen Heimtrainer schon?
> Also bist Ochtendung



Danke Manniund alle anderen!

Keine Lust auf Kälte. Ich werde auch mein Training nicht umstellen. Die Saison ist noch lang genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2010)

Bonne, hast du dir auch was geschenkt ???
Ja, die Saison ist echt lang. Da kann man nur für Ochtendung nicht schon seine Form hochtreiben.
Wichtiger sind eh die Marathons, und die beginnen erst Ende April.
*Aber schnell will ich in O. schon sein !!! Geht ja für mich um was.*

Habe gerade ein wenig rumgeguckt und mal wieder hier hängen geblieben.
Das war toll letztes Jahr:
http://www.houffalize-worldcup.be/galerie2009/index.html


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein wenig rumgeguckt und mal wieder hier hängen geblieben.
> Das war toll letztes Jahr:
> http://www.houffalize-worldcup.be/galerie2009/index.html



Gibt Neuigkeiten: http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...houfalize-2010-mit-neuem-gekuerztem-kurs.html


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2010)

Ja, hab ich gesehen. 
Leider sind jetzt 2 klasse Abfahrten raus.
Vorallem die wo man am Schluß über die Straße zu den Schulen runterkommt. Da waren es  geschätz 30% und Oberschenkel dicke Wurzeln quer. Das war so richtig der *kick * Und zum Schluß nach der Straßenquerung der Frei Fall auf einen Baum zu.

Ich freu mich schon auf den 01.05.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2010)

Die Abfahrt ist auch leider raus, hier stehen beim Rennen 500-600 Zuschauer. Teilweise in den Gärten der Anwohner mit Trotten Fahnen.
Es richt nach Grillen und Bier, so ist es an jeder gefärliche Stelle


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Februar 2010)

Kann deine Trauer über den Verlust des ein oder anderen Streckenabschnittes verstehen. Ich begrüße allerdings die Verkürzung der Strecke: man hat es als Zuschauer/Fan/Fotograf während der Rennen ja kaum geschafft, die Strecke einmal komplett zu umrunden. Zu lang, und vor allem: zu viele spektakuläre Stellen, die man sich gerne auch in der nächsten Runde nochmal angesehen hätte (und damit die anderen verpasst hat). Für den Sport an sich finde ich die Maßnahme aber gut: bedeutet mehr Runden und ist wesentlich übersichtlicher und damit angenehmer für die Zuschauer. Denke aber, dass die knapp über 5 Kilometer den Fahrerinnen und Fahrern immer noch alles abverlangen werden und der Spaß auch nicht zu kurz kommt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2010)

Da hast du natürlich mit Recht. Ist ja auch OK.
Die Teile die Raus sind fahre ich an dem WE trotzdem, wenn man darf. Die ganze Gegend um Houffalize ist ein MTB Paradies, der Marathon den es dort gibt soll auch klasse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (13. Februar 2010)

Hi Mädels,
wir haben immer noch unseren Biathlon-Gutschein. Sollen wir den nicht bald mal einlösen? Unsere Freunde/Ehemänner vom Rheinland-MTB-Cup nehmen wir auch mit.






Wie wäre der 19.02. oder der 05.03.?


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Februar 2010)

darüber habe ich mit Pierre letzte Woche gesprochen, ob ihr einen habt ...weil wir ja leider keinen haben ... Termin entscheidet ihr bitte.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Februar 2010)

Gerne Termin, kann an beiden Tagen.


----------



## emfau (14. Februar 2010)

Prima. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann bestell ich einen Tisch für nächsten Freitag, 19.02 um 19.00 Uhr!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Februar 2010)

heute hat doch glatt die Sonne geschienen


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf Kälte ... schon gar nicht auf Rennen, wenn ich mir die Starterliste bei den Sen 2 anschaue fahre ich lieber bei den Sen 1 mit ...geht das?

lieber nach San Fransisco ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Februar 2010)

ja evtl. wird das Rennen ja Wetterbedingt abgesagt


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2010)

Ist abgesagt !!!! 

Warum fahre ich jetzt seid 2 Monaten durch den Schei... Schnee und dem Ka... Glatteis.

Wenn ich das erstemal wieder Kurz-Kurz fahre fange ich wahrscheinlich an zu Heulen vor Glück.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ist abgesagt !!!!
> 
> Warum fahre ich jetzt seid 2 Monaten durch den Schei... Schnee und dem Ka... Glatteis.
> 
> Wenn ich das erstemal wieder Kurz-Kurz fahre fange ich wahrscheinlich an zu Heulen vor Glück.



Du kannst wenigstens fahren


----------



## Delgado (18. Februar 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Du kannst wenigstens fahren




Du nicht?
Was'n los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gerne Termin, kann an beiden Tagen.



Dann mach doch mal den Grund Deiner Absage hier öffentlich


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Februar 2010)

Morgen geht es wieder richtung Siegburg 
Anfänger wenn du lust hast wir fahren um 13:30 los kannst ja in eitorf dazu stoßen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Morgen geht es wieder richtung Siegburg
> Anfänger wenn du lust hast wir fahren um 13:30 los kannst ja in eitorf dazu stoßen



Sorry - gestern war eine Alternativveranstaltung


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Februar 2010)

macht nichts war auch nur alleine unterwegs


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2010)

@ Wurzel. ich hab was bei Team III geschrieben


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Wurzel. ich hab was bei Team III geschrieben



Los Wurzel, guck gefälligst bei uns mal rein.


----------



## Beach90 (28. Februar 2010)

Was für ein Wetter... im Prinzip regnets (Äste)... Grrr!


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. März 2010)

war heute das erste Mal wieder draußen ...endlich ist der Schnee auch auf den Osthängen weg ... Ob es am Sonntag schon reicht ganz vorne mitzufahren entscheidet aber die Konkurrenz ;-)


----------



## Beach90 (3. März 2010)

Hat noch wer ne racetaugliche Gabel im Keller? SID, German - A ... ??? 80/100 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ne racetaugliche Gabel im Keller? SID, German - A ... ??? 80/100 mm



Suntour 100 mm für V-Brake 

Sollte doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ne racetaugliche Gabel im Keller? SID, German - A ... ??? 80/100 mm


Fährst du noch Rennen


----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2010)

Grrrr!
Die Durin is zu kurz für meinen neuen Carbon Rahmen.


----------



## Delgado (4. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Grrrr!
> Die Durin is zu kurz für meinen neuen Carbon Rahmen.



Tausche gegen Suntour


----------



## Beach90 (4. März 2010)

Ramschkönig, du!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Grrrr!
> Die Durin is zu kurz für meinen neuen Carbon Rahmen.


was für ne Marke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ne racetaugliche Gabel im Keller? SID, German - A ... ??? 80/100 mm



Eine SID Race Carbon 80mm. Bilder im meinen Fotoalbum.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ramschkönig, du!



Sie haben Post


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. März 2010)

Adenau ist abgesagt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. März 2010)

@Beach: Sie haben Post.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (8. März 2010)

Wo ist hier der flämiche Löwe geblieben?
Ist Windeck jetzt komplett eingeschneit?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2010)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wo ist hier der flämiche Löwe geblieben?
> Ist Windeck jetzt komplett eingeschneit?


 
Warte ab wenn ich nächste Woche wieder einen eigenen PC habe.

Wir hatten vor 3 Wochen PC Brand.

Ja, und eingeschneit sind wir auch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2010)

Also, wenn schon keine Rennen stattfinden dann müßen wir uns das Laktat anders in die Beine knallen.
Sonst gucken wir beim EMC ganz schön in die Röhre.

z.B. am kommenden WE ist in der nähe von GM ein Crosslauf, die Woche darauf ist in Herdorf der Götze Stadtlauf, oder man fährt in die nähe von Frankfurt zu einem CrossDuathlon.
Und Ostern der Lauf in Ruppi.

Wer ist dabei !!!!?


----------



## Beach90 (8. März 2010)

Hat wer Lust am Wochenende nochmal den Trails "Hallo" zu sagen ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2010)

@ Wurzel: Krank ??

@ Beach: Freitag hab ich Vereins Treffen, WSG, Samstag fahre ich von Bad Marienberg aus nach Hause und Sonntag vieleicht Crosslauf. 
Mal abwarten wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also, wenn schon keine Rennen stattfinden dann müßen wir uns das Laktat anders in die Beine knallen.
> Sonst gucken wir beim EMC ganz schön in die Röhre.
> 
> z.B. am kommenden WE ist in der nähe von GM ein Crosslauf, die Woche darauf ist in Herdorf der Götze Stadtlauf, oder man fährt in die nähe von Frankfurt zu einem CrossDuathlon.
> ...



Laufen? Kotz würg ....überlege ich mir aber noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2010)

Laufen ist so mühselig, und tut weh. 
Aber wer schnell sein will, muß leiden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2010)

Schnee, ich liebe Schnee, ist das nicht geil !!!!



:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Delgado (12. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schnee, ich liebe Schnee, ist das nicht geil !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :kotz::kotz:




Wärste mal lieber mit uns nach Malle gekommen.
Ab Sonntag ist da Sommer


----------



## ultra2 (12. März 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wärste mal lieber mit uns nach Malle gekommen.
> Ab Sonntag ist da Sommer



Euch viel Spass auf Mallorca.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wärste mal lieber mit uns nach Malle gekommen.
> Ab Sonntag ist da Sommer


 
Da hätte ich die Freigabe von meinem Arbeitgeber haben müßen und die bekomme ich nicht.


----------



## Delgado (12. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Euch viel Spass auf Mallorca.



Danke Danke!!

Gibt auch schöne Neuigkeiten für die neue Saison


----------



## ultra2 (12. März 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke Danke!!
> 
> Gibt auch *schöne* *Neuigkeiten* für die neue Saison



Du bist schwanger?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. März 2010)

mit Zwillingen und beide werden schw..


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. März 2010)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag:
Mein 9,05 kg Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (14. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachtrag:
> Mein 9,05 kg Bike



*Suche die Fehler*

Trinkflasche passt nicht zum Rad


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. März 2010)

Ich hab auch schon mit so einem Trikot auf dem Canyon gesessen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachtrag:
> Mein 9,05 kg Bike



Ganz schön schwer!


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. März 2010)

Schlechte Nachrichten.

Der Wurzel (Marcel) ist raus, hat kein Bock mehr auf Biken.
Wenn überhaupt nur bei Sonnenschein ein wenig Trailen.
Er hat keine Lust mehr auf das Tägliche Training was dann eh nichts bringt.


----------



## Manfred (14. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten.
> 
> Der Wurzel (Marcel) ist raus, hat kein Bock mehr auf Biken.
> Wenn überhaupt nur bei Sonnenschein ein wenig Trailen.
> Er hat keine Lust mehr auf das Tägliche Training was dann eh nichts bringt.



Verstehe ich Marcel,

geht mit zur Zeit auch so, zum Training habe ich null Bock.
Irgendwie ärgere ich mich, dass ich beim poisonbikecup gemeldet bin.
Der Winter hat mir den Rest gegeben.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. März 2010)

du schreibst ja schon wie eine schlechte zeitung!!!! mein training war heute nicht öffentlich macht der Fc auch immer so viel schau und nichts kommt!!!
morgen geht es wieder los habe mein margen darm virus +und die erkältung hinter mir......und das we auf der arbeit verbracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. März 2010)

was ist den mit T anders los will der den Wp noch gewinnen auf kosten der rennsaison


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. März 2010)

Ich fahre morgen von der Arbeit aus einen kleinen Extra Bogen nach Hause und darauf eine Runde Laufen, können uns ja im Siegtal treffen und zusammen Laufen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. März 2010)

sch..... Wetter  aber es soll ja besser werden


----------



## Beach90 (15. März 2010)

LMB in Eitorf
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9908


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> sch..... Wetter


 Ja, danke hab ich auch gemerkt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. März 2010)

nass geworden irgendwie komme ich nicht mehr aufs rad


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> nass geworden


 
Ne, Sonnenbrand !!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2010)

heute ist es passiert ich habe sie gesehen die Zugvögel sind wieder da der sommer kann kommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. März 2010)

http://www.tg-stockstadt.de/091225Aus_2010.pdf
Kleiner Cross Duathlon bei Frankfurt am WE.


----------



## Marius96 (17. März 2010)

weiß jemand wie es aussieht von leuscheid nach stromberg den trail runter..ob da bäume liegen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. März 2010)

Es ist nicht lange her, da lagen noch welche.


----------



## Marius96 (17. März 2010)

aber jetzt ist frei?!..weil ich am wochenende mit nem paar freunden hin will..unter anderem neues bike testen..aber wenn nur kleiner da liegen..kann man die ja noch weg räumen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. März 2010)

Marcel ist ja auch schon verdammt alt, da ist es an der Zeit sich zurück zuziehen.

Der hat doch nur Schiss vor Mister T., der ihn dieses Jahr in Pracht jagen wird!


----------



## Beach90 (18. März 2010)

War noch vor ca. einem Monat in Stromberg und da sah es nicht so rosig aus 
Müsste aber wieder großenteils offen sein


----------



## Marius96 (18. März 2010)

okay..geil..wenn ich am wochenende da war geb ich ma rückmeldung wies aussieht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. März 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Der hat doch nur Schiss vor Mister T., der ihn dieses Jahr in Pracht jagen wird!


der ist raus hat jetzt ne freundin


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. März 2010)

Der Max kommt, der Jörg kommt, und in Pracht der T. Wurzel hat Angst.


----------



## Beach90 (19. März 2010)

Bahnhof...!?

Edit: Wegen dem LMB Termin. Am Sonntag gibts mal wieder guten Fußball zu gucken. Also um 15.00 wieder in Dattenfeld sein ^^


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Max kommt, der Jörg kommt, und in Pracht der T. Wurzel hat Angst.


ja dann sind wir vier ja nicht mehr weit von dir entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2010)

*MORGEN, Sonntag, 21.3.2010*






Vormittags fällt immer wieder Regen, auch bis zum Abend gibt es bei maximal 14 Grad immer wieder Regen. Der Nachthimmel ist meist bedeckt und es fällt Regen bei 8 Grad. 

*Donnerwetter.de*

Sche.. Wetter Vorhersage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber ich fahre trotzdem, sonst sitz ich den ganzen Sonntag vor der Glotze und stopfe mich mit Bienenstich voll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9908
*9.30 Uhr ab Dreisel.*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. März 2010)

wenn es aus eimern regnet wünsche ich dir viel spass ziehe da den bienenstich vor


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2010)

Das geht schon!!, und danach gibts Kuchen in der Weco Arena.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2010)

Na, war doch gut heute, fast 4 Std. durch Regen und Matsch. 

ein Sturtz, ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk, viele Bäume waagerecht auf dem Stromberger.

Und danach nochmal 2 Std. bei Dauerregen das 1-0 geguckt vom FC Dattenfeld. 
Mit Bratwurst und Senf.


----------



## Marius96 (21. März 2010)

viele bäume?


----------



## Beach90 (21. März 2010)

Germania  hrhr!

Nettes und nasses Meeting heute 

Liebe Radsportfreunde,
bitte bitte schaut euch in der Wurfwerbung, welche sonntags in Eitorf und Windeck ausgeteilt wird den Prospekt von "extra bau und hobby" einmal an. Wer den Fehler findet kauft sich einen Keks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2010)

So fährt man doch 2010, oder nicht.
Federgabel mit der Rückseite nach vorn.

Ich hab übrigens den Tip heute gewonnen.

Ja, der Stromberg T. ist mehrfach "zugefallen".


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. März 2010)

ja war super endlich mal wieder trails dmit man wieder weiß wofür man trainiert nächsten sonntag noch eine wp abschlusstour


----------



## Beach90 (22. März 2010)

Also wenn eines meiner defekten Waldtauglichen MTB´s bis zum Wochenende wieder fit ist wäre ich auch dabei. Was haltet ihr vom Westerwaldsteig zum Punkteschrubben?

Edit: Dann können wir auch wieder in Ruhe die Trails zerstören


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2010)

*Sonntag fahr ich in Boos. !!! Poison Cup 1. Lauf*

Was ist mit Mittwoch Nachmittag, Sonne Pur !!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. März 2010)

wenn der Bonne noch ein platz für Boos frei hat würde ich ihn gerne belegen Rennsaison eröffnen


----------



## Beach90 (24. März 2010)

Schaltauge passt!!!
Der nächste Manta Teller in der Weco Arena geht auf mich


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Schaltauge passt!!!
> Der nächste Manta Teller in der Weco Arena geht auf mich


Gut, können wir gerne so machen.
Klasse Wetter heute, allerdings liegt noch *viel *Holz im Wald quer rum.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. März 2010)

sonntag rennen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. März 2010)

Pierre morgen bekommst du einen fast neuen PC


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2010)

@Wurzel: Was ist mit Sonntag ??? 
Bonne hat noch einen Platz im Auto frei.
Spritgeld frage lösen wir in der Dusche  
Oder guckst du lieber Formel Schumi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. März 2010)

habe gerade mit ihm gesprochen fahre mit  soll zwar regnen aber egal habe gerade gesehen das ich sofort 75min fahren muss das wird heftig aber dannach gibt es das goldene M


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2010)

Ich muß morgen Arbeiten, danach will ich eine kleine Vorbelastung fahren, willst du mit, ich denke so ca. 14 Uhr. 
2-3 mal "Rund um Dreisel"
Danach Räder abspritzen und FC gucken.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2010)

*Ja, endlich hat die Saison begonnen !!! *


----------



## luckylocke (28. März 2010)

@Pierre: Danke für den Link zum "Großen Treffen". Ich wäre gerne mal wieder an der Sieg gefahren. Die Hälfte der "Bonner Nachtbiker" sind zu dem Termin im (MTB)Urlaub


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Ja, endlich hat die Saison begonnen !!!*


Beine sind schon schwer aber es kann nur besser werden


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2010)

Klasse Fotos von heute auf meik64.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2010)

Sieht ja ganz OK aus aber die Leistung war unterirdisch. Daran kann ich mich aber jetzt von Rennen zu Rennen steigern.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. März 2010)

Nach einen Jahr Pause, wieder ein super Gefühl Rennen zufahren und dann bin ich noch vor dem Bonne ins Ziel gekommen, aber mit einer Runde Rückstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (29. März 2010)

Manni war echt schnell!

Da muss die Sen2-Kokurrenz aufpassen ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2010)

Marcel muß Bonnes Auto schrubben !!! 1 min + für Pierre.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. März 2010)

Sackgesicht


----------



## Beach90 (29. März 2010)

Zu Verkaufen:

Magura Durin R 100
100 mm, Disc only
inkl. Remote Control
Schaft: 186 mm
mit Gebrauchsspuren.






VHB 370 â¬

Bergamont Platoon Team
ca. 1380 g
inkl. Steuersatz (FSA) und Sattelklemme
GrÃ¶Ãe L (51)
Starke Gebrauchsspuren im Tretlagerberich





VHB 225 â¬

Truvativ Noir
inkl Innenlager
Gebrauchsspuren siehe Bild




VHB offen

Bike Tuning Parts Flaschenhalter




30 â¬


----------



## Beach90 (29. März 2010)

Den hab ich auch noch

Radon QLT Rahmen
gebrauchspuren. inkl. WCS Stütze & Dämpfer





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
175 Euro


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Zu Verkaufen:
> 
> Magura Durin R 100
> 100 mm, Disc only
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. März 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> VHB 370 
> 
> Wow 23% preissteigerung im gegensatz zum Einkaufspreis so macht man Geschäfte



Dazu fehlt noch ein Käufer ...


----------



## Beach90 (30. März 2010)

Zeig mal her wo ich die Forke 23 % billiger herbekomme ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. März 2010)

ich sprach ja von dem preis den du bezahlt hast! dazu kommt das sie schon 2jahre alt und gebraucht ist vom lockout problem will ich ja nicht anfangen 
wollte ja nichts sagen aber wenn du so nachbohrst


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. März 2010)

pierre der shop ist gut aber der hat keine sets


----------



## Beach90 (30. März 2010)

Schau dir mal an für wie viel die Gabel teilweise verkauft wird.!

Hier mein neuer Downhiller:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freeride-Rahmen-Trek-USA-950-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ330417052422QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4cee641b06

Leute ... Matrix Lenkrad...krasser Schei&s!

..aber" die Lager,Bremsen und Gangschaltung funktionieren noch super"


----------



## Mangbrot (31. März 2010)

Ja toll.......die Sahnestücke schraubt er natürlich noch ab


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Schaltauge passt!!!
> Der nächste Manta Teller in der Weco Arena geht auf mich


 
*Morgen WECO Arena, Dattenfeld gegen Aachen II . Anpfiff 19.00 Uhr !!*

Bratwurst mit Senf und ein Kaffee reicht mir.


----------



## Beach90 (1. April 2010)

Schön wärs...:/
Muss bis neuen arbeiten und dann den Rückweg mit dem Schienenersatzverkehr 
Sonntag ist doch auch ein Heimspiel oder?

Ansonsten einfach nächstes Jahr im DFB Pokal gegen Bayern ne Stadionwurst


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2010)

Montag spielen die nochmal zuhause, da spielt Marcel und ich in Büchel


----------



## Beach90 (1. April 2010)

Soooo.. der Radon und die Noir sind weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2010)

Gewonnen !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. April 2010)

das rennen aber noch nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Soooo.. der Radon und die Noir sind weg.


 

April April


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. April 2010)

Rundenzeiten Boos ...

Ich habe Sie jetzt studiert und muss sagen, ich war top (gleichschnell wie M.F.: und das ist ein TOP U-19-Fahrer, Achim Sch Elite Herren, !!

Es gibt also keinen Grund zur Klage. Nur, dass mein Puls nicht über 162 ging (schon seit längerem) ist merkwürdig. Ich hoffe er verändert sich proportional zur Temperatur und das wirkt sich dann auf die Geschwindigkeit aus ... dann muss ich es nur endlich mal schaffen ein *Huhn* zu besiegen ..., was mir bisher noch nie gelang ...leider.

Und gestern nach 3 Tagen radfreier Zeit (Familienkurzurlaub) schon einen neuen *Pulsmax erreicht: 164*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. April 2010)

und Lukas G. Hobby Herren war schneller als achim sch. haben die sprünge im Winter gemacht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. April 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> und Lukas G. Hobby Herren war schneller als achim sch. haben die sprünge im Winter gemacht


Halt muss ich sofort annulieren war in der zeile verrutscht war 1 minute Langsamer trotzdem respecktabel


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. April 2010)

Lukas ist doch lokalhero! Der kennt sich aus.
 ciao


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. April 2010)

stimmt


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2010)

Bis Ende April sind doch alles nur Aufbau Wettkämpfe, also ich werde nur durch Rennen schneller, die Richtige Motivation beginnt eigentlich auch erst jetzt.

Wenn hier und da einer jetzt schon Bäume ausreist liegt das vieleicht daran das diejenigen andere Ziele haben, z.B. Lukas, ist ja seine "Heimat Serie".

Gibt natürlich auch diejenigen die Bonne so oft wie möglich schlagen wollen 
Haupsache nicht am 18.07 , nicht war  ??

Montag geht der Saison Aufbau weiter !! Da kann auch schon wieder alles anders aussehen.

Meine Erkältung ist auch fast ganz weg, Gefühl für Montag ist auch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (2. April 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=261281

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/260104/cat/500

heul


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2010)

Feines Bike. 

Ich werde mich jetzt mal auf die Strecken Suche für den Natursteig Sieg machen. 
http://www.siegtal.com/?go=Natursteig
Bin gefragt worden ob ich ein paar Ideen zwischen Dattenfeld und Hamm habe.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. April 2010)

werde mich jetzt auch auf die Socken machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2010)

*WURZEL:* Wie war dein *Geheim Training* ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. April 2010)

Geht so


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2010)

Bei mir war es gut, endlich gut Trainiert. 
900 Hm, Trails satt, 40km.

Morgen fahr ich in Ruppichterroth (Osterlauf) Kuchen essen.
Du guckst ja lieber eine FC Niederlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. April 2010)

ja viel spaß werde margen früh fahren hoffe das am montag das knie mitspielt


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2010)

Ostermontag morgens Fahrrad fahrn. Auf und Ab! Drunter & Drüber ?
Plan A: Kilometer schrubben und den Rund um Köln start besuchen.
Plan B: DDD/FR/ Enduro gemetzel!

Wer ist dabei?

Danach: passiv Ballsport!


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. April 2010)

Montag:
*Poison Bikes Cup II. Lauf Büchel*


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. April 2010)

*Wurzel !!* *Ich hab was für dich !!*


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. April 2010)

Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Osterfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnX4uaDYyIU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Johan Museeuw climbing the Kapelmuur[/nomedia]#

Heute TV gucken Flandern Rundfahrt !!!!!!!!

Ich war heute schon 2 Std. ion der Kirche


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. April 2010)

heute ist auch genau der richtige tag um auf dem sofa zu sitzen ne tüte chips zu essen und flandern zu gucken


----------



## Postmann (4. April 2010)

Ich hoffe Ihr kennt mich noch ;-)

Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe Ostern!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. April 2010)

Respekt, war ja wieder echt klasse.
Cancellara vor Boonen.

Ich wäre auch gerne wieder da gewesen
Bin aber natürlich nach dem TV gucken bei meiner Vorbelastung in den Regen (Hagel) gekommen

Mal sehen wie wir uns morgen schlagen ??

Dem "Schlager Sänger"   ebenfalls Frohe Ostern


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. April 2010)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr kennt mich noch ;-)
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe Ostern!!



fährst du noch oder bist du schon raus?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. April 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> fährst du noch oder bist du schon raus?


Das rad hängt schon im Wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (5. April 2010)

Bald wirds Hardtail eingeweiht... heute ne supergünstige Fox in der Bucht geschossen


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2010)

Was soll man sagen zu heute ???

Schönes Wetter, gute Strecke, auch was bessere Form.
Alles im allem ein Schritt nach vorn









*@Bon**ne.* Hab mich gerade fürs BL Rennen Münsingen angemeldet


----------



## luckylocke (6. April 2010)

@Pierre: So hab ich das gestern auch gesehen. Nur das mit dem Schritt nach vorne kann ich bei mir nicht behaupten, es war schließlich mein erstes CC-Rennen. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht, ich glaub, in Ochtendunk bin ich nochmal dabei... Seid ihr auch wieder am Start?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2010)

luckylocke schrieb:


> @Pierre: So hab ich das gestern auch gesehen. Nur das mit dem Schritt nach vorne kann ich bei mir nicht behaupten, es war schließlich mein erstes CC-Rennen. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht, ich glaub, in Ochtendunk bin ich nochmal dabei... Seid ihr auch wieder am Start?


 
Ich würde gerne, kann aber nicht, Komunion.
Marcel wird aber da sein.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. April 2010)

Pierre tu mal bitte den link für die Bilder kann sie bei picasa nicht finden


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.de/lsg.racing


----------



## Beach90 (6. April 2010)

Wer findet den Fehler? 
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2010)

*@ Wurzel:* Ich fahre am Donnerstag durchs Nistertal nach Bad Marienberg.
Das heisst ich fahre morgen Trails und HM in Windeck, ca. 40km 1000Hm, bist du dabei, dann warte ich bis 16.30 Uhr.
Tempo so etwa GA2.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. April 2010)

*Wird Zeit das ich neues Team Dekor fürs Auto bekomme !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (7. April 2010)

Sehr geil das neue Design von der Rheinlandcup Seite! @Bonne
Ich gebe diese Saison in Sundern meinen Einstand. Gerade angemeldet . Sonst noch wer dort?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. April 2010)

WoW ich habe mir heute so einen in die Beine gefahren das glaubt mir kein Mensch
Morgen fahre ich Windecktrails etwas spaß haben so ga tempo wer lust hat kann ja mit abfahrt 16,30UHR bei mir!!!
Pierre viel spaß morgen und lass dir heute Abend die Pizza beim Fußball schmecken


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. April 2010)

Wärst du mal an dein Handy gegangen !!!!

Ich hab mir auch die Beine dick gefahren heute, erst die Natursteig Runde unter 2 Std, und zum Abschluß nochmal 1,5 Std mit dem *German A Team* durch Windecks Trails.

Morgen Nistertal bis Bad Marienberg und zurück. Aber locker !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. April 2010)

ja wäre gerne mit gefahren aber so war auch ganz ok


----------



## Postmann (7. April 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> fährst du noch oder bist du schon raus?



Naja, ich fahre noch, aber nur wenig. Die letzten Monate war ich nur ca. 1-2 mal im Monat auf dem Rad. Der Job lä0t mich immer erst abends um 7 oder 8 Uhr zu Haus sein und ich bin viel unterwegs.

Aber seit Januar habe ich nochmal 4kg abgenommen und möchte jetzt wieder mehr fahren, doch für Rennen werde ich dieses Jahr bestimmt nicht richtig fit.

Mal abwarten. Aber das Rad läuft super!!

Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2010)

*@ Wurzel :* *Wann bekomme ich den meine Knielinge wieder ???!!??*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2010)

nicht mehr




wenn sie gewaschen sind


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2010)

Soll das heissen die liegen seid 5 Tagen verschwitzt und nass in der Ecke !!!????
Das sind meine guten.



*Heute 105 km 1310 hm Nistertal-Westerwaldsteig*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Soll das heissen die liegen seid 5 Tagen verschwitzt und nass in der Ecke !!!????
> Das sind meine guten.


Schwachkopf erstens wären es erst drei Tage und zweitens liegen die schon fertig gewaschen bei Miriam!!!
und drittens gehöhrt das nicht ins Forum


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. April 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Wird Zeit das ich neues Team Dekor fürs Auto bekomme !!!*



Ostern 2010: habe mein Laufrad gesucht ... keine Ostereier


das war früher ... 4 komplette MTB und 3 Erwachsene in einer alten A-Klasse beim Iceman in Winterberg ...das war eine schöne Veranstaltung ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. April 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Sehr geil das neue Design von der Rheinlandcup Seite! @Bonne



Die Blumen bekommt der Dirk vom Roterblitz.de

Ist sein Werk!

Ich habe nur kleine Änderungen beigesteuert


Atomkraft nein Danke!


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Schwachkopf erstens wären es erst drei Tage und zweitens liegen die schon fertig gewaschen bei Miriam!!!
> und drittens gehöhrt das nicht ins Forum


 
 Warum, gerade hier. !!!


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Schwachkopf erstens wären es erst drei Tage und zweitens liegen die schon fertig gewaschen bei Miriam!!!
> und drittens gehöhrt das nicht ins Forum



Sei froh, dass er nur nach den Knielingen gefragt hat ....


----------



## Mangbrot (9. April 2010)

Am Sonntag mit Frank im 7Gebirge.
Falls Interesse.......mitkommen, bzw hinkommen.

Treffen 11.00 h in Thomasberg.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2010)

Allen die morgen Starten alles Gute, viel Spaß.
Haut rein !!!!
Mein Rennoutfit ist morgen Anzug und Krawatte :kotz:

Und danach esst ihr für mich eine Rennwurst mit.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2010)

@ Wurzel :
Du darfst dich noch melden bei mir, auch wenn ich die Knielinge noch immer nicht wieder habe. !!!!

Viel Glück morgen, fahr dem Flechhut um die Ohren !!Und Bonne fährt bessere Runden als Thorsten Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. April 2010)

Flechhut wer ist das
ist unser öl schon da
Danke kann morgen viel Glück brauchen


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2010)

Angeblich waren zehn da, gekommen ist eins, Geld kommt aber auch wieder.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. April 2010)

komisch naja muss ich dann wo anders bestellen oder machst du das


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2010)

Mach ich, aber erst Montag.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. April 2010)

ok schönen Tag morgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2010)

........................... !

Wir müßen nächste Woche mal meine Natursteig Runde  fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (12. April 2010)

Wann denn?

Bin am Wochenende mal den Almhüttentrial gefahren. Mit neuen Anliegern etc. - richtig gut!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. April 2010)

SUCHE MITFAHRGELEGENHEIT BZW. MITFAHRER FÜR NÄCHSTES WE 1 LAUF EIFEL MOSEL CUP IN MEHREN WER HAT LUST


----------



## Marius96 (12. April 2010)

genau max..bald komm ich auch mit dem bike mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (12. April 2010)

ich zeig dir bald erstmal die Giesela in Siegburg.
Hier hast du einen Vorgeschmack

greetz Max


----------



## Marius96 (12. April 2010)

den ho chim minh pfad kenn ich wenn du den meintest..aber ich dachte da wäre noch ne art bikepark in der nähe?!


----------



## Beach90 (12. April 2010)

Jop, hab von dem aber keine Bilder gefunden.


----------



## Marius96 (12. April 2010)

kein thema..besser ist es selbst auszutesten


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. April 2010)

Wie war den euer Rennen in Ochtendung *????*
Kommunionsfeier war ganz gut, viel sitzen und essen, 
also geschont fürs BL Rennen in Münsingen.

   

Die Natursteig Rund fahre ich morgen nach der Arbeit, ca. 16.45 Uhr.
Ist nicht ohne, 2 Std 40km 1000Hm.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. April 2010)

Pierre habe noch ein termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2010)

*?*

*@ Wurzel: http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_62223.htm*


----------



## Alexson1985 (13. April 2010)

Moin zusammen,


falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat am Samstag mitzufahren: hier die Tour .Strecke können wir auch gerne variieren ( bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails, z.B. auf den Nutscheid mal Richtung Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad.

Viele Grüße,

Alex


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2010)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat am Samstag mitzufahren: hier die Tour .Strecke können wir auch gerne variieren ( bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails, z.B. auf den Nutscheid mal Richtung Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad.
> ...


 
Ich fahre Samstag in Münsingen, Marcel ist Samstag in Mehren.
Fahr doch bei der Tour von Waldböl mit, der Ralf kennt auch einige Trails, auch auf der Nutscheid.


----------



## Alexson1985 (13. April 2010)

Meinst du den Termin der schon im LMB eingetragen ist?


----------



## Alexson1985 (13. April 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich fahre Samstag in Münsingen, Marcel ist Samstag in Mehren.
> Fahr doch bei der Tour von Waldböl mit, der Ralf kennt auch einige Trails, auch auf der Nutscheid.


 Da wünsch Euch natürlich viel Glück 
Meinst du den LMB-Termin der schon eingetragen ist?


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2010)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Da wünsch Euch natürlich viel Glück
> Meinst du den LMB-Termin der schon eingetragen ist?


 






 Ja.







 Danke


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. April 2010)

hi Marcel,


der Benrd Bossmann will auch zum EMC und der Alex schäfer


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. April 2010)

*@ Wurzel:* 
Schöne Runde heute, 1.50 Std. (38km,810Hm).
Morgen Rekom Siegweg, bis Herchen und zurück.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. April 2010)

@ pierre: morgen recom und dann Fußball
@Bonne: habe mich schon mit Helmut zusammengetan zwecks emc  schade Alex oder Bernd wären auch gut gewesen


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. April 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @ pierre: morgen recom und dann Fußball
> @Bonne: habe mich schon mit Helmut zusammengetan zwecks emc schade Alex oder Bernd wären auch gut gewesen


 
Ich fahre morgen zwischen 13.00 Uhr und 15.00 Uhr mit Bonne nach Münsingen.
Sonntag können wir Fußball gucken, in Dattenfeld. Dein Formel 1 kommt um 9.00 Uhr.

Ich habe gerade ca. 15000 Kalorien zu mir genommen, Buffet beim Chinesen in Eitorf.

*@Bonne* : Ich melde mich morgen Vormittag wann ich Feierabend habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. April 2010)

Morgen, in Münsingen 20 Grad und Sonne !!!!

@ Wurzel: Viel Glück morgen !!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Morgen, in Münsingen 20 Grad und Sonne !!!!



Marathon oder Bundesliga? Viel Erfolg!


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. April 2010)

Bundesliga. Wir Masters fahren aber den Marathon als Wertung.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

Klasse WE bis jetzt gehabt.
Gut geschlafen, gut gegessen und ein gutes Rennen gefahren.
Alles was Rang und Namn hat war da!
45km ca.900 Hm in 1.43 Std, Rang 22 
Masters I Platz 17.
*Münsingen war Erfolgreich !!!*


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

@ Wurzel: Deine Liste ist da. Ist doch echt gut, ein paar Herren holst du noch. 
Hast einige von deiner Klasse (Stärke) hinter dir.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2010)

ja habe ich gesehen 2 sind in der letzten runde weggezogen sind schlagbar in trarbach die konkurenz vom letzten jahr ist hinter mir ist das der witzack


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

Ja, ich finde das auch klasse das er wieder da ist.
In Trabach bin ich auch da !!!!!!!!

Ich fahre dann für dich, darf man das überhaupt hier sagen. Egal.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2010)

ja wäre gut den Berg kannst du mich schön hochziehen
ratet mal wen ich heute in refrath getroffen habe er lebt noch und das Bike auch POSTMANN auf dem rad


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

Er hat sich auch für die Tour am 13.05. gemeldet, find ich gut.
Mach ich, geht ja um dich. Mach ich auch gerne, Döner 3mal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

Scheiß song


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2010)

vorher oder nachher


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2010)

ich denk das guckt nur deine tochter


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

Was ????

Du auch, und ........ Ja ich auch.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2010)

morgen weco arena


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> morgen weco arena


 
9.00 Uhr Formel 1
Danach Grillen 
Danach Weco Arena

Was ein Sonntag.
Und eine Rekom Einheit, die brauche ich auch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2010)

kommt das rennen nicht um 8 oder sind das vorberichte


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2010)

Soweit ich Info habe 9 uhr willst du danach ein "spekklappie" mit essen ?? Danach mit dem Rad nach Dattenfeld.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2010)

ja sage dir morgen bescheid muss gucken was mit miri ist


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. April 2010)

Tour heute wird durch geführt. Aber seeehr langsam 

@Marcel sag Bescheid ob Du kommst oder wir ohne Dich fahren sollen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. April 2010)

Sorry war zu hart gestern euch wünsche ich viel spaß beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. April 2010)

Heute morgen fällt mir nur ein:
*20*

*Carmen*

*Grillen

!!!
*


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. April 2010)

Mein Auto nach Traben-Trabach ist voll: Das German-A-Team reist an:

Bernd, Pierre und ich ...Wurzel kommt in KOfferraum


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. April 2010)

egal hauptsache dabei


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. April 2010)

ok







unter die Taschen ganz rechts!


----------



## Beach90 (22. April 2010)

Wer erkennt den Trail? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HudU27JYQA"]YouTube- "Hochkreuz" Biketrail[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. April 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Wer erkennt den Trail?
> 
> YouTube- "Hochkreuz" Biketrail


 

Also ich fahre immer bis ganz unten  !

@ Bonne : Was machen wir jetzt mit dem


----------



## gauchel (23. April 2010)

ja der trail ist fein
habt ihr klaase gemacht!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. April 2010)

Na freut ihr euch auch auf das WE ?
Stadt Race Samstag Abend und RLP Meisterschaft Sontag


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. April 2010)

germania


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. April 2010)

EMC 2008 Ergebnisse
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de/ergebnisse/2009/Hauptrennentrabenges.pdf


----------



## Beach90 (25. April 2010)

Ich lach mich weg... derb hilfreich


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. April 2010)

Na, seid ihr wieder locker. ??

War ja schon ein klasse WE, 15 Std. - 2 Rennen -  über 1500 Hm.


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. April 2010)

noch nicht ...heute wieder 5 Stunden im Auto ...German-A besuchen.

Na af radfahren hatte ich heute eh keine Lust aber im Stau stehen ist auch blöd ...aber einen großem Milchshake Erdeer hat´s gegeben. Der war lecker ...morgen geht es mit einer Krafteinheit bei der AG weiter.

Muss mir noch einen gescheiten Rundkurs überlegen (Hilgenroth?) da fahren wir wohl ...nach Altenkirchen zur Biathlonstrecke würde ich sagen  ...


----------



## Manfred (27. April 2010)

Mir tut jeder Schritt weh, scheiß Muskelkater in den Waden.
Warum fährt man am WE 3500Hm und zwei Rennen?
Habe die Schnauze voll vom Radfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (27. April 2010)

Ich muss leider meine Teilnahme fürs große Treffen absagen.
Werde einen Kurzurlaub in Belgien machen und einen Marathon fahren. 
http://www.les-cimes-de-waimes.be/de.htm

LG


----------



## luckylocke (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

habt ihr vielleicht wieder so einen Link zu den Bildern vom Poison-Cup parat (diesmal von Kottenheim)? Es waren ja wieder diverse Blitzer an der Strecke.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. April 2010)

@ Lucky : http://picasaweb.google.de/lsg.racing

@ Beach : Schade, wünsche dir aber viel Spaß. Die Rennen in Belgien sind der knaller.

@ Bonne : Hast du noch ein Kettenschloss für mich ??

@ Wurzel : Öl ist da, deine Klamotten sind Perl Weiß.

@ Kaus : Jammerlappen, du meckerst doch nur weil du 2 Klatschen von mir bekommen hast.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. April 2010)

Ich hab noch ein schönes Bild.


----------



## Manfred (28. April 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Kaus : Jammerlappen, du meckerst doch nur weil du 2 Klatschen von mir bekommen hast.
> 
> [/IMG]




*Angeber*

Es steht zur Zeit 2:2


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2010)

:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2010)

*@ Bonne.*
Hab die Aufkleber drauf, sieht gut aus und war einfach.
Viel spaß in Riva.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Mai 2010)

???


----------



## Delgado (3. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ???



Und sonst?

Alles klar?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Mai 2010)

Naja, so lala. Hab eine "Harte" Woche vor mir.
Samstag Arbeiten und wenn es klappt EMC , dafür war das WE ruhig.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Mai 2010)

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Mai 2010)

Pierre bin am We nicht dabei  habe Rückenschmerzen radfahren ist unmöglich hoffe das ich wenigstens am mitwoch dabei sein kann


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch heute meine Teilnahme abgesagt, muß Arbeiten.
Werde aber dementsprechend Trainiern für Heubach nächste Woche.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Mai 2010)

ACHTUNG

Info zum großen Treffen am Donnerstag - wenn der Zug um 10:11 Uhr aus Richtung Köln kommt, danach ist Abfahrt.

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2010)

Fährt jemand am So. nach Oelde zum NRW Cup und kann mich mitnehmen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein Pi... Wetter ???
5 Grad und Dauerregen 

Nur gut das ich auf Team III gehört habe, dass "Große T." im Mai zufahren.

Wurzel, was macht dein Rücken, vieleicht bekommst du ja deine Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wurzel, was macht dein Rücken, vieleicht bekommst du ja deine Tage.


bekommt man da nicht Bauchschmerzen
es geht so  bist du schon zu hause gucke gerade Formel1


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Pi... Wetter ???
> 5 Grad und Dauerregen
> 
> Nur gut das ich auf Team III gehört habe, dass "Große T." im Mai zufahren.



Nun, mit so einem Schei...wetter war ja nicht wirklich zu rechnen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> bekommt man da nicht Bauchschmerzen
> es geht so  bist du schon zu hause gucke gerade Formel1


 Noch in Ruppi


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Mai 2010)

*@ Wurzel :*
http://290886.spreadshirt.de/germania-t-shirt-maenner-blau-A10044115/customize/color/41


*@ Bonne.*

Morgen fährst du dem Reinisch um die Ohren !!**


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Wurzel :*
> http://290886.spreadshirt.de/germania-t-shirt-maenner-blau-A10044115/customize/color/41
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich nicht!! Der fährt alle alle in Grund und Boden und würde auch um Eliterennen gewinnen!

Aus einer hinteren Startreihe hoffe ich auf Platz 3 bis 5.

Das ist realistisch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Mai 2010)

Viel Glück, ich werde mich auf Heubach vorbereiten.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Mai 2010)

die werden nicht aufsteigen zur not hohlt bielefeld noch welche aus der ersten


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Mai 2010)

Abwarten. !!

ich esse gerade eine Dönerpizza vom Ümit 

*@ All.*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Mai 2010)

gutes training für heubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Mai 2010)

*@ Bonne.*
Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für Heubach mach ich mir langsam Sorgen, Wettervorhersage ist nich so berauschend, aber was soll es wir sind MOUNTAIN BIKER .




*@ All*

Laut donnerwetter.de ist Donnerstag der schönste Tag der Woche.


----------



## Postmann (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich traue es mich nciht zu sagen, aber ich muß für Donnerstag absagen.
Ich geh mit meinen Kumpels auf Vatertagstour durch den Leuscheid! 

Aber ich fahre am Samstag (und eventuell je nach Verfassung am Freitag) hat einer lust mit zu fahren?

Micha


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Mai 2010)

ich muss LEIDER auch absagen bin diese woche noch krank geschrieben kann daher auf keinem fall radfahren wünsche euch viel spaß wäre gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## Delgado (10. Mai 2010)

Ich muss leider auch absagen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Mai 2010)

Tja, is halt so. 

So wie es jetzt aussieht fahren wir dann natürlich in einer Gruppe, ist auch gut so. Die Boden verhältnisse sind noch absolut OK.
Strecke hab ich auch im Kopf.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2010)

Der Pierre hat jetzt TUPPER PARTY!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2010)

Und die Germania liegt 5 min vor Schluß 3 zu 2 in Duisburg zurück !!


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2010)

Außerdem hab *ich* Garage aufräumen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2010)

die schaffen das eh nicht mehr Aufstieg verspielt


----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2010)

4:2 
... ein Jahr mehr um ein regionalligataugliches Stadion zu bauen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Mai 2010)

Ist Team III jetzt auch schon raus ?????


----------



## Mangbrot (12. Mai 2010)

Spontanurlaub......bin nicht mit dabei


Wünsche aber allen viel Spaß und gute Bedingungen


----------



## soka70 (12. Mai 2010)

... ein dickes sorry!!!!!!!!!!!

Euch ganz viel Spaß und gescheites Wetter....


----------



## Kalinka (12. Mai 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... ein dickes sorry!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Euch ganz viel Spaß und gescheites Wetter....


*bin auch raus. Sorry...*


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Mai 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Mai 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!!


  Wir lassen uns die Lust nicht nehmen !!

Meine Einheimischen haben sich ja auch schon alle abgemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2010)

Alternativ könnte ich 'ne schöne Tour zum Grillen bei Solanum anbieten 

Ist aber Rennrad ..


----------



## ultra2 (12. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ist Team III jetzt auch schon raus ?????



Nee, noch nicht ganz. Dat Tazz ist ja eh nicht verfügbar und der Rest?
Ich mache mein Kommen vom heutigen PingPong-Training abhängig. Funktioniert das Handgelenk komme ich morgen, funktioniert es nicht...

Fürs Wetter habe ich meine WP erprobten Sachen schon mal rausgelegt.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Mai 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte ich 'ne schöne Tour zum Grillen bei Solanum anbieten
> 
> Ist aber Rennrad ..



Mit dem Rädchen zur Iris?

Angeber


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rädchen zur Iris?
> 
> Angeber



Ist doch Wellness-Tempo


----------



## ultra2 (12. Mai 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist doch Wellness-Tempo



Für wen?


----------



## ultra2 (12. Mai 2010)

Sorry ich bin auch raus. Handgelenk will nicht so richtig. Muß bis Samstag wieder einsetzbar sein und Wettkampf geht vor.

Sehen uns aber spätestens bei der X-Hardt.

Viel Spass morgen.


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für wen?



Ähhhhhh ... also für mich .... 
So max. 150 Puls.

BTW: ist aber nur noch ein kleines Treffen.

So ich muss los, Grillen wartet


----------



## Blut Svente (13. Mai 2010)

alles Schwätzer!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß den restlichen Fahrern. Die Gruppe war mit 20 doch eh viel zu groß. Ich muss nicht absagen, hatte aber auch nicht gesagt, dass ich mitkomme.

Mal sehen, ob ich heute überhaupt Zeit habe zu biken

Frank und Stefan rocken Betzdorf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (13. Mai 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhhhhh ... also für mich ....
> So max. 150 Puls.
> 
> BTW: ist aber nur noch ein kleines Treffen.
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß den restlichen Fahrern. Die Gruppe war mit 20 doch eh viel zu groß. Ich muss nicht absagen, hatte aber auch nicht gesagt, dass ich mitkomme.
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich heute überhaupt Zeit habe zu biken
> 
> Frank und Stefan rocken Betzdorf ...


 

Wenn ich das gewußt hätte wäre ich auch mit dem Team in Betzdorf gefahren.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Mai 2010)

Man sollte den Termin vielleicht umbennenen:

DAS GROßE ABSAGEN.

War doch letztes Jahr auch schon so. 
Ich wundere mich das Pierre dabei so ruhig bleibt. Ich persönlich rege mich bei sowas immer ein wenig auf. 
Man bereitet ja schliesslich ein solches Event auch ein wenig vor...und wenn dann  80% absagen finde ich das ziemlich ärgerlich.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2010)

Ärgerlich ...ich würde explodieren!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Mai 2010)

ich würde nächstes jahr kein Großes Treffen mehr organisieren!!! Monate lang vorher wird alles vorbereitet und Organisiert und dann bleiben die Leute die als erstes ein Termin wissen wollten weg! das ist einfach nur SCH.... für den Organisator


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Man sollte den Termin vielleicht umbennenen:
> 
> DAS GROßE ABSAGEN.
> 
> ...


 
Na klar Ärgert mich das, aber ist ja nicht verbindlich wenn man sich meldet. Ich bin da auch keinem sauer, entscheidet ja jeder für sich.
Ist halt so.

Der Kuchen und die Riegel die ich über habe werden bei mir auch nicht schlecht. Ganz geschweige von der Cola und dem Weizen (Alcfrei).

Zur Tour : fast 70 Km fast 2000 Hm mit 3 *Klasse* mitfahren (Mitfahrerin) Trocken von oben und unten 10-12 Grad
Alle Trails zwischen Rosbach-Krankenhaus bis Herchen
Ich hab echt alle ausgepackt.

Das große Treffen V. ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ich würde nächstes jahr kein Großes Treffen mehr organisieren!!! Monate lang vorher wird alles vorbereitet und Organisiert und dann bleiben die Leute die als erstes ein Termin wissen wollten weg! das ist einfach nur SCH.... für den Organisator


  Willst du ein Kilo Kuchen haben ????


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Mai 2010)

nein Danke kannste einfrieren fürs nächste jahr


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Alle Trails zwischen Rosbach-Krankenhaus bis Herchen
> Ich hab echt alle ausgepackt.


 
Sogar in Altwindeck über den Holzstamm der in dem kleinen Park über den Bach liegt. !

@ Tischi :


----------



## Blut Svente (13. Mai 2010)

bin ganz schön öm. ganz schön schnell und fast nur berghoch gefahren super tour mit schönen trails. immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Blut Svente (13. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Man sollte den Termin vielleicht umbennenen:
> 
> DAS GROßE ABSAGEN.
> 
> ...



das würde sich beim besitzer des ahrtales natürlich niemand erlauben.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2010)

Coole Signatur Tischi!!!

fährt nicht trägt


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2010)

Heubach: http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/bl/heubach/START/START135.HTM

Pierre hier geht was ...

Ich werde versuchen mit Torsten mitzugehen ...Max wird das Ding vorne wohl alleine machen, nach dem Bombenrennen von Oelde ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2010)

Pierre ...haste Zeit?
http://www.radsport-tvr.de/html/ausschreibung.html


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Heubach: http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/bl/heubach/START/START135.HTM
> 
> Pierre hier geht was ...
> 
> Ich werde versuchen mit Torsten mitzugehen ...Max wird das Ding vorne wohl alleine machen, nach dem Bombenrennen von Oelde ...


 
Mein Ziel: Top Ten der Senioren I. Sollte so auch möglich sein.


----------



## Holzlarer (13. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch ein fettes Danke an Pierre und die prima Mitfahrer/in für den tollen Bike-Tag!! Da gabs aber mal so richtig viel neuen Trail-Stoff für die Stollen(inkl. dem Hammer-Mörder-Trail den Tischi entdeckt hat ). Dann noch viel zu lachen, Kuchen, belegte Brote und Kaffee, Begeleitservice nach Dattenfeld, was will man mehr?? da vergess ich doch glatt das meine Beine schmerzen

Sry, aber für die vielen Absagen hab ich auch nur Kopfschütteln übrig, da sollten einige sich echt mal hinterfragen

Viel Glück bei den Rennen am WE und hoffentlich bis bald mal

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Man sollte den Termin vielleicht umbennenen:
> 
> DAS GROßE ABSAGEN.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist es ärgerlich. Aber auch für die, die absagen. Wie wahrscheinlich viele Andere habe ich mich darauf gefreut in netter Gegend, Atmosphäre und Begleitung die Tour zu fahren und gemütlich im Biergarten abzuhängen.
Wer nicht versteht, dass bei der Witterung Viele absagen, der hat schon eine komische Sicht auf die Dinge. Zum Glück ist der Flame keine Mimose, welche die Absagen persönlich nimmt.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Mai 2010)

Hey,
ich bin zurück vom den cimes de waimes in Belgien. Hut ab was unsere Nachbarn da auf die Beine gestellt haben.Tolle Strecke , tolle Stimmung und toller Service (Blaskapelle, Duschzelt und leckere Nudeln).
Hab mich heute morgen von der 75 Km Stecke umgeschrieben und bin auf die 50 Km/950 hm gegangen. Davon ein stolzer Anteil von 30 % Heilbrunnenweg auf Belgisch 

Das Wetter war eigentlich auch nicht besser als hier. Bin darum mit dem All Mountain Bike gestartet um die Sache spaßig ins Ziel zu bringen. In den Abfahrten merkt man dann leider doch, dass der Belgier an sich wohl ehr der Rennradfahrer ist.Hrhr!

Hier noch der Bildbeweis:




Schade mit dem großen Treffen. Aber was ist das denn für ein Trail am Krankenhaus in Rosbach?


----------



## MTBKäfer (13. Mai 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Sry, aber für die vielen Absagen hab ich auch nur Kopfschütteln übrig, da sollten einige sich echt mal hinterfragen
> 
> Viel Glück bei den Rennen am WE und hoffentlich bis bald mal
> Gruß Dirk



Alle, die abgesagt haben, haben jedenfalls eine klasse Tour mit jeder Menge schöner Trails verpaßt !!!

Danke Pierre und viel Erfolg am Wochenende!


----------



## Kalinka (14. Mai 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Alle, die abgesagt haben, haben jedenfalls eine klasse Tour mit jeder Menge schöner Trails verpaßt !!!


Ja, das glaube ich gerne, aber bei dem verbleibenden Rest (Als ich mich anmeldete, war die Gruppe etwas gemischter) wäre es selbstmörderisch gewesen mitzufahren... da hätte ich technisch und konditionell verloren. Da hätte ich keinen Spaß gehabt und Ihr auch nicht.

Gut, das der Guide nicht eindimensional denkt und es persönlich nimmt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ... da hätte ich technisch und konditionell verloren. Da hätte ich keinen Spaß gehabt und Ihr auch nicht.
> 
> .


 
Bei mehr Beteiligung wären wir auch anders gefahren. So das jeder Spaß  hat !!
Nächstes mal.


@ Beach : So matschig wie bei dir war es bei uns nicht. In Belgien Rennen fahren ist schon klasse.
Der Trail beim Krankenhaus beginnt fast ganz oben und endet am Steinbruch im Bachmühlental, einige Serpentinen, ein paar Steine.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2010)

http://www.biketherock.de/d-xcstrecke.htm

Hört sich gut an !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2010)

pierre heute frei oder firmenrechner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.biketherock.de/d-xcstrecke.htm
> 
> Hört sich gut an !!



Hallo Pierre,

warst Du bisher noch nicht in Heubach? Ich sage nur "Paintrail".... .

Sofern alles glatt geht und ich es tatsächlich zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme werde ich oben auf Dich warten und ein paar hoffentlich gute Fotos von Dir schießen! Ihr startet mit den Mädels um 12 Uhr, oder?

Peter


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> pierre heute frei oder firmenrechner


 Brückentag !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre,
> 
> warst Du bisher noch nicht in Heubach? Ich sage nur "Paintrail".... .
> 
> ...


 
Ja, Heubach fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. Der Paintrail geht ja Uphill, oder ?

Bilder wäre klasse.  Wir sehen uns, ich bin ab morgen Mittag da.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Paintrail geht ja Uphill, oder ?



Beschreibung der Strecke seitens des Veranstalters: "Los geht's in der Stellung auf einem Untergrund, den die Fahrer nur sehr kurz genießen können - Asphalt. Denn bereits nach der ersten scharfen Kurve endet dieser und es beginnt ein Anstieg, der sich gewaschen hat. Zunächst 170 Höhenmeter am Stück, 1,5 km lang, extrem steil und mittendrin zwei enge Kehren. Wer sich danach noch auf dem Fahrrad halten kann, hat sich ein paar ebene Meter bis zum Wanderparkplatz verdient."

Insbesondere wegen dieses Paintrails hat Heubach den HC-Status erhalten.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2010)

Wow habe mir gerade mal die Bilder von dem angesehen echt super


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Wow habe mir gerade mal die Bilder von dem angesehen echt super



Bilder von dem Paintrail oder von mir?


----------



## Beach90 (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn noch wer Lust hat:

Ich würde am 24 Mai einen Biker plus Bike mit nach La Reid zur Ardennen Trophy mitnehmen. Anfahrt ca. 2 Stunden. Umkostenbeitrag erwünscht!
Infos http://www.ardennes-trophy.be/

Wer hat interesse?


----------



## Blut Svente (16. Mai 2010)

Welche Distanz muss man eigentlich fahren  um in die Wertung  bei der XC Challenge zu kommen?  Die Infos auf der Seite sind ja ziemlich spärlich.

LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wer nicht versteht, dass bei der Witterung Viele absagen, der hat schon eine komische Sicht auf die Dinge. Zum Glück ist der Flame keine Mimose, welche die Absagen persönlich nimmt.



Ist an dem Tag die Welt untergegangen?

Übrigens hab ich sowas auch noch nie persönlich genommen...aber drüber ärgern tu ich mich trotzdem....und der Flame hat das ja offenbar auch gemacht.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Mai 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Welche Distanz muss man eigentlich fahren  um in die Wertung  bei der XC Challenge zu kommen?  Die Infos auf der Seite sind ja ziemlich spärlich.
> 
> LGS


Steht immer dabei
beim Schinderhannes ist es die Mittlere distanz!!! Rehns die Lange und die anderen beiden muss ich auch erst nachgucken


----------



## DrFuManchu (16. Mai 2010)

Bin heute nach langer Zeit den Siegtrail wieder abgefahren.
Da haben der Sturm und glücklicherweise der Verschönerungsverein ja ganz neue Reize gesetzt


----------



## joscho (16. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ist an dem Tag die Welt untergegangen?



Die Frage lässt vermuten, dass weitere Ausführungen meinerseits auch keine Besserung bringen. Also lasse ich es.



> Übrigens hab ich sowas auch noch nie persönlich genommen...



Ja, sicher.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2010)

Back von "Bike the Rock", Hammer Strecke, Steil wie nichts anderes und die Abfahrt ist ein Downhill !!! 4 Runden 1000 Hm !!!

Ich bin zu müde um weiter zuschreiben.

Von 20 gestarteten Fahren haben nur 15 die Erste Runde geschafft, ich bin als 12. im Ziel angekommen und nun somit 10. der Bundesliga Serie.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2010)

Die Abfahrt bei Matsch und Regen. 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3014

Es war klasse !!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Back von "Bike the Rock", Hammer Strecke, Steil wie nichts anderes und die Abfahrt ist ein Downhill !!! 4 Runden 1000 Hm !!!
> 
> Ich bin zu müde um weiter zuschreiben.
> 
> Von 20 gestarteten Fahren haben nur 15 die Erste Runde geschafft, ich bin als 12. im Ziel angekommen und nun somit 10. der Bundesliga Serie.



Hallo Pierre!

Zur Bestätigung Deiner Aussage dieses Bild, auf dem hoffentlich für alle nicht Anwesenden zu erkennen ist, wie steil der "Pain Trail" an dieser Stelle ist.







Mehr kommt später, habe im Moment zu wenig Zeit.

Peter


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Mai 2010)

Wie versprochen, eine Nachlese mit einigen Impressionen und EindrÃ¼cken von PierreÂ´s Rennen im Rahmen der MTB Bundesliga beim Bike The Rock in Heubach:

Hier kann man dem guten Pierre fÃ¶rmlich ansehen, wie sehr er ganz offensichtlich daran zu knabbern hat, dass es in wenigen Minuten fÃ¼r ihn heiÃen wird: 4 Mal den Pain Trail hoch






Die Masters starteten ja bekanntlich gemeinsam â oder besser gesagt â einige Minuten nach den Elite Damen und den Juniorinnen. Folglich kam es im Vorstart zum Rennen zu entsprechenden Begegnungen und BerÃ¼hrungspunkten der unterschiedlichen Geschlechter. Statt sich tief in Gedanken, die Strecke nochmals vor dem geistigen Auge durchgehend auf ihr Rennen zu konzentrieren, konnten es die Ã¤lteren Herren nicht lassen, auch mal den ein oder anderen Blick zu riskieren.

Irgendetwas erregt scheinbar die Aufmerksamkeit einger Masters (im Bild noch nicht zu erkennen, vom Fotografen natÃ¼rlich schon weit im Voraus erkannt)






Ah, Juniorinnen-Weltmeisterin Pauline Ferrand Prevot aus Frankreich nÃ¤hert sich im Regenbogentrikot 






und kann sich den bewundernden Blicken der Herrschaften sicher sein. Pierre bekommt davon offensichtlich nichts mit und befindet sich schon im âTunnelâ (Pain Trail, Pain Trail, Pain Trail). Vorbildlich!!!






Nun aber mal zum interessanten Teil â dem Rennen.

Max Friedrich Ã¼bernahm zu Beginn die FÃ¼hrung, hatte aber spÃ¤ter Pech mit einem PlattfuÃ





















Vermutlich hÃ¤tte er aber auch ohne den Platten keine Chance gegen den spÃ¤teren Sieger Thorsten Pott gehabt â da macht man schon mal freiwillig Platz!











Michael Bonnekessel arbeitete sich vom anfÃ¤nglich vierten auf den schlussendlichen 2. Platz vor.






Bonne hatte auf der Strecke gleich mehrere Begegnungen mit dem schwachen Geschlecht, die ihn offensichtlich in seinem VorwÃ¤rtsdrang bremsten. Einmal irritierte ihn erneut die Juniorenweltmeisterin (rechts)






Und dann hatte er scheinbar nur Augen fÃ¼r Emily Batty, statt sich auf die Jagd nach dem FÃ¼hrenden zu konzentrieren.

Na, wo bleibt sie denn???











Da ist sie ja!!!






Lutz BaumgÃ¤rtel wurde Dritter






PierreÂ´s weitere Mitstreiter (unter anderem)

Matthias Ball






Jan RÃ¶sel






Kim Alexander Tofaute






Und Pierre?

Pierre schraubte sich tapfer und mit groÃem Ehrgeiz vier Mal den Pain Trail hinauf.











In der Gesellschaft zahlreicher junger Damen war die QuÃ¤lerei den Berg hoch ja auch viel leichter zu ertragenâ¦






Dann kam auch noch Pech dazu






Und trotzdem â auch diesen fiesen Stich in der letzten Runde noch souverÃ¤n gemeistert
















Die Erstplatzierten im Ziel





















Und auf dem 12. Platz im Ziel Pierre â seinem Nickname gerecht werdend: gekÃ¤mpft wie ein LÃ¶we!


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Mai 2010)

*Danke, echt klasse und großes Kino von dir !!!!*

Schöne Bilder, nett geschrieben. 
War eine Klasse Veranstaltung, die Strecke nicht die schönste oder beste aber eine Herausvorderung.
Schei.. Duschen haben die da !!

Im Zoro Drop bin ich an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben genau diese hat mir dann die Luft aus dem Schlauch gelassen so das ich eine Kartusche nachjagen mußte.

*P.S. Ich komme gerade von der Arbeit, hab bei diesem Kack Wetter natürlich unterwegs in der Nutscheid platt gefahren, bin jetzt Nass wie ein Biber.*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2010)

Für Frauen hat der Pierre sowiso kein Auge
Tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Für Frauen hat der Pierre sowiso kein Auge
> Tolle Bilder



Ich hab auch nicht das Richtige Auto dafür, ich fahr eine Familien Kutsche.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2010)

deswegen Trainierst du soviel


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2010)

Ok erwischt! Ich war mehr als irritiert! Und freue mich schon auf Albstadt ...


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Für Frauen hat der Pierre sowiso kein Auge
> Tolle Bilder



Ja, tolle Bilder 

Aber warum fährt Pierre nicht mehr für die schwulen Produkte aus Bad Salzig?

Hat der Rallef ihm doch zu stark zugesetzt


----------



## Postmann (18. Mai 2010)

Klasse Fotos!!!

Aber PIERRE was war den vor dem Start? auf den 3 Bildern guckst Du immer gleich und es scheint als ob Du dich gar nciht bewegt hast! Warst Du eingeschlafen??


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2010)

Postmann schrieb:


> Klasse Fotos!!!
> 
> Aber PIERRE was war den vor dem Start? auf den 3 Bildern guckst Du immer gleich und es scheint als ob Du dich gar nciht bewegt hast! Warst Du eingeschlafen??




Das mit dem cool gucken musser noch lernen


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das mit dem cool gucken musser noch lernen



Stimmt bei Iris sieht es schon ganz gut aus


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Danke, echt klasse und großes Kino von dir !!!!*
> 
> Schöne Bilder, nett geschrieben.
> War eine Klasse Veranstaltung, die Strecke nicht die schönste oder beste aber eine Herausvorderung.
> ...



Also die Strecke war ja wohl der Knaller! Im Grunde genommen komme ich mit Schlamm stets gut zurecht ... da muss man bergab eher trailen statt ballern ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Mai 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, tolle Bilder
> 
> Hab mich ...... !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2010)

*@ Wurzel:* 
Sollen wir morgen in Betzdorf trainieren, Frank Rahl ist auch da.

*@ B**onne.* 
Hast du vieleicht eine A-Head Kralle über ??


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Mai 2010)

Für Delgado? Ja klar!

Wo steckst du die denn rein?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2010)

Habe an mein Cube wieder die RS Duke SL montiert. 
Die Kralle könnte man allerdings auch woanders rein stecken.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen bei dir vorbei kommen, weil Frank gibt die morgen wahrscheinlich auch meine EXITE.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Mai 2010)

ok bin raus


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ok bin raus




Kaum fängt der Löwe mit seinen Steckspielchen an haust Du ab ...


----------



## DrFuManchu (19. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Für Delgado? Ja klar!
> 
> Wo steckst du die denn rein?




Hallo Herr Bonnekessel, was ist denn das
hier lesen doch Jugendliche mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Mai 2010)

@DrFuManChu: Ich weiß nicht was du dir in deiner Fantasie vorstellest. Das überlasse ich dir ;-)

Ich nenne nichts beim Namen und jeder darf sich denken, was er will ...

Bis Sonntag ...Sonne Betzdorf gute Stimmung und Musik ...ich denke ich lass mein Auto stehen und feier mit den Betzdorfern den langen Tag! Wer macht mit?


----------



## emfau (19. Mai 2010)

Bis Sonntag ...Sonne Betzdorf gute Stimmung und Musik ...ich denke ich lass mein Auto stehen und feier mit den Betzdorfern den langen Tag! Wer macht mit?[/quote]

Ich mach mit!


 

....und meine Mädels kommen auch mit!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Mai 2010)

ja alle gemeldeten oder nicht wäre doch prima für Betzdorf würde sich die Mühe des Vereins der letzten Tage wenigstens lohnen


----------



## Chr!s (19. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ja alle gemeldeten oder nicht ...



ja, die Starterliste sieht schon ein wenig mau aus. Jew. nur knapp 15 Fahrer bei den Herren H/L...
Um wen müssen wir zwei uns denn kümmern Marcel?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Mai 2010)

ja.... sind ein paar gute fahrer dabei ich denke je nach Form der anderen ist höchstens der vierte Platz drin wenn du die Namen willst schreibe ich sie dir per Pm


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Mai 2010)

siehe Pm   bis Betzdorf


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2010)




----------



## Delgado (20. Mai 2010)

Wo haben sich nochmal die Startzeiten von Betzdorf versteckt?


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube Herren Hobby um 11:30 Uhr. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## DrFuManchu (20. Mai 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wo haben sich nochmal die Startzeiten von Betzdorf versteckt?


Aaaaaalter, wasn los, Kralle schon drin
Guckst du bei der hochseriösen Seite des Herrn B. mal bei Rennen und Termine

Beim Ka..... kommt die aber nicht wieder raus, oder......

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (20. Mai 2010)

Startzeiten finden sich hier: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/ausschreibung
oder hier: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=16081&mode=ascr_detail

@Wurzel: Ich kenne niemanden davon, der Belgier stand letztes Jahr im Cup weit oben, oder? Naja, werden sehen... Bis Sonntag.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Mai 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Startzeiten finden sich hier: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/ausschreibung
> oder hier: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=16081&mode=ascr_detail
> 
> @Wurzel: Ich kenne niemanden davon, der Belgier stand letztes Jahr im Cup weit oben, oder? Naja, werden sehen... Bis Sonntag.


 
Ihr macht das schon, Top 5 ist Pflicht !!!


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2010)

Wer ist auch noch erkältet? Bis Sonntag geht das aber wieder, denke ich.

P.S.: Wie lang radelt man vom Betzdorfer Bahnhof zum Event-Gelände?


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Mai 2010)

15 min locker Hoch rollen.

*@ Wurzel :* Ich hab heute mein Cube gepimt.
Derore-Alex Laufräder  voll Fett Alter.

Meine EXite hab ich mit Poploc nachrüsten lassen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Mai 2010)

Kannst du den Bernd am Sonntag mitnehmen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Mai 2010)

Wir sind zu dritt im Auto mit 2 Bikes, 
+Montage Ständer
+Stühle
+Rolle


Wenn ich die Stühle weg lassen kann gehts. Um 9.00 will ich in Betzdorf sein.

Die Räder müßen dann komplett zerlegt werden.


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2010)

Aargh, bei dem gelben Schleim fahre ich kein Rennen. Hoffentlich ist das bis Sonntag weg.


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2010)

Wegen meiner Erkältung werde ich leider doch nicht mitfahren Die Gesundheit geht vor.

Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Mai 2010)

Du hast aber auch oft Pech!

Was hältst du denn davon den rasenden Reporter zu machen? Live-ticker bei MTB-News ...ala Bikesportnews muss es ja nicht sein, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du trotzdem kommst!

Bonne

gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. Mai 2010)

EDIT:

Bin doch am Start morgen! See you there!

Bis morgen Bonne!
Marc


----------



## Manfred (23. Mai 2010)

Super Rennen,

bis auf dem Bonne war ich schneller als alle anderen German A Fahrer
Ziel erreicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Mai 2010)

Team *German*:*A*
*




*


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2010)

Manfred schrieb:


> Super Rennen,
> 
> bis auf dem Bonne war ich schneller als alle anderen German A Fahrer
> Ziel erreicht



Bist doch selber einer! Du warst doch mehr in unserem Zelt als woanders

Außerdem bist du ein cooler Racer, das weißt du ja selber!

Bist immer willkommen mit deiner Familie
Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2010)

DrFuManchu ist nicht in der Ergebnisliste? Was ist passiert? Oder hast du nur zugeschaut? Heiko dnf, was ist hier passiert?

Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2010)

Ich  muss draußen bleiben 



			
				flämischer löwe;7185008

[URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=74983&id=100001012773491" schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]
> [/B]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2010)

*@ Wurzel:*  Was war los heute, kein Bock ??
70 km GA und 20 km Rekom heute


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Mai 2010)

zu Lange geschlafen grillen war gestern Klasse un zu Lang


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> DrFuManchu ist nicht in der Ergebnisliste? Was ist passiert? Oder hast du nur zugeschaut? Heiko dnf, was ist hier passiert?
> 
> Bonne



Heiko ist gestürzt und Ralf hab ich auch vermisst 
Ist aber gefahren!


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> zu Lange geschlafen grillen war gestern Klasse un zu Lang



Weise Entscheidung


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2010)

Ein "Hallo Pierre" wäre gestern auch nett gewesen. Oder sind die anspielungen *Ernst*.
Und wenn warum ??


----------



## Delgado (25. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> DrFuManchu ist nicht in der Ergebnisliste? Was ist passiert? Oder hast du nur zugeschaut? Heiko dnf, was ist hier passiert?
> 
> Bonne



Der Dr. hier beim Start:





Und hier unterwegs: 





Die super Fotos stammen übrigens von hier: http://picasaweb.google.com/d.rippholz/Betzdorf2010#

Vielen Dank Daniela


----------



## ultra2 (25. Mai 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der Dr. hier beim Start:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wurde schon beim Start vom asphaltjunkie links liegen gelassen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Mai 2010)

alias Lempes, Dewit


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2010)

Hi again!

Hier ist mein kurzer Report im News-Bereich von MTB-News.de:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=463943

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2010)

Die Singletrail-Passagen waren klasse





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Mai 2010)

Danke klasse!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2010)

*@ Wurzel *: Da hast du ja klasse Urlaubs Wetter 
Trainierst du fleißig oder hängst du die ganze Zeit vor der Kiste und "daddelst". 

Eintritts Karte für das Pokal Finale kostet 6 Euro.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2010)

Da ruft aber jemand um sein leben. 



Foto: T. Sommer


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Mai 2010)

das habe ich auch schon gesehen Peinlich habe gehofft es sieht keiner
weiß auch nicht was da los war
pokal fahren wir hin oder
training läuft gut


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr schon petejupp`s neusten Bilder gesehen. 

*@Bonne:*


----------



## Chr!s (27. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7186656&postcount=5

German:A


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2010)

Schinerhannes-Preview:

Wetter naja .... Rohloff eben ... das passt!

Wann seit ihr bei mir?


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2010)

*@Bonne:*
Schinderhannes-Preview:

Wetter: wie immer 

Status. Wichtig 

Um 9.30 Uhr ist Start, 1 Std vorher da sein, Zelt aufbauen NR. holen, usw. , 1.30-1.45 Std Anfahrt, 

6.30 Uhr bei dir ??? 
Ich prüf das gleich nochmal.
Hat Wurzel sich bei dir gemeldet ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Mai 2010)

warum ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (28. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Bonne:*
> [...]
> Hat Wurzel sich bei dir gemeldet ???





Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> warum ??????



... um schonmal nach ner Pumpe zu fragen... 

Bis So!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Mai 2010)

lass das nicht den Bonne lesen


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2010)

chr!s schrieb:


> ... Um schonmal nach ner pumpe zu fragen...
> 
> Bis so!


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2010)

Mit Käse-Schinken überbackenes Jägerschnitzel mit Extra Salat und Pommes, das gabs heute für mich beim Gasthof Köppke, hier sollte das *"Große Treffen"* enden. 

*@ Wurzel:* Morgen 10.00 Uhr, dann sind wir zum Quali-Training zuhause.

Foto von: http://www.hobbyfoto-frankj.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2010)

*Morgen ist es soweit: !!!!!*

*Wurzel Glätter VS. Blut Svente*

Schinnderhannes 67 km


----------



## Blut Svente (29. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Morgen ist es soweit: !!!!!*
> 
> *Wurzel Glätter VS. Blut Svente*
> 
> Schinnderhannes 67 km



Svente gegen den Rest der Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Foto von: http://www.hobbyfoto-frankj.de


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Morgen ist es soweit: !!!!!*
> 
> *Wurzel Glätter VS. Blut Svente*
> 
> Schinnderhannes 67 km



Kündige das doch nicht so GROß an


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2010)

*Morgen ist es soweit: !!!!!

Wurzel Glätter VS. Blut Svente

*


----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Morgen ist es soweit: !!!!!
> 
> Wurzel Glätter VS. Blut Svente
> 
> *



Wurzel, Wurzel...


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2010)

*@ Anfänger :* 
Sollen wir Donnerstag ( Feiertag) mal meine Natursteig Runde abfahren.


----------



## Trekki (29. Mai 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Svente gegen den Rest der Welt


Ihr kneift ja alle! Echte Männer fahren die 93km Runde!

-trekki


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2010)

Glaub mir ich würde ja gerne, aber ich will ja auch die CX Challenge fahren und da ist halt die 67 gefragt


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2010)

Schinderhannes Wetter !!!!!


----------



## Trekki (30. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schinderhannes Wetter !!!!!



Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie so lange gebraucht, mein Rad wieder sauber zu bekommen. Am schlimmsten sind die Grashalme. Die haben sich überall verteilt und festgesetzt. Die Kassette muss ich noch abnehmen, um das Zeug aus dem Spider heraus zu bekommen.

Jetzt wo es vorbei ist, was es gut. Die letzten 20km konnte ich wg. den Grashalmen nur auf der Scheibe fahren, das hat ganz schön geschlaucht.

-trekki.


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Mai 2010)

Rohloff rules! No Problems!

Nur meine Beine waren nach 2 Stunden platt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2010)

Ja, das war ja wieder mal Schinderhannes Klasse heute.

Schlamm hoch, Schlamm flach, Schlamm runter. 

ca. 70 km 1700 Hm 3.31 Std,  Rang 5. 
Wenn man von der Anmeldung geht bin ich zur Zeit führender,
der CX Challenge,  Sen1 .

Bonne gewinnt Sen2 und ist auch führender der Challenge.

*Und Wurzel schlägt Blut Svente*


----------



## Trekki (30. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Rohloff rules! No Problems!



Genau dies habe ich mir beim Gras rauspulen auch gedacht. Ich hatte auf den letzten 20km von den 3 Kettenblättern eines zur Verfügung, von den 9 Ritzeln konnte ich 6 nutzen. Wie ist die bei der Rohloff? Wenn da nur eines von Ritzel oder Kettenblatt zu ist, ist die Fahrt zunächst vorbei. Hast Du heute nur Glück gehabt oder kann dies nicht passieren?

-trekki


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2010)

Bei Rohloff kann eigentlich nichts zu gehen, da der Schlamm einfach wegdrückt wird und nach unten fällt.

Meine Magura hinten ist allerdings voll Dreck und Gras -> neue Beläge!!!

Vorne geht noch.

Bonne


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Juni 2010)

Die Beine werden langsam wieder besser war das ein K(r)ampf am Sonntag zum Glück habe ich urlaub aber Rhens wird auch anstrengend
fahre jetzt zur Ag bis gleich Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

falls jemand Kaufinteresse hat immer melden. Preis ist Verhandlungssache







Verkauf mit Rocket Ron Bereifung


----------



## Marius96 (1. Juni 2010)

ich hab interesse..ich biete dir 1400


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Juni 2010)

klasse Fahrrad, aber 1400 find ich zu wenig


----------



## Beach90 (1. Juni 2010)

Leg 3 Kamele drauf ....


----------



## Marius96 (1. Juni 2010)

okay..ich würde 1700 machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Juni 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls jemand Kaufinteresse hat immer melden. Preis ist Verhandlungssache
> 
> ...



ach Max, was machst du denn? Nur noch freeride?

Der Rahmen scheint mir etwas klein für dich ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Juni 2010)

hast du mal geguckt wegen der Bremse???


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls jemand Kaufinteresse hat immer melden. Preis ist Verhandlungssache
> 
> ...




1800 

Aber dann krieg ich den Golf noch dazu!


----------



## Beach90 (2. Juni 2010)

Für die Kohle soll ein Freerider angeschafft werden. Marathons kann ich mit dem Ghost allemal noch fahren


----------



## DrFuManchu (2. Juni 2010)

Altaaa, kann isch  kauf  nur der Kurbel isch mach gute Prais Altaaa


und wenn der Karre zu verkauf Altaaa sagzu mir


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juni 2010)

Ich will die Goldene Marta !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich will die Goldene Marta !!



Weiß Daniela das?


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Weiß Daniela das?


 
jetzt ja


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2010)

So muß ein Feiertag sein:
100 km und  Sonne satt.

Wurzel, war schön heute !!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2010)

@  asphaltjunkie : Rhens ???


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. Juni 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @  asphaltjunkie : Rhens ???



Geht nicht, Mutter hat zur Familienfeier eingeladen. 
Fix Termin SKS - SAUERLAND - MARATHON 109 Km GRAFSCHAFT - 21.08. 2010 und MTB-Cup Rheinland.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juni 2010)

Was ein Wetter. 
Und ich muß Arbeiten.

Dafür spring ich gleich in mein Schwimmbad !!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juni 2010)

@ Wurzel: 
Gut für die Germania. Hab ich gerade bei Kicker.de gesehen.



Bonn erhält die Lizenz nicht - 04.06., 17:40
*Essen stellt Insolvenzantrag*

Große Sorgen bei Rot-Weiss Essen. Der Traditionsklub musste wegen Überschuldung nach eigenen Angaben am Freitag beim Amtsgericht Essen einen Insolvenzantrag stellen. Nach RWE-Angaben ist es angesichts eines Fehlbetrags von zuletzt 2,2 Millionen Euro nicht gelungen, die Bedingungen des DFB für die Regionalliga-Lizenzerteilung zu erfüllen. Der Bonner SC wird in der kommenden Saison definitiv nicht in der Regionalliga zu sehen sein


----------



## DrFuManchu (5. Juni 2010)

Bei Interesse bitte melden





Nur die Laufräder, ohne Reifen, Kass., Scheiben und Schläuche, aber dafür mit allem Zubehör ( UST, Speichenschlüssel, Nippelhalter )


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2010)

Der Wurzel sucht SLR .

Morgen gehts nach Rhens, dort werden wir 5 Liter Wasser brauchen !!!!

@ Wurzel:
Meine Vorbelastung war heute 90 km, hat sich gelohnt, hab jetzt nagelneue Diadora in Schneeweiß .


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juni 2010)

gegen Bayern München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2010)




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juni 2010)

Nach dem Rennen !!!
War ganz schon Warm heute


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juni 2010)

MAD EAST CHALLENGE - DER WAHNSINN IM ERZGEBIRGE



















Bilder sind von M. Rohloff


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Juni 2010)

Was freu ich mich auf Freitag !!!!! 
Dreht mal an der Uhr !!!!

Vieleicht schaff ich es morgen zur AG ?? Ist ja Imhausen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Juni 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


>


Leck mich am A....


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juni 2010)

Wann treffen wir uns Freitag, bzw. wann ist Abfahrt ab Hamm.

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...hrer-aus-20-nationen-auf-dem-snake-trail.html


*Bonne. * Ich bring dir dann auch die Kanister mit, Westen hab ich nur noch eine, der Lidl hat sie ende der Woche aber für 1,59 Euro im Angebot

Was ist das für ein Rohloff Bike, hat ja eine *Xcite ???*


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Juni 2010)

Ein Mitech Carbon. Gibt es was anderes als Excite? 

MArcel Soll 1000 Euro mit bringen.

Abfahrt bei mir gegen 15.00 meinte MArcel


----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2010)

> Was ist das für ein Rohloff Bike???



Was sind das für nette Girls? Sehr (e)xciting


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juni 2010)

*@ Wurzel: *
Startzeit: 
13.30 Uhr Bundesliga Masters I-IV 3. Lauf über 46 Kilometer
13.35 Uhr DM Ärzte und Apotheker über 46 Kilometer
13.40 Uhr Hobby Kurz-Marathon über 46 Kilometer
14.10 Uhr Hobby Kurz-Marathon über 23 Kilometer
14.15 Uhr BIKE SPORT NEWS RETRO CLASSIC über 23 Kilometer​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Juni 2010)

15uhr kann ich beim BONNE sein


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juni 2010)

ich eher erst um 15:30 Uhr - mach um 3 Uhr Feierabend, komm dann aber direkt nach Hamm


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Juni 2010)

also 15uhr30 abfahrt oder was


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Juni 2010)

was ist denn das für ein Kurs?

Starrgabel

Rohloff

Oder Fully?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juni 2010)

Naja, Siegerzeit letztes Jahr 90 min. !!

46km und 950 HM sind auch nicht viel, Trails ?? wohl eher wenig.
http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.com/content.php?folder=331


Hardtail mit *German:A Xcite , Rocket Ron Racing Ralph,*und bei den Temperaturen ein Atmungsaktives* Falke *Unterhemd*.*

Ich melde mich Freitag per Handy, evetuell kann ich schon 15.00 in Hamm sein*.*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Juni 2010)

ja was denn jetzt 15uhr hamm oder Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (10. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch Michael!
Gab es auch en Siegerbussi von den Mädels? 

Kann man die nicht für Pracht buchen


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2010)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht für Pracht buchen
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Was kannst Du denn anlegen?


----------



## sl720sc (10. Juni 2010)

wenn`s hilft würde ich was dazugeben


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Juni 2010)

Wer bringt denn die luftpumpe mit?


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Juni 2010)

Kurz:
Marathon Albstadt= Rennrad Rennen , hatte fast einen 30ger Schnitt, oder bin ich so schnell.

Waren schöne Stunden mit Marcel und Bonne !!!

In der BL bin ich jetzt nah an der Top Ten 





morgen mehr


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juni 2010)

Wanted: Testfahrer gesucht! Guckst du hier: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/news/wanted-testfahrer-gesucht


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juni 2010)

Mein Auto ist so voll das ich keine Luftpumpe mitbringen kann ​


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Juni 2010)

Hauptsache mein rad und ersatz laufräder passen noch rein


----------



## Manfred (20. Juni 2010)

und du läufts?....


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Juni 2010)

@Löwe und Wurzel: Wie siehts denn aus am Sonntag mal durchs Nistertal zu rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Juni 2010)

ja an mir soll es nicht scheitern


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte wir fahren WW Steig, aber OK, gerne.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Juni 2010)

Samsteg WW steig er hat doch für Sonntag gefragt


----------



## Blut Svente (21. Juni 2010)

Uhrzeit wäre egal, aber auf jeden Fall am SONNTAG!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juni 2010)

OK, fahren wir Nistertal.
Mehr die Frage ist die wo wir uns treffen und wo die Tour endet ??

Und wie schnell, da die Samstag Tour von Bad Hönninigen nach Weyerbusch über den WW Steig schon einiges an Körnern kostet.

*Ich denk da besonders an Marcel *


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juni 2010)

Wurzel war Stark gestern !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Juni 2010)

geiles Bild wo hast du das her???


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juni 2010)

Dein Verein !!!
http://www.mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/96.0.html


----------



## Blut Svente (24. Juni 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK, fahren wir Nistertal.
> Mehr die Frage ist die wo wir uns treffen und wo die Tour endet ??
> 
> Und wie schnell, da die Samstag Tour von Bad Hönninigen nach Weyerbusch über den WW Steig schon einiges an Körnern kostet.
> ...



 Treffpunkt ist mir egal. Wie weit ist es denn wenn wir uns bei dir treffen?  Bei der Uhrzeit richte ich mich nach euch. Auf jeden Fall kein Renntempo. Würd mich freuen wenn es klappen würde LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Juni 2010)

Renntempo brauche ich auch nicht Treffen kann Pierre am besten entscheiden bis Sonntag


Pierre Robben


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Juni 2010)

*HOLLAND !!!! *
*Oranies !!!!*

Sonntag 10 Uhr Parkplatz Aldi in Hamm 
Tischi du kommst ja eh mit dem Auto, so sparen wir uns die Fahrt von Dreisel bis zum Nistertal (50min)


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Juni 2010)

Prima! Also 10 Uhr auf dem Aldiparkplatz Wieviel km werden es denn ungefähr?              (0173/5129750) 
Bis Sonntag


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Juni 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Prima! Also 10 Uhr auf dem Aldiparkplatz Wieviel km werden es denn ungefähr? (0173/5129750)
> Bis Sonntag


 
ca. 70 km mit ca. 1000 Hm


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Juni 2010)

Freue mich auf Sonntag, bin mal gespannt was es gleich gibt
Bad Hönnigen bis Weyerbusch über den WW Steig.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Juni 2010)

So, nun heisst es endgültig Abschied nehmen von allen Windeckern 

Wir hatten viele schöne Touren und WP Erlebnisse hier und ich werde vieles davon vermissen und an einiges mit Wehmut zurück denken.

Allen, denen ich nicht mehr persönlich Adieu sagen konnte, hiermit ein ToiToiToi für Eure Zukunft, vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwann einmal irgendwo wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (26. Juni 2010)

Wo solls denn hingehen, Manfred?


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Juni 2010)

war schön mal entspannt durch die Gegend zu rollen. War ne Coole Runde durchs flowige Nistertal. Danke fürs Guiden.   LGS


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2010)

Nistertal ist *immer* schön.
Pracht war auch noch interesant !

Und Deutschland hat gewonnen.







Bei uns gabs noch Waffeln mit Kirsch und Sahne


----------



## Trekki (27. Juni 2010)

Ja, Nistertal lohnt sich. Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen. Ich war sogar noch vor dem Schlusspfiff vom D-Spiel wieder zu hause. Die 134km und ca. 2600hm merke ich in den Beinen. Ich glaube, auf der Rückfahrt habe ich kein Tal ausgelassen.
Fotos folgen.
-trekki


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2010)




----------



## Postmann (28. Juni 2010)

Mist, bin gestern auf dem Brückentrail zwischen Dattenfeld und Dreisel nach der 1. Brücke den Abhang runter gestürzt. Hab mich etliche male rückwärts überschlagen und dachte ich würde mir wer weiß was brechen!!

Doch ich hatte echt Glück, Rad ist ok und ich mehr oder weniger auch. Kann den rechten Arm nicht beugen hab einen dicken Finger an der linken Hand, ein blaues Auge und 15 - 20 blaue Flecke über den ganzen Körper verteilt.

Jetzt gleich geh ich erst zum Arzt.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juni 2010)

Postmann schrieb:


> Mist, bin gestern auf dem Brückentrail zwischen Dattenfeld und Dreisel nach der 1. Brücke den Abhang runter gestürzt. Hab mich etliche male rückwärts überschlagen und dachte ich würde mir wer weiß was brechen!!
> 
> Doch ich hatte echt Glück, Rad ist ok und ich mehr oder weniger auch. Kann den rechten Arm nicht beugen hab einen dicken Finger an der linken Hand, ein blaues Auge und 15 - 20 blaue Flecke über den ganzen Körper verteilt.
> 
> ...



Mensch Micha! Gute Besserung. 

Das nächste Mal bitte genau lesen:


----------



## Postmann (28. Juni 2010)

Naja, aber wir alle sind da ja schon öfter lang gefahren, oder?

War gerade beim Arzt, zum Glück alles nur Prellungen und Hämathome, insgesamt 17 Stück und nichts gebrochen, hatte echt Glück!! Habe nur eine Prellung des Gelenk des linken Ringfingers was wohl bis zu 2 Monate dauert.

Mein Bike hat nur eine Beule am Oberrohr abbekommen sonst nichts.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (29. Juni 2010)

Hey ho,

hab heute was neues entdeckt.
Kennt wer diesen weg?






[/URL][/IMG]

Wer hat ihn angelegt? Serpentinen Singletrail mit ca 20 Spitzkehren. Nagelneu und mit viel Aufwand in den Wald getrieben. Der hat noch keinen Regenschauer gesehen. Ist das schon der neue Natursteig?


----------



## Marius96 (29. Juni 2010)

ich hab ihn NICHT angelegt
aber war irgentwie schon cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht aber teilweise zu eng, dafür schön Steil 
Der Anfang läßt sich klasse fahren, die untersten Meter sind wie Heubach


----------



## Beach90 (4. Juli 2010)

"Lern mal Fahrrad fahren"... heute waren wieder nur Bundestrainer aufm Fahrrad unterwegs 
Ist doch immer wieder lustig wenn man vom Godfather of Radtouristik mal die Meinung gesagt bekommt... Grr!


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2010)

Bericht vom Sonntag in Pracht:
*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472469*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Chr!s (13. Juli 2010)

Hey Wurzel gib Gas am Samstag und erzähl mal wie's war. 
Hoffentlich wird's nicht so heiß wie in Pracht. Großes Leid spiegelt dies Antlitz:




Aber wenigstens durchgefahren! (Foto: Thomas Sommer http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected])


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. Juli 2010)

Kennt etwa jemand diesen Mann ????


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juli 2010)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Kennt etwa jemand diesen Mann ????



Wenn ich ja sage, gewinne ich dann was?


----------



## Delgado (15. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ja sage, gewinne ich dann was?



Ja, ein candle light diner mit ihm 

Du zahlst!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Juli 2010)

Mach das Bild weg. Sonst überlege ich mir, ob ich dich Erwürge.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juli 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Mach das Bild weg. Sonst überlege ich mir, ob ich dich Erwürge.



ich wars nicht, ich wars nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (15. Juli 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Mach das Bild weg. Sonst überlege ich mir, ob ich dich Erwürge.


 
Warum???

Ich find die beiden Bilder klasse.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juli 2010)

Ich *finde* Klasse das du Rennen fährst. !!!!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. Juli 2010)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Warum???
> 
> Ich find die beiden Bilder klasse.



Das Bild links finde ich so Häslich, dann habe ich nur  noch Ultra2 Gesehen. Ich habe Übersehen das du die Bilder reingestellt hast.


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juli 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Das Bild links finde ich so Häslich, dann habe ich nur  noch Ultra2 Gesehen. Ich habe Übersehen das du die Bilder reingestellt hast.



Ach... jetzt wo du weißt daß das Bild nicht von mir ist, findest du schön?

Na warte, ich packe gleich mal eine Gabel ein.


----------



## wotan1999 (20. Juli 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> hab heute was neues entdeckt.
> Kennt wer diesen weg?
> ...



Hi,

da in der Gegend wird der Natursteig Sieg herführen, kann sein das dies schon ein Teilstück ist.

Gruß

Pick


----------



## DrFuManchu (25. Juli 2010)

Heute waren wir zu dritt in Windeck unterwegs und haben natürlich auch den downhill in der Leusheid mitgenommen, schließlich will man seinen Gästen ja was bieten

Unten angekommen wurden wir auch gleich von einem was auch immer in Empfang genommen, der mal gleich mit Anzeige und Polizei rumgedroht hat.

Wir waren selbstverständlich stark beeindruckt und hörten uns dann noch mit an, daß er in der letzten Woche 19 biker angezeigt hätte....bla bla bla.....


Da wir ihm versichern konnten, daß wir unwissend sind und bestimmt nie nie nieeeeee wieder da runter fahren hat er dann mal ein Auge zugedrückt


Was habt ihr denn für komische Freunde da bei euch in der Gegend?

Sonst wars ne schöne tour, auch wenn heute Wandertag war.
Gab aber keine Probleme.
Wer freundlich zu den Wanderern ist hinterläßt zumindest keinen rüpelhaften Eindruck und der Ärger über die "Mountainbiker" ist, wenn überhaupt, nicht von langer Dauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2010)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> Heute waren wir zu dritt in Windeck unterwegs und haben natürlich auch den downhill in der Leusheid mitgenommen, schließlich will man seinen Gästen ja was bieten
> 
> Unten angekommen wurden wir auch gleich von einem was auch immer in Empfang genommen, der mal gleich mit Anzeige und Polizei rumgedroht hat.
> 
> ...



Was meinste warum das hier so ruhig geworden ist?

Alle verhaftet ....


----------



## Beach90 (29. Juli 2010)

...wir verscharren die erwischten alle unter den Kickern damit die nur noch größer werden


----------



## Beach90 (29. Juli 2010)

Falls wer noch die Zahl der Wettkampfteilnahmen dieses Jahr in die höhe treiben möchte hier eine gute Gelegenheit dazu.
http://www.radfahren/rules


----------



## Delgado (30. Juli 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Falls wer noch die Zahl der Wettkampfteilnahmen dieses Jahr in die höhe treiben möchte hier eine gute Gelegenheit dazu.
> http://www.radfahren/rules



Registrierung beendet
Die Anmeldung für die Sportarten und Kulturevents der VIII. Gay Games ist leider beendet.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Juli 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Registrierung beendet
> Die Anmeldung für die Sportarten und Kulturevents der VIII. Gay Games ist leider beendet.



Wie, konntest du dich nicht mehr Anmelden.


----------



## Beach90 (30. Juli 2010)

Neben dem Europameistertitel würde ja eine GayGames Goldmedallie besonders gut stehen   ... is ja auch nur ne Breitensportveranstaltung


----------



## Delgado (30. Juli 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Neben dem Europameistertitel würde ja eine GayGames Goldmedallie besonders gut stehen   ... is ja auch nur ne Breitensportveranstaltung




Hab nicht die richtigen Klamotten dafür ... aber Pierre ...


----------



## Manfred (1. August 2010)

sind hier einige verstorben, wird richtig langweilig


----------



## Blut Svente (14. August 2010)

@wurzel alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. August 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @wurzel alles Gute zum Geburtstag


 Wir fahren in einen anderen Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (14. August 2010)

in welchem?


----------



## Postmann (14. August 2010)

Marcel!

Happy Birthday! Alles Gute, feier schön!


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. August 2010)

wenn es einer wissen müßte, dann ja wohl Du...


----------



## Postmann (14. August 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> wenn es einer wissen müßte, dann ja wohl Du...



Ok, verstanden, ich dachte ein Bike Forum  ;-)


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. August 2010)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden, ich dachte ein Bike Forum ;-)


----------



## Postmann (17. August 2010)

Ja sowas, der Max in der Zeitung.. ;-)


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. September 2010)

http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/artikel/1281431667583.shtml

http://www.siegtal.com/index.php?id=56


----------



## ultra2 (2. September 2010)

Ließt sich spannend.


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. September 2010)

Was ist denn hier los? Ich musste auf Seite zwei gehen, um euch zu finden! Ich wollte mich nur mal wieder abmelden. Ich ziehe am Wochenende nach Koblenz. Aber ich denke, bei dem ein oder anderen Rennen werde ich euch mit Sicherheit wiedersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2010)

Hab ich schon irgendwo gelesen. Klasse Umgebung 
DER UMGANG war was schlecht hier.
Max zieht weg,  Marcel hat einen neuen Job, Manfred ist weg, Bonne beginnt einen neuen Lebensabschnitt, ........ TEAM III kommt nicht zum treffen...


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. September 2010)

Was? Ich kriege ja gar nichts mehr mit.
Wo zieht Max denn hin?
Was hat Marcel für einen Job?
Und was macht Bonne denn nun?
Manfred ist in Köln, das habe ich als kurzzeitige Kölnerin mitbekommen  
Und Team III hat sich doch schon immer gedrückt, oder?


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2010)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Und Team III hat sich doch schon immer gedrückt, oder?


 


Ich hab sie trotzdem lieb.

der Rest soll selber schreiben

Ansonsten: Im Buch der Gesichter.


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. September 2010)

Im Buch der Gesichter?


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2010)

Das bessere WKW


----------



## Tazz (15. September 2010)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Und Team III hat sich doch schon immer gedrückt, oder?






        Was muß ich da Lesen ??


 Tze tze tze  



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. September 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich hab sie trotzdem lieb.
> .



Wir Dich auch


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was muß ich da Lesen ??​



Naja, in Köln habe ich mich ja immer gedrückt, gell?


----------



## Tazz (15. September 2010)

ich selbst hätte es kaum besser Ausdrücken können ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2010)

@ Manfred Kaus, alles Gute !!!


----------



## Delgado (18. September 2010)

Der hat doch heute noch nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2010)

OK vertauscht, dann dir alles Gute


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2010)




----------



## Tazz (19. September 2010)

Ups , da hab ich doch was Vergessen 





*Alles liebe*
*nachträglich*
*zum *
* Geburtstag*
* 

*

* lieber Michael @Delgado


*



​
und weil es so schön ist .....






*
Alles liebe *
* zum *
* Geburtstag *
* 

*
* lieber [email protected] Flämischer Löwe*






​

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (19. September 2010)

...


----------



## ultra2 (19. September 2010)

Da hänge ich mal dran

Alles Gute
 euch beiden!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. September 2010)

Lieber Pierre,

herzlichen Glückwunsch 

.... aber wann war denn jetzt der Manfred dran?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. September 2010)

Danke an alle, für die Glückwünsche, die heute bei mir waren, und an die, die mit mir heute eine schöne Windeck Trails B-Day Runde gefahren sind.

Delgado: Morgen !


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2010)

Hallo Pierre,

na dann von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Habe extra für Dich heute meine CC Gallery mit dem Bericht der Mädels bei der WM in Kanada upgedated.

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## WwBiker58 (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

am kommenden Sonntag werden ab Obererbach geführte MTB Touren

angeboten.

Alle weiteren Infos auf www.ww-radsportfreunde.de



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Geführte MTB Touren durch den Westerwald *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*und das Siegtal. *[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ca. 27 km Johannistal und Fluterschen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ca. 41km Siegtal und Beulskopf[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ca. 63 km durchs Siegtal und die Leuscheid [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Start und Ziel in Obererbach*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*am Cafe Hähnershof*[/FONT]​ 

*Schöne Grüße*
*Jürgen*
​


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. September 2010)

*Nur dafür das es nicht ganz weg ist !!*

Es gibt noch Windeck, in der Ohmbach gibts jetzt eine "Rutsche" und einen neuen Einstieg wer auch immer den gezimmert hat.

Und nach der Saison möglichkeiten mit uns zufahren.

See you !!


----------



## WwBiker58 (29. September 2010)

Hallo Pierre,

wo sind den Rutsche und Einstieg.

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2010)

Auf Höhe Ohmbach Ort, Rutsche kurz vorm Eingang O-Bach Trail Trail.


----------



## WwBiker58 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Pierre,

ich glaube die kenne ich, gegenüber Ohmbach in den Wald und dann rechts runter. Die kommt unten auf der " alten Poststrasse " wie wir die nennen raus.
Ist das so?
SG
Jürgen


----------



## Alexson1985 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hey, 

vielleicht wäre es besser solchen Sachen nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten....Denke da nur gerade an die Wegeerneuerungen im 7GB, welche mit einer inflationären Flut an Trailsperrungen einher geht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WwBiker58 (2. Oktober 2010)

OK, hätte auch selbst drauf kommen können!

SG
Jürgen


----------



## DrFuManchu (2. Oktober 2010)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> vielleicht wäre es besser solchen Sachen nichtin einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten....Denke da nur gerade an die Wegeerneuerungen im 7GB, welche mit einer inflationären Flut an Trailsperrungen einher geht.



Danke, da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung
Wir haben auch so schon genug Probleme hier.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Wege sind bei uns nicht das Problem. 
Man muß sich nur an ein paar Regeln halten, was mir ein Dorn im Auge ist, ist das überall Sprunge und weitere Elemete bebaut werden, das gibt nämlich den Ärger mit Forst-Wald und Bürgervereinen.
Ansonste ist bei uns alles OK, wir sind ja nicht das 7Gebierge, wir haben ja nichtmal ein Viertel der Massen im Wald.


----------



## WwBiker58 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Pierre,

aber die Rutsche geht auch mitten durch den Wald, da ist und war so viel ich weiß kein Weg oder Pfad.
Oder die neue "Rutsche" am Heilbrunnen, die geht auch mitten durch den Wald.
So etwas geht nicht und wird uns irgendwann dieselben Probleme bereiten wie im Siebengebirge!
Wenn ich dort mal jemanden antreffe werde ich sie darauf hinweisen!
SG
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Oktober 2010)

Nicht am Heilbrunnen, die Rutsche ist anderswo. Aber Egal.
Soll jeder fahren was er für OK hält.


----------



## Alexson1985 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme auch nur darauf weil ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit von einem Waldpolizisten am O-Trail angehalten wurde, der mir als Grund für derartige Kontrollen die hohe Frequentierung der Trails genannt hat. Ist nun mal schade, das einer der besten Trails hier in der Gegend fast nicht mehr fahrbar ist.

Beste Grüße

PS: Warum schreibt eig. niemand mehr von euch hier rein? Habt ihr das biken an den Nagen gehängt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bike ist seit 3 Wochen eingeschickt und in etwa genauso lange ist mein neuer Wohnsitz in Thüringen. Was gibts denn dann auch groß zu schreiben? 

Aber was die Rutsche ist würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Aber mal ne andere Frage: 
Wer ist hier mit dabei?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Oktober 2010)

He Max, bin eben erst aufgestanden hab diese Nacht die Straßen WM geguckt. Wird heut nix mehr mit der Gabel Sorry, hab sie aber ab Montag zuhause. Mal sehen wie wir das machen.
Die Rutsche sind wir an meinem B-Day gefahren !!

Wir Biken genauso wie immer, vieleicht sogar mehr, dafür schreiben wir weniger.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen geht die Punktejagt wieder los  auf gehts und wünsche euch viel spaß dabei


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. November 2010)

es sind tatsächlich schon einheiten eingetragen


----------



## Delgado (1. November 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Morgen geht die Punktejagt wieder los  auf gehts und wünsche euch viel spaß dabei



Wünsche ich Dir/Euch auch


----------



## Beach90 (2. November 2010)

Wenn euch diese nette Dame im Wald begegnet, dann ist kein Trail in Windeck mehr geheim!  Also Augen auf


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. November 2010)

und sonst ...


----------



## Shughart (27. November 2010)

apropo trails...hat zufällig einer den artikel in der rhein-sieg rundschau von vergangener woche gelesen, in dem wieder mal die mountainbiker als Naturzerstörer dargestellt wurden. in diesem fall ging es wohl um stromberg downhill.

weiß jmd von euch was da jetzt genauer passiert? 

im artikel stand auch was von einem möglichen alternativ gebiet in dem man eine neue strecke anlegen könnte...


----------



## Alexson1985 (27. November 2010)

Hab ihn nicht gelesen, aber könntest du die Quelle einstellen oder ggf. einscannen?


----------



## Shughart (28. November 2010)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Hab ihn nicht gelesen, aber könntest du die Quelle einstellen oder ggf. einscannen?



werde den artikel heut abend mal bei gelegenheit einscannen und posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shughart (29. November 2010)

sooo da hab ich den artikel aus der Rhein-Sieg Rundschau...


----------



## DrFuManchu (29. November 2010)

Klar ist mal, dass hier nicht übertrieben wird, mit dem Verkehr auf dem DH in der Leuscheid.
Selbstgebaute Rampen und Anlieger sind immer ein Dorn im Auge des Natürschützer, besonders in ausgewiesenen Naturschutzgebieten.

Ich bin dort auch gerne runter, mit dem Hardtail, aber nach der letzten Begegnung mit dem Förster war mir klar, dass es nicht viel Sinn macht die Strecke weiter zu nutzen, wenn dort schon verstärkt auf MTB ler etc ein Auge geworfen wird.

Schade um den Downhill, gibt aber noch andere schöne Strecken

Mir gefällt der Bericht, weil hier nicht alle MTBler gleich an den Pranger gestellt werden, sondern nach einer Alternative gesucht wird, bevor alle an den Pranger gestellt werden sollen.



Die geilen Strecken sind auch nur solange geil, bis jeder sie kennt und dort alle fahren, dann wird es dort garantiert irgendwann Probleme geben.

Vielleicht einfach mal nen guten trail nutzen und nicht gleich als Tourentip posten


----------



## Alexson1985 (29. November 2010)

Soso, den Artikel finde ich auch nicht sooo schlecht. Jedoch die Suche nach Alternativen wird sich m.M.n. doch sehr schwierig gestalten....man muss ja auch erst mal etwas geeignetes finden und die Nutzungsmöglichkeiten mit dem Besitzer/ Pächter abstimmen.



> Die geilen Strecken sind auch nur solange geil, bis jeder sie kennt und dort alle fahren, dann wird es dort garantiert irgendwann Probleme geben.
> 
> Vielleicht einfach mal nen guten trail nutzen und nicht gleich als Tourentip posten


Absolut d´accord! Durch das ständige und absolut unsinnige Posten in allen möglichen Foren, am besten noch mit GPS-Track, werden immer mehr -und vor allem fremde Biker- auf lokale Strecken aufmerksam und wollen diese auch gerne mal Probefahren.
Und jetzt wage ich mich mal etwas weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte einfach mal, dass es für viele "nicht-locals" von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist ob der Trail noch für längere Zeit bestehen bleibt. Ich rede jetzt nicht von absoluter Rücksichtslosigkeit, sondern u.a. von der Tatsache, dass ich schon einige Leute -speziell am Stromberg-DH- getroffen habe, die extra deswegen mit dem Auto angereist sind (nicht von München, aber schon etwas weiter weg) um das "Ding" 5,6,7 mal mit mehreren Personen hintereinander runter zu schreddern! 

Ich denke, dass das Problem dann darin besteht, das durch die Verbreitung solcher ehemaligen Geheimtips der "Massentourismus" und die damit verbundene starke Frequentierung dazu führt, das Forstamt  / Besitzer/ Pächter erst auf das "Problem" aufmerksam gemacht werden. 

Ich meine, ich bin der letzte, der da nicht runterfahren würde (jetzt dann eher nicht mehr, da die Waldpolizei doch des öfteren patrouilliert) aber wenn man solche Geheimtips in petto hat, sollte man sich vorsehen und diese nicht in Internetforen publizieren. Und wer jetzt noch daran glaubt, dass Förster kein Internet haben und hier nicht mitlesen, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

In diesem Sinne genießt die Trails und haltet sie im Rahmen geheim

Beste Grüße


PS: Habe mich letztens mal mit einem der Sheriffs unterhalten und er meinte, dass unter anderem die starken Vollbremsungen, die bei manchen Bike-Artisten zum in-die-kurve-fahren zum guten Ton gehört, einen starken Anteil daran haben, dass mittlerweile so immens kontrolliert wird.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2010)

http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/fotolines/1292256367992/rahmen.shtml?8


----------



## Dreckfräse (17. Dezember 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/fotolines/1292256367992/rahmen.shtml?8


 Bild 12


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2010)

Warum ist mein bild jetzt auf einmal Nr.12 eben was noch Nr.8.

OK 
Natürlich soll der Link dahin führen.

Hier der neue Link

http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/fotolines/1292256367992/rahmen.shtml?12


----------



## Aphex93 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey zusammen,
bin eben auf die trailsache gestoßen. fahre häufig hier und unter anderem auch in stromberg, hab aber bis jetzt noch niemanden angetroffen, der mich darauf hingewiesen hat bestimmte trails nicht mehr zu nutzen.

gibt es denn ausdrückliche bzw. offizielle nutzungsverbote was das angeht? 

lg
Paolo


----------



## Alexson1985 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

unten -am Ende des Trails auf Sieghöhe- steht ein Schild, dass das Fahren auußerhalb von Forstwegen verbietet.

Grüße

PS: Bin ab Montag wieder in Eitorf. Hätte jemand Lust eine schöne Trailtour durch Eitorf, Windeck zu machen?


----------



## Shughart (20. Dezember 2010)

nach dem weihnachtsstress hab ich zwischen den tagen frei...wenn es die schnee bedingungen dann zulassen wären kgbkamikaze, papst und ich sicher dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (21. Dezember 2010)

..und der Rest um Team auch 

Hab aber nur den Freerider hier...wobei das bei dem Schnee auch Wurst wie Käse ist


----------



## Alexson1985 (21. Dezember 2010)

Sauber, dann können wir das ja schonmal festhalten. Ich hoffe doch mal, dass der Schnee bis dahin weg ist, damit die "einschlägigen" Trails wieder befahrbar sind 



> Hab aber nur den Freerider hier...wobei das bei dem Schnee auch Wurst wie Käse ist



An eine Tour wo man das Ding braucht, hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2010)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> An eine Tour wo man das Ding braucht, hab ich auch gedacht



Hey Alex, halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden. Da wär ich vielleicht dabei!

Cheers
Claus.


----------



## Alexson1985 (21. Dezember 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hey Alex, halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden. Da wär ich vielleicht dabei!
> 
> Cheers
> Claus.



Aber gerne 

Habs heute mal versucht.....aber an normales fahren war nicht zu denken!
Hoffe aber dennoch dass der Schnee bald was nachlässt. Wenn du Lust/ Zeit hast und das Wetter es zulässt, können wir auch gerne noch vor den Tagen ne Runde drehen.


----------



## DrFuManchu (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es wieder unter Null ist bin ich gerne dabei.

Der Schnee wird uns wohl noch ne Weile erhalten bleiben, aber fahrbar soll es bitte sein.

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres schon genug in den Wald geflucht weil es nicht möglich war halbwegs anständig zu fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2010)

*Frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499980


----------



## Tinchen12 (3. Januar 2011)

Hey!
Warum ist denn das Team III Bild nicht in der Wertung?
Das wäre mein Favorit gewesen...


----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch schon mal den *genauen* Verlauf des "Natursteig Sieg" gesehen?

Was ich auf der ksta-website erblickt habe, treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen-  fast alle flowigen Trails werden jetzt wohl spätestens ab Ostern von Wanderern überflutet werden- zumindest an den Wochenenden geht da biketechnisch nix mehr....


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2011)

Abwarten.

Ich bin z.B. gefragt worden da mit zu suchen. Hab ich auch.
Ja viele Trails sind da mit eingebunden, aber so war es auch damals beim Rheinsteig oder auch beim Westerwaldsteig. Die haben aber auch Wege gebaut die es nicht gab die wir jetzt oder demnächst fahren.

Ärger ? Kommt darauf an wie *wir* uns verhalten. Wir sind die stärkeren(Schneller). Ich mach es so das ich die Wanderer vorbei lasse und dann weiter fahre.
Ärger ? Noch nie. Gegenteil, eher wird sich unterhalten.

Das problem was du hast kann ich verstehen, aber es werden nicht verhältnisse wie im 7Gebirge, ich fahre mache Trails schon seit 15 Jahren. Entgegen kommende Wanderer sind in der Zeit fast an einer Hand abzuzählen. wenn die Events machen wird das angemeldet, kann man sich also dran halten.


Kurz, kein stress, alles wird gut.

P.S. Beim Westerwaldsteig, der wirklich was kann und stark besucht ist, gabs auch noch keine Probleme mit MTB ler, ganz im gegenteil


----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2011)

Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr,
wäre schön, wenns so wäre.

Ich bin mit einem Kumpel am 10.10 einen Teil des Natursteig Sieg gefahren und es kamen mir auf dem Trail oberhalb von Lützgenauel 50-60 Wanderer entgegen, da habe ich gedacht, na klasse, wenn das die Zukunft wird...

Vielleicht schläft der Steig ja auch ein, spätestens wenn der Wander-Hype vorbei ist, ich fahre jetzt auch schon 20 Jahre MTB,  wenn Wanderer/Fussgänger in Sichtweite kommen immer im absoluten Schrittempo, aber das ist es eben nicht, was ich im Gelände andauernd will. 
Bisher war die Gegend hier sehr ruhig, man könnte jetzt fast meinen, die Streckenführung ist geradezu darauf ausgelegt, Konflikte zu provozieren...


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2011)

rocsam schrieb:


> Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr,
> wäre schön, wenns so wäre.
> 
> Ich bin mit einem Kumpel am 10.10 einen Teil des Natursteig Sieg gefahren und es kamen mir auf dem Trail oberhalb von Lützgenauel 50-60 Wanderer entgegen, da habe ich gedacht, na klasse, wenn das die Zukunft wird...
> ...


 Ein Steig kann ja nur entstehen wenn eine gewisse menge an Trails dabei ist.
Klar finde ich das auch nicht SUPER Klasse. Aber wir sollten uns da schon anpassen, die Wanderer natürlich auch.
Im Prinzip sag ich ja auch " Das ist mein Trail". Ich bin länger hier als ihr.
Konflikte ?? Ja natürlich schwer, die Bahn wir voller, die Autobahnen werden voller, alles.....
Jeder soll sein Hobby haben, die Welt wird nicht größer.
Wenn du auch wie ich schon lange fährst kennst du das ja.

Natursteig Sieg. 50-60 Wanderer, wahnsinn. Aber absolut selten. Eröffnung von einem Abschnitt ?? 
Ich kann (will) mir nicht vorstellen das das auf dauer ist.

Wo kommst du denn her.


----------



## DrFuManchu (21. Januar 2011)

Ja, ja der Steig.....wie soll es nur weitergehen


Wo wir schon bei Steig sind.....wasn los in Windeck, nur noch konspirative Treffen,oder was?!

Wo schreibt ihr denn jetzt all die schönen Geschichten aus dem Märchenwald?

Viel wichtige aber, wasn mit biken? Bock am WE ne Runde zu machen


----------



## razon (29. Januar 2011)

nabend!
komme ebenfalls aus der nähe und bin auf der Suche nach ein paar guten downhillstrecken in der umgebung von herchen/leuscheid.
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Empfehlungen freuen...


----------



## rocsam (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
war heute joggen und musste feststellen, dass der Eingang des Trails oberhalb von Lützgenauel  auf einer Länge von 200m zur Waldautobahn breitgewalzt wurde.  Den Fällzeichen an den Bäumen nach zu urteilen wird dieses in den nächsten Wochen weiter fortschreiten- alles, damit die Andrack-Geschwader auf dem Natursteig Sieg freie Bahn haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (5. Februar 2011)

rocsam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war heute joggen und musste feststellen, dass der Eingang des Trails oberhalb von Lützgenauel  auf einer Länge von 200m zur Waldautobahn breitgewalzt wurde.  Den Fällzeichen an den Bäumen nach zu urteilen wird dieses in den nächsten Wochen weiter fortschreiten- alles, damit die Andrack-Geschwader auf dem Natursteig Sieg freie Bahn haben!



Hey,

welche Abfahrt meinst du denn? Bin heute mit dem Bike dran vorbei gefahren und irgendwie ist jede Öffnung auf der linken Seite plattgewalzt.

Grüße


----------



## rocsam (5. Februar 2011)

- ja, leider- die sind mitm Abholzen erst fertig wenn kein Baum mehr steht...
ich meine die Abfahrt oberhalb von Lützgenauel, die am Abzweig von Merten nach Lützgenauel unterhalb des Holzkreuzes endet- ist Teil vom Natursteig Sieg und entsprechend gekennzeichnet- im Hatzfeld -Tal waren die Vollernter auch wieder unterwegs...
wars nicht noch zu matschig im Wald??


----------



## Alexson1985 (5. Februar 2011)

Joooar, ein paar Abfahrten hätt ich mir sparen können, war wirklich reine Sauerei 

War dann mal auf der Stachelhardt.... da hab ich doch tatsächlich schon die ersten Fat Albert Spuren gesehen 

Grüße

PS: Wenn du Lust hast, können wir gerne mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## Waldbub (7. April 2011)

Hallo,ich wollte mal nachhören ob es eine Gruppe in Windeck gibt die regelmäßig am We fährt?Gruß Torsten


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. April 2011)

Na klar hier läuft viel.
Meist Trainieren wir in der Woche da wir ja meist am WE auf Rennen unterwegs sind.

Dienstags und Donnerstags fährt der Bonnekessel immer mit seiner Schulklasse Touren Rund um Hamm, treffen um 16.00 Uhr.
Ich und Marcel treffen uns je nach seiner Schicht für Rund in Windeck.

An den Rennfreien WE´s nach Absprache.

Trails und schöne Touren haben wir ja ohne Ende !!!


----------



## rocsam (16. April 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem der alte Treff wohl eingeschlafen ist, starte ich mit Markus aus der bike-box einen neuen Versuch, in Eitorf einen regelmässigen MTB-Treff ins Leben zu rufen:

Samstag, den 07.Mai um 14.00h auf der Kelterser Brücke.

Mal sehen, wieviele Interesse haben....

Gruss


----------



## blacky.beast (10. Mai 2011)

so, ich greif das ganze dann nochmal auf, wobei eigentlich'n neuer fred eröffnet werden könnte. nur, warum nicht auf schon bestehende infos zurück greifen.
also, es geht um *den* trail in stromberg. ich hab ja seit anfang des jahres'nen bikeshop in bitze (bikebox-eitorf.de) und (er)fahre die gegend bereits seit mehr als 15 jahren. bis dato ist alles irgendwie unter der hand gelaufen, doch die zahl der biker steigt stetig und mit ihr auch die chance, kommunal davon zu profitieren.
mit dem sieg-steig ist seitens der kommunal-politik schon mal endlich ein anfang gemacht, die region (auch) für biker interessanter zu gestalten. ich bin der festen überzeugung, dass man mittelfristig auch dafür sorgen kann, einen/den (flow)trail in stromberg offiziell zu gestalten. denn: die zulassung des flowtrails im hunsrück-stromberg -übrigens ebenfalls in einem naturschutzgebiet gelegen, ist das beste beispiel dafür.
auf grund meiner (haupt)beruflichen tätigkeit habe ich beste kontakte zur kommunalen politik und den medien. und zu zeiten knapper kassen kann ein konsequentes ablehnen von ideen, die zweifelsohne über die attraktivitätssteigerung der region zu mehreinnahmen führen, niemand mehr gelten lassen.
es muss also ein dialog her, substantielle argumentationen und konzepte. das ist mein ziel und dabei wäre jegliche hilfe sehr wünschenswert, denn schließlich profitieren wir alle davon.
ich werde in kürze zu der geschichte'nen separaten fred eröffnen und euch über den stand der dinge informieren.
insofern: *ride on...*
der mackuss.


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Mai 2011)

Begrüßenswerte Initiative !



blacky.beast schrieb:


> .. dabei wäre jegliche hilfe sehr wünschenswert....



Konkret?

Als Vorlektüre eines nicht immer sehr einfachen Weges bis zum Flowtrail kann dieser Thread empfohlen werden. Manchmal sogar ein dorniger Weg, aber einer, der sich lohnt - die Einweihung ist kommenden Samstag (14. Mai), Gäste herzlich willkommen! Weitergehende Infos auch hier.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Mai 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> so, ich greif das ganze dann nochmal auf, wobei eigentlich'n neuer fred eröffnet werden könnte. nur, warum nicht auf schon bestehende infos zurück greifen.
> also, es geht um *den* trail in stromberg. ich hab ja seit anfang des jahres'nen bikeshop in bitze (bikebox-eitorf.de) und (er)fahre die gegend bereits seit mehr als 15 jahren. bis dato ist alles irgendwie unter der hand gelaufen, doch die zahl der biker steigt stetig und mit ihr auch die chance, kommunal davon zu profitieren.
> mit dem sieg-steig ist seitens der kommunal-politik schon mal endlich ein anfang gemacht, die region (auch) für biker interessanter zu gestalten. ich bin der festen überzeugung, dass man mittelfristig auch dafür sorgen kann, einen/den (flow)trail in stromberg offiziell zu gestalten. denn: die zulassung des flowtrails im hunsrück-stromberg -übrigens ebenfalls in einem naturschutzgebiet gelegen, ist das beste beispiel dafür.
> auf grund meiner (haupt)beruflichen tätigkeit habe ich beste kontakte zur kommunalen politik und den medien. und zu zeiten knapper kassen kann ein konsequentes ablehnen von ideen, die zweifelsohne über die attraktivitätssteigerung der region zu mehreinnahmen führen, niemand mehr gelten lassen.
> ...



Hallo, im Bezug auf DEN Trail und das Gebiet rundherum gab es meinerseits bereits Anläufe bei der örtlichen Verwaltung vor etwa 3-4 Jahren. Fakt ist, es handelt sich um Landschaftsschutzgebiet, und (O-Ton Amt) "hier dürfen nicht einmal Hinweisschilder aufgehängt werden". So gesehen stehe ich deiner Initiative eher pessimistisch gegenüber. Aber ich wünsche trotzdem (auch aus Eigennutz) Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacky.beast (10. Mai 2011)

nun ja,
in bezug auf den flowtrail-stromberg wäre es natürlich hilfreich, etwaige korrespondenzen mit den zuständigen behörden einsehen zu können bzw. zu bekommen. das würde die argumentationsbasis bei den hiesigen kommunalen politik-ebenen erleichtern.
des weiteren ist es quasi unabdingbar, eine initiative oder gar einen verein zu gründen, über den man -ebenfalls rechtlich abgesichert, das projekt lokal kommuniziert und abwickelt. man könnte spenden sammeln, sponsoren akquirieren, etc.
ich als bike-händler sehe mich dabei natürlich als erstes in der pflicht und ja, natürlich steckt in gewisser form auch ein kommerzielles interesse dahinter. nur, ich will weder jemanden abzocken noch den leuten meine bikes aufschwatzen.
das mal grob zum thema "jegliche art von hilfe" 
jruuß,
der mackuss


----------



## Xexano (14. Mai 2011)

Da wünsche ich erstmal auf jeden Fall einen langen Atem und viel Glück! 

Versuch doch mal evntl. Kontakt zu Helmut Esser von der DIMB aufzunehmen, um mehr zu erfahren!? Laut dem Zeitungsartikel von vorheriger Seite soll er ja mit dem Forstamt gesprochen und einen möglichen Kompromiss(bereitschaft) herausgehandelt zu haben. 

Ist aber schon a Sauerei, dass sie sich über nichts aufregen. Da wird die Totschlagkeule "Naturschutz" verwendet, aber gleichzeitig wird gerodet und "aufgeforstet" ohne Ende.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Mai 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> nun ja,
> in bezug auf den flowtrail-stromberg wäre es natürlich hilfreich, etwaige korrespondenzen mit den zuständigen behörden einsehen zu können bzw. zu bekommen. das würde die argumentationsbasis bei den hiesigen kommunalen politik-ebenen erleichtern.
> des weiteren ist es quasi unabdingbar, eine initiative oder gar einen verein zu gründen, über den man -ebenfalls rechtlich abgesichert, das projekt lokal kommuniziert und abwickelt. man könnte spenden sammeln, sponsoren akquirieren, etc.
> ich als bike-händler sehe mich dabei natürlich als erstes in der pflicht und ja, natürlich steckt in gewisser form auch ein kommerzielles interesse dahinter. nur, ich will weder jemanden abzocken noch den leuten meine bikes aufschwatzen.
> ...



Wärst du mal neben mir wohnen geblieben, das wäre dann einfacher...


----------



## blacky.beast (18. Mai 2011)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wärst du mal neben mir wohnen geblieben, das wäre dann einfacher...



hehehe...,
ja, ich war ja quasi nur "Zugereister" in Bohlscheid 
aber, wenn ihr des nächste mal schon bei mir am laden vorbei fahrt, dann schaut doch mal rein 
gruß,
der mackuss.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Mai 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> hehehe...,
> ja, ich war ja quasi nur "Zugereister" in Bohlscheid
> aber, wenn ihr des nächste mal schon bei mir am laden vorbei fahrt, dann schaut doch mal rein
> gruß,
> der mackuss.



War doch zu  und wir wollten dich nicht wecken  aber wir werden kommen, wenn mal auf ist!


----------



## blacky.beast (18. Mai 2011)

immer ab 17 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin in der nächsten Woche in Herchen und wollte mal anfragen, ob es wohl ein zwei Leute gibt, die mir mal ein paar nette Trails zeigen könnten. Mit mir werden wohl mein Enduro und mein Gemini anreisen. FR-technisch befinde ich mich allerdings mehr so auf Anfängerniveau, bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und es heilt nicht mehr so gut . 
Ich habe schon den Natursteig Sieg Thread durchgeackert und es scheint ja den einen oder anderen "netten" Abschnitt zu geben die ich bei meinen bisherigen Aufenthalten noch nicht entdecken konnte.
Da ich Freizeit habe , gerne tagsüber, aber natürlich nehme ich auch Angebote zu "normalen" Zeiten an.
Falls nötig würde ich auch trailtaugliche Beleuchtung ins Reisegepäck aufnehmen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Beach90 (15. September 2011)

Biker aufgepasst! Zu verkaufen:
- Fox Talas RLC 100/120/140
- Fox RP23 , 200mm
- Mavic Crossmax ST

Alles VHB


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2011)

Von uns Windeckern einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## Blut Svente (31. Dezember 2011)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Von uns Windeckern einen Guten Rutsch



Es lebt


----------



## Shughart (3. Januar 2012)

Frohes  Neues allesamt


----------



## luckylocke (3. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues an alle Windecker und viele schöne MTB-Kilometer


----------



## Henkkaas (28. Juni 2012)

Moin moin.. Suche Anschluss um was zu lernen  Bin neu auf und in dem Gebiet. 

Komme aus Windeck Ehrenhausen und arbeite in Eitorf. 

Zur Zeit fahre ich Alleine oder auch mit meiner Freundin. Falls jemand einen Anfänger etwas unter die Arme greidfen mag , bitte melden!!


----------



## Delgado (28. Juni 2012)

Die Windecker Herzbuam sind alle desertiert


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Juli 2012)

wollte mal wieder grüßen


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juli 2012)

Da lebt ja noch einer.

Lebt den der Rest auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. Juli 2012)

Marcel, alles gut ?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Tazz ja alles gut und bei euch?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juli 2012)

Hier ist seid langen die Sonne nicht mehr aufgegangen


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2012)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hier ist seid langen die Sonne nicht mehr aufgegangen



Wenn man es nicht nur sprichwörtlich nimmt, hier auch nicht.

Aber schön das ihr alle noch lebt. Nach irgendwelchen Facebookpartys in Windeck.


----------



## Shughart (17. Juli 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber schön das ihr alle noch lebt. Nach irgendwelchen Facebookpartys in Windeck.



Das ist aber auch wohl das einzige was man derzeit so aus Windeck hört nach dem es sehr lange ganz still in dem Thread war


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Juli 2012)

genau erst hört mann lange lange nichts und dann ........mit allen Trompeten und Posaunen


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2012)

Ist facebook endlich abgeschaltet?


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2012)

..... allerdings , wo sind die Trompeten und Posaunen  ? 

Beim Team III ist auch alles bestens , wir wollen bloß den Winter wieder haben, da konnte man wenigstens ohne Regen Radfahren 

@ Michael Facebook ist on , war gerade dort stöbern ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt .....aber wir haben doch Sommer.... naja haffe es gibt noch einen schönen spätsommer ansonsten ist der Winter ja auch nicht mehr weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2012)

Ab Sonntag wird's Sommer, laut WDR 2 

Das mit facebook tut mir natürlich leid


----------



## Tazz (18. Juli 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ab Sonntag wird's Sommer, laut WDR 2
> 
> Das mit facebook tut mir natürlich leid




Das ist ja der Hammer  der muß dann aber ne Weile bleiben der Sommer 

.....  keine Sache mit Facebook, ich schaff das schon  


Wo sind denn eure Mädels abgeblieben ? fahren die nicht mehr ?


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2012)

Meinst Du Solanum?
Doch, die fährt und fährt .... und fährt.

Neulich sogar bis nach St. Tropez und zurück.


----------



## Tazz (19. Juli 2012)

Äh nee, ich meinte Rosanorden und so weiter ...

Aber schön zu lesen das Iris nicht nur Bahn fährt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. November 2012)

Hallo noch jemand da


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. November 2012)

man ist das dunkel hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. November 2012)

Habt Ihr nicht bald die Schnauze voll von diesem Suckerberg Ghetto?


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2012)

Nö 
gefällt mir


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. November 2012)

Für alle, die nicht da waren: es war Klasse. Nette Mitfahrer, tolles Wetter, keine Pannen und viel Spass!

Danke nochmal dafür!


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. November 2012)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Für alle, die nicht da waren: es war Klasse. Nette Mitfahrer, tolles Wetter, keine Pannen und viel Spass!
> 
> Danke nochmal dafür!



Ja ich war nicht dabei


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. November 2012)

Nächstes mal.  @_Anfaenger64_ .War ganz nett durchs Bergische, das Wiehltal und das Aggertal.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. November 2012)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nächstes mal.  @_Anfaenger64_ .War ganz nett durchs Bergische, das Wiehltal und das Aggertal.


Da fehlen aber bestimmt 4-stellige HM


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. November 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja ich war nicht dabei



Hätte ich aber gerne gehabt  

Nächstes Mal! Dann ist auch Elmore's wieder auf!


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. November 2012)

Stimmt hatte so nach GM sogut wie keine HM


----------



## BoosBiker (27. November 2012)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Für alle, die nicht da waren: es war Klasse. Nette Mitfahrer, tolles Wetter, keine Pannen und viel Spass!
> 
> Danke nochmal dafür!



HalliHallo,ich danke dir für die nette Tour!Der Guide ist Schuld das es Spass gemacht hat!großes Kompliment,mach weiter so.
Ich komme wieder
Chris


----------



## ALIDA (4. Dezember 2012)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Für alle, die nicht da waren: es war Klasse. Nette Mitfahrer, tolles Wetter, keine Pannen und viel Spass!
> 
> Danke nochmal dafür!



Lieber Anfänger64,  es war einfach klasse dir zu folgen. Ich, als richtige Anfängerin, fand es spitze! Möchte diese Strecke noch einmal fahren.
Danke für diese Trainingseinheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Dezember 2012)

ALIDA schrieb:


> Lieber Anfänger64,  es war einfach klasse dir zu folgen. Ich, als richtige Anfängerin, fand es spitze! Möchte diese Strecke noch einmal fahren.
> Danke für diese Trainingseinheit!



Wenn ihr Lust habt, stelle ich die Tour nochmal rein. Vielleicht traut sich dann ja doch der eine oder andere noch mit?


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja bitte!


----------



## BoosBiker (5. Dezember 2012)

ich traue mich auch-ich bin dabei


----------



## ALIDA (5. Dezember 2012)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Lust habt, stelle ich die Tour nochmal rein. Vielleicht traut sich dann ja doch der eine oder andere noch mit?


 

Juhuuu....ich bin dabei. Freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## ALIDA (5. Dezember 2012)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> ich traue mich auch-ich bin dabei


 

Ich hoffe du nimmst mich wieder mit.....


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Dezember 2012)

ALIDA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du nimmst mich wieder mit.....



Gerne!


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2012)

wann


----------



## BoosBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann erst nächstes Jahr wieder.Bin vom 23.12.-30.12 auf Mallorca mountainbiken


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Dezember 2012)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> wann



wenn der schnee wieder weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Dezember 2012)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> wenn der schnee wieder weg ist



NE NE, bitte eine Tour im Schnee. Dann bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Dezember 2012)

Schnee ist so gut wie wech...

Jemand Interesse am 23.12.?


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja
Nein
Vieleicht
ankreuzen . Warum nicht, wenn es nicht ganz mies ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich wäre dabei ....... bringe dir dann auch noch was braunes aus Papier mit


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2012)

Wir bleiben zwischen durch stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Dezember 2012)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>


Herchen bahnhofsvorplatz  10:30

 LMB steht drin


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2012)

Shit Wetter gemeldet für Sonntag, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 100 % 
Hoffen wir das sich das noch ändert. 4 Std Dauer Regen muß nicht sein


----------



## ALIDA (21. Dezember 2012)

...ich wünsche den Herren viel Spaß bei der Tour...vor allem gutes Wetter,
da ich ein *Anfänger-Weichei *bin, warte ich auf trockeneres Wetter.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Dezember 2012)

egal es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter 
komme mit dem rad nsch Herchen dann gehts los
Pierre wenn du nichts dagegen hast komme ich dannach mit zu dir miriam holt mich dann Abends bei dir ab die hat das Auto


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2012)

Gutes Wetter zum Kanu fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2012)

War doch ganz nett , etwas Nass über die 4 Std. aber sonst Ok.


----------



## ALIDA (23. Dezember 2012)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> War doch ganz nett , etwas Nass über die 4 Std. aber sonst Ok.


 
...seid ihr doch gestartet? Die Tour war doch abgesagt. Oder?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. Dezember 2012)

ja waren noch unterwegs....aber nur straße


----------



## ALIDA (23. Dezember 2012)

super !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2012)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/391

Hat sich gelohnt heute


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2012)

"Drecks-Seite! Ständig speichert er meine Einträge erst gar nicht, dann doppelt!"

Manfred, das liegt daran das dir Regenwasser aus dem Helm auf die Tastatur getropft ist


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Dezember 2012)

ALIDA schrieb:


> super !!!



Gar nicht Super  

Hochwasser bis auf die Radwege im Bröltal, das müsste noch zusätzliche Paddelpunkte geben Meine Klamotten tropfen immer noch vor sich hin!


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## BoosBiker (1. Januar 2013)

Das Bild über mir strahlt so eine Kälte aus.
Und jetzt noch etwas warmes:





Mallorca


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Januar 2013)

Also am WE habe ich ein paar Trails abgefahren. HB Weg hat Bäume, RS Trail ist super! Ph-Pfad ein wenig Matsch, aber fahrbar. 
Wer Lust hat am WE, einfach melden. Ich schreibe nix Offizielles aus, aber PN, und ich reagiere.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2013)

ja,gute Idee. Jetzt liegt teilweise etwas Schnee, aber klasse zu fahren


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Januar 2013)

also Sonntag wäre gut und ich könnte mit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Januar 2013)

Sonntag morgen klingt gut. Muss nur noch ein wenig gesunder werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Januar 2013)

Ab Au wäre Super wenn möglich auch nicht allzu früh so 11Uhr oder Später würde mir passen bin nämlich Samstag Abend noch LAAAAAnge auf einem Geburtstag glaube da tut mir jede Minute gut


----------



## Cubler (18. Januar 2013)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also am WE habe ich ein paar Trails abgefahren. HB Weg hat Bäume, RS Trail ist super! Ph-Pfad ein wenig Matsch, aber fahrbar.
> Wer Lust hat am WE, einfach melden. Ich schreibe nix Offizielles aus, aber PN, und ich reagiere.



Biite nicht steinigen, aber was für Trails sind das? Und vor allem sind die in Windeck und Umgebung

mfG 
Cubler


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2013)

Cubler schrieb:


> Biite nicht steinigen, aber was für Trails sind das? Und vor allem sind die in Windeck und Umgebung
> 
> mfG
> Cubler


Tief im Osten von Windeck.


----------



## Cubler (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Infos.

Ich denk ich hab die Drei jetzt auf der Reihe.

@ DrFuManChu
bist du auch mal in Eitorf bzw Baleroth unterwegs? Ich mein ich hät dich da schonmal fahren sehen.

Gruß 
Cubler


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2013)

Von mir aus gerne, Marcel ? Manfred ?.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Januar 2013)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Tief im Osten von Windeck.



Eher im Westen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Januar 2013)

Cubler schrieb:


> Biite nicht steinigen, aber was für Trails sind das? Und vor allem sind die in Windeck und Umgebung
> 
> mfG
> Cubler



Das Video zeigt den HB Trail, hier liegen derzeit 2-3 Bäume quer. Absteigen, drüberheben, weiter.
Die von mir genannten sind da in der Nähe.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2013)

Also 11 Uhr treffen in Au (Sieg). Hab da einige Ideen


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2013)

Bahnhof


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Januar 2013)

Schaffe das Leider nachher nicht bin eben erst Heimgekommen! wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Januar 2013)

Besser verschrieben wir, man sieht jetzt auch keine Spurrillen im Schnee.Soll gleich in Eisregen übergehen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Januar 2013)

Ja nächstesmal bin ich sehr gerne dabei


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Januar 2013)

der fred lebt ja immer noch ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Januar 2013)

ja klar Schönes Bild im Bikemarkt


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Januar 2013)

Sonntag morgen hätte ich zeit bis 13 UHR also früh aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2013)

Ich könnte erst ab Mittag, Arbeite morgens


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. Januar 2013)

Blöd dann gibt das ja schon nichts


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2013)

Ne auch Arbeiten , muss auch alleine irgendwie ein wenig Zeit nutzen um was aufs Rad zu kommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2013)

die tage mal Matsch Ride ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2013)

Ich bin für FU Trails auf der Nutscheid, könnte doch noch auf grund vieler Jahre noch was lernen

Dieses WE könnte ich sa und so, ( man kann ja nicht jedes WE arbeiten), soll aber mieses Wetter sein

Marcel, Manfred, dieses Jahr hatten wir noch nicht viele gelegenheiten, alleine hab ich angst .


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2013)

@ Dr Fu. Hab die Tage Fotos gesehen, Bonne Du, und ich 2000 auf dem beulskopf Rennen , Cool.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2013)

Natürlich ist auch jeder eingeladen wer will, wann genau bald hier


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2013)

OK, mal sehen was bis dahin draus wird


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Januar 2013)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich bin für FU Trails auf der Nutscheid, könnte doch noch auf grund vieler Jahre noch was lernen
> 
> Dieses WE könnte ich sa und so, ( man kann ja nicht jedes WE arbeiten), soll aber mieses Wetter sein
> 
> Marcel, Manfred, dieses Jahr hatten wir noch nicht viele gelegenheiten, alleine hab ich angst .



Bei mir siehts ganz übel aus. Liege mit Fieber im Bett seit Sonntag und es wird irgendwie täglich schlimmer  also plant erstmal ohne mich, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2013)

Gute Besserung, kämpfen viele mit zurzeit. Hab gestern mal die Trails getestet. MATSCHE PAMPE pur.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2013)

bei dem wetter auch kein wunder


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Februar 2013)

Mich macht das Wetter gerade Fertig ! Hab jetzt kein Bock mehr auf Nass-Kalt-Schnee-Eis. 
Mal sehen am WE


----------



## Cubler (7. März 2013)

Hi,

war gestern aufn HB Trail unterwegs. So und nach ein paar Minuten Trailspass musste ich dann absteigen. Grund: Forstarbeiten!
Ein Teil der Strecke war gesperrt woran ich mich natürlich nicht gehalten habe und ich konnte erstmal über die Stämme klettern und am schweren Gerät vorbei. ZUm Glück war es trocken und der aufgerissene Boden war durch die Erntemaschinen noch nicht all zu schlimm in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Tja aber leider sah es so aus, als würden die mit der Arbeit gerade erst anfangen und wenn es denn mal regnet ist der Trail nur noch mit Matschreifen zu befahren. 
Nach ein paar hundert Metern konnte ich dann den Trail weiterfahren, da es so aussah als wenn die von oben auf dem direkten Wege angerückt sind. 

Echt zum K****n...... denn ein paar meiner Lieblingstrails sind den Erntemaschinen schon zum Opfer gefallen. 

@ DrFuManChu

Danke für das Video. Ohne das wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen den Trail rückwärts zu fahren und hätte wohl auch nie den Anschlusstrail nach Herchen gefunden.

Gruß Cubler


----------



## xlboy10 (7. März 2013)

Jab das mit dem Holz aufn Weg kann ich auch bestätigen...Bin am Samsta daher gefahren. Hoffentlich machen die nicht allzu großen Schaden....


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2013)

Die Arbeiten schon die 3. Woche dort,  da es ja zum Siegsteig gehört werden die ihn nicht kaputt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. März 2013)

Du willst immer nur das eine!


----------



## Delgado (8. März 2013)

Auch .. aber am liebsten mit meinem Schatz


----------



## xlboy10 (8. März 2013)

Hi ich würde gern mal mitfahren wenn ihr einverstanden seid..?
Wo befindet sich der RS Trail?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2013)

Realschulen Trail Herchen


----------



## xlboy10 (8. März 2013)

ok.. gibts da noch irgendwo Infos drüber...Kenne den gar nicht...


----------



## xlboy10 (8. März 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus...
GPS Daten gibts davon nicht zufällig??
Wenn ihr fahrt, macht ihr euch Termine immer hier über Forum aus??


----------



## skaster (9. März 2013)

xlboy10 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus...
> GPS Daten gibts davon nicht zufällig??
> Wenn ihr fahrt, macht ihr euch Termine immer hier über Forum aus??



Doch, gibt es. Sind auch gar nich so schwer zu finden, wenn man weiß auf welchem Wanderweg man unterwegs ist


----------



## xlboy10 (9. März 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es. Sind auch gar nich so schwer zu finden, wenn man weiß auf welchem Wanderweg man unterwegs ist



Wo finde ich die Daten?


----------



## skaster (9. März 2013)

xlboy10 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Daten?



Also, das fänd ich jetzt wirklich ein bißchen einfach 

Ich hab auch noch ein Video wo Teile des Trails drauf sind, vielleicht findest du am Ende die Lösung


----------



## xlboy10 (9. März 2013)

Ach so.. Hier ist man noch nicht so weit... Lol naja auf GPS Tours hab ich auch einige Strecken abgelegt falls ihr damit was anfangen kÃ¶nntð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2013)

Ich werde morgen einige Trails abfahren, je nach Wetter, und recht früh.
Der RS ist frei (stand Anfang März). 
Heilbrunnen ist sicher noch an der Mitteltravers zu. 
Der Dehlenbach ist von der Siegsteig Kollone erneuert worden (keine Stufen mehr).


----------



## xlboy10 (12. März 2013)

Diese Woche noch Mist... Dann geht's hoffentlich nur noch bergauf...ð


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2013)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht ausdrücken wie sehr mir das Wetter auf den Sack geht


:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2013)

Ich hab ja bis jetzt den Ball flach gehalten, ABER ES REICHT, bisher hab ich dem Wetter getrotz, siehe Winter Pokal, der Winter ist kurz vor einer fetten Prügelei , zum Glück für ihn das ich jetzt durch Arbeit wenig Zeit habe, nächste Tour erst ab 20 Grad +, ( ok , fahre ja , aber spass ist was anderes)


----------



## Delgado (13. März 2013)

Ihr seid solche Memmen


----------



## xlboy10 (23. März 2013)

So gestern aufm HB Trail unterwegs gewesen.... Holz fast alles weggeräumt.. Macht wieder richtig Spaß!


----------



## Gnikder (24. März 2013)

Ich kauf mir mal schnell ein E-bike m das zu schaffen.


----------



## xlboy10 (25. März 2013)

hmmm non stop bis 4h bei 17km/h...ok, das is mir fürn anfang doch zu viel...Aber aktion trotzdem klasse...


----------



## Beach90 (25. März 2013)

Join your local Mountainbikegroup:

Der Windecker Mountainbiketreff bei Facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/116845365174756/


ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (25. März 2013)

xlboy10 schrieb:


> So gestern aufm HB Trail unterwegs gewesen.... Holz fast alles weggeräumt.. Macht wieder richtig Spaß!


 
Eine gute Nachricht! 
Als Ziel für Ostern gebucht


----------



## paulman8888 (25. März 2013)

Facebook. Gute Alternative 
(Ironie aus)


----------



## Beach90 (25. März 2013)

Alles Teufelszeugs diese sozialen Netzwerke! Ich habs ja immer gesagt: Fullys, Scheibenbremsen, Twentyniner und Facebook werden uns noch in den sicheren Ruin treiben.

Also Paulmann mit der doppelten Achtundachtzig im Nachnamen, hast du eine bessere?


----------



## paulman8888 (25. März 2013)

Twentyniner und Fullys stimmt 
Alternative: Alles was nicht mit diesem Welltbeherrschenden Illuminati-zeugs zu tun hat 
(Ironie aus)


----------



## paulman8888 (25. März 2013)

Jemand lust auf den Heilbrunnen Trail/Ohmbachtrail ?


----------



## xlboy10 (2. April 2013)

gestern schöne Runde gedreht. Heilbrunnentrail...dann steig 6,7 und 8.
aber nicht mit nem 20er schnitt was andere hier im Forum fahren ...
Wer interesse hat lade die Strecke gleich in den bekannten Seiten hoch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2013)

Das mit dem 20er Schnitt ist auch nur ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall  Meiner Erfahrung nach, möchten die meisten hier auch nur im Luschen/Tourentempo Schnitt von so 10-15 km/h, je nach Jahreszeit, unterwegs sein.


----------



## xlboy10 (2. April 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das mit dem 20er Schnitt ist auch nur ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall  Meiner Erfahrung nach, möchten die meisten hier auch nur im Luschen/Tourentempo Schnitt von so 10-15 km/h, je nach Jahreszeit, unterwegs sein.


 
Wenn das so ist bin ich gerne bei der nächsten Tour dabei!!!


----------



## TR4Zzer (10. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch auf die ,,Downhill" Strecke in Stromberg/Herchen fährt. 

Gruß
Niclas


----------



## paulman8888 (11. Juli 2013)

Habe einiges drüber gehört aber bisher ist noch niemand mit mir langgefahren/hat mir gezeigt..


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Juli 2013)

Manchmal, feine Sache


----------



## paulman8888 (11. Juli 2013)

Hehe Fuuu du lebst ja noch !!!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Januar 2014)

*Ausgraben*

Ich hätte an die Windecker mal eine Frage. Existiert die "DH"-Strecke bei Stromberg noch oder wurde diese Dicht gemacht?


----------



## paulman8888 (8. Januar 2014)

Im Sommer gabs die noch und sah nich nach "dicht" aus.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Januar 2014)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Im Sommer gabs die noch und sah nich nach "dicht" aus.



Okay danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## DJChiller (8. Januar 2014)

So wie ich von nem Kollegen gehört hab gibts die noch und wird noch gut befahren. Einfach hin und selbst n Bild machen 
Übrigens Huhu an euch alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Januar 2014)

DJChiller schrieb:


> So wie ich von nem Kollegen gehört hab gibts die noch und wird noch gut befahren. Einfach hin und selbst n Bild machen
> Übrigens Huhu an euch alle



Ja war heute mal dort und hab mir selbst ein Bild gemacht. Nach den Spuren zu urteilen sind ein paar Biker in den letzten Tagen dort unterwegs gewesen. Einstieg ist leider erst zu beginn des Tannenwaldes möglich, oberhalb sind mehrere Bäume frisch gefällt worden. Die Strecke war gut zu befahren, witterungsbedingt einwenig matschig.


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2014)

Moin,
wollten Freitag Mittag in eure Gegend und mal Anfragen, ob jemand von euch uns ab Herchen ein paar schöne Trails zeigen kann?

Das letzte "Große Treffen" ist ja schon ein wenig her und außer HB-Trail und der Einkehr an der Sieg kenn ich kaum mehr was wieder sind allerdings gemütlich mit enduro unterwegs,d.h. Eher 10er Schnitt 

Würde mich freuen, vielen dank!
sun909


----------



## DJChiller (16. Januar 2014)

Sorry mein Bein is gebrochen sonst wäre ich sehr gern dabei 
Hoffe findet sich noch einer


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Januar 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollten Freitag Mittag in eure Gegend und mal Anfragen, ob jemand von euch uns ab Herchen ein paar schöne Trails zeigen kann?
> 
> Das letzte "Große Treffen" ist ja schon ein wenig her und außer HB-Trail und der Einkehr an der Sieg kenn ich kaum mehr was wieder sind allerdings gemütlich mit enduro unterwegs,d.h. Eher 10er Schnitt
> ...


die üblichen Verdächtigen sind schon vor Jahren zu Fazebook übergelaufen...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Januar 2014)

Sobald der Rücken wieder mitmacht können wir das gerne planen. Heute geht leider noch nicht :'(


----------



## paulman8888 (18. Januar 2014)

Hi. Irgendwer Lust auf ne spontane Tour ??


----------



## freeridewindeck (22. März 2014)

Hallo, gibts hier jemanden der nen vernünftigen freeride/downhill hometrail hat? würde gerne mal da ne runde drehen selbstverständlich auch beim bauen helfen.. näheres dann per pm


----------



## TR4Zzer (23. März 2014)

Ja 
ein weit verbreiteter ist Stromberg, ansonsten ist noch einer in Schiefen (beim Golfplatz von Eitorf), oder in Bitze


----------



## Beach90 (27. März 2014)

Appropo Stromberg. Am 31.3. macht der Flowtrail in Stromberg/Hunsrück wieder auf. Da kann man sich super für die neue Saison warmmachen. Möchte nächste Woche wer mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJChiller (28. März 2014)

Ich müsst ma schauen mein Bein macht bisschen faxen ich weiß noch nich gensu warum aber wenns geht dann gerne


----------



## ledermacht (6. April 2014)

.... Hi jungs,
... ich war bei der Eröffnung vom Flowtrail in Stromber. Ist gar nicht so weit weg von hier. der No Jokes Trail da ist nicht schlecht und der ander Tail wirklich sehr flowig. 
Auf dem Ringwalltrail bei Sromber an der Sieg war ich im November nochmal. Da wurde im oberen Teil sehr viel mit Holzarbeiten unfahrbar gemacht. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie es da jetzt so ist. Kenne auch keine Lokals dort, oder jmd. der da gebaut hat. Weiss jemand wie es da mit Försten aussieht? Schon mal jmd. ärger gehabt? Ich würde das Ding die tage dann mal freifegen.
Auf der der anderen Siegseite vom Heilbrunnen Trail gibt es auch noch drei etwas kürze Trails die man gut verknüpfen kann. Einder ist Teil des Siegsteigs und die anderen sind etwas schwerer zu finden.


----------



## ledermacht (6. April 2014)

..... ach ja, für spontane Bikeausflüge bin ich auch gern zu haben. In meinen Bus passen einige Bikes, Bierkisten und weiteres rein.


----------



## Beach90 (7. April 2014)

Moin, 
wir waren gestern in Stromberg (Hunsrück) auf dem Flowtrail. Da war natürlich die Hölle los, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Vielleicht passiert ja auch mal in unserer Ecke mal was in Sachen legalem Bikepark 
Bald kommt aber erstmal der neue Bikepark im Bad Ems dazu. Dann brauchst du nur noch eine Stunde mit deinem Bus zu fahren  

Die Trails die du auf der anderen Siegseite meinst müssten ebenfalls ein Teil des Natursteigs sein.


----------



## ledermacht (7. April 2014)

...... Boppard ist auch nicht so weit und ordentlich was zum Biken dabei.
Die beiden Trails gehören auf keinen Fall zum natursteig oder anderen Wanderwegen, .... vielleicht kann Sie euch mal zeigen oder erklären wo der Einstieg ist. Hab da noch Bikespuren gesehen bis jetzt. Kenn Ihr den von Bödingen runter ins Bröltal? 
.... 
die Idee aus Sromberg ist echt gut, einfach ein Trail mit schöner Linie neben den normalen Schotterwegen anlegen ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Förster und Biker ...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2014)

Stromberg an der Sieg war vor ca. einem Monat im oberen Teil noch nicht befahrbar.

Befinden sich die anderen Trails direkt am Siegtal, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite?

Ein Trailpark wie Stromberg oder Mehring (Mosel) wäre ein wirklicher Segen für die Region.
Damit ist natürlich ein großer Aufwand verbunden, wie z.B. Vereins-Gründung, Streckenpflege und zudem benötigt man erstmal die Genehmigung was das größte Problem sein dürfte. Die Region mit Tälern und Bergen würde sich natürlich super dafür eigenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ledermacht (8. April 2014)

..... die beiden Trails sind recht nah dran am Tal. Einer davon beginnt etwas unterhalb vom Sportplatz in Altenherfen und der zweite ist recht nah am Natursteig.
Mehringen an der Mosel kenn nicht, aber ist ja auch nicht weit weg.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/


----------



## Beach90 (8. April 2014)

Trotz alledem müssen wir im RSK mindestens eine Stunde mit dem Auto fahren um legale Bikestrecken zu besuchen.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jedes Vorhaben biken auf legale Füße zu stellen unter dem Nimbus des Umweltschutzes erstickt wird. Das schützt erstens Umwelt höchstens augenscheinlich und zweitens verlagert man das Problem damit nur! Aber das scheint wohl das kleinere Übel zu sein


----------



## Hedi (10. April 2014)

ledermacht schrieb:


> ..... die beiden Trails sind recht nah dran am Tal. Einer davon beginnt etwas unterhalb vom Sportplatz in Altenherfen und der zweite ist recht nah am Natursteig.



Cool, werde ich mal die Tage erkunden, bin immer auf der Suche nach Trails hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Shore2 (11. April 2014)

Moin. Ich komme aus Bremen und bin neu hier nach Much gezogen, das liegt bei Siegburg, und würde mich freuen wenn es ein paar Biker gibt die Lust haben mir hier in der Gegend ein paar Trails oder schöne Stellen zu zeigen oder mir sagen wo ich welche finden könnte.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (11. April 2014)

Shore2 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich komme aus Bremen und bin neu hier nach Much gezogen, das liegt bei Siegburg, und würde mich freuen wenn es ein paar Biker gibt die Lust haben mir hier in der Gegend ein paar Trails oder schöne Stellen zu zeigen oder mir sagen wo ich welche finden könnte.



Hallo,
schau mal hier im Unterforum "Köln, Bonn und Umgebung" in den Thread "Biketreff Oberbergischer Kreis" dort sind paar Jungs aus der Nähe von Much unterwegs.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Much gehört aber nicht zum Oberbergischen Kreis, sondern zum Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, also ist der richtige Thread Hennef u.Umgebung


----------



## ledermacht (12. April 2014)

..... in der Nähe von Much sind zwei Strecken in den Wald gebaut. Mit ein paar Kickern drin und ganz gut fahrbar. Eine davon wird auch geduldet. Sind beide recht kurz, aber macht spass.


----------



## Shore2 (12. April 2014)

Hey Ledermacht. Kannst du mir sagen wie ich die finde oder wie ich da hinkommen könnte. 
Besten dank schonmal. 
Mfg


----------



## DJChiller (12. April 2014)

Ich wünsch allen Schülern aus NRW angenehme Ferien!

Was läuft so bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulman8888 (12. April 2014)

Jo hab "Radeln" geplant.


----------



## Beach90 (13. April 2014)

Was läuft? Biken im Ländchen!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. April 2014)

hallo bin am Sonntag mal wieder mit dem Bike in Windeck! möchte eine Tour Starten geplant ist eine schöne Trailrunde fahre ca. 2-2,5 Stunden Starten werde ich in Windeck Dreisel auf der Siegbrücke um 11 UHR wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren also bis dann.....


----------



## Rea (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Marcel,

also Lust hätt ich schon gehabt, leider war der Sonntag schon verplant. Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Mal, also lass von dir hören 

Fährst du eigentlich wieder beim Schinderhannes mit in zwei Wochen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre auch mal an einer Mitfahrt interessiert. Käme aus Hennef ggf. mit der Bahn  vielleicht klappt es vorm nächsten Mal mit einer PN?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Marcel,
ich bin am Wochenende Freitag bis Sonntag wieder in Herchen. Samstag und Sonntag wolte ich das Windecker Ländchen wieder unsicher machen, Sonntag komme ich mit. Aber 2,5stunden, ist aber wenig an Fahrstunden. Ich wollte schon mehr fahren.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Beach90 (7. Mai 2014)

Falls ihr nochwas fürs Wochenende im Ländchen sucht: Schaut doch mal in meiner Signatur 
Am Samstag ist Fahrtechnikkurs Level 1 und am Sonntag gibts Trails satt! 

ride on!
Max


----------



## luckylocke (7. Mai 2014)

Rea schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> also Lust hätt ich schon gehabt, leider war der Sonntag schon verplant. Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Mal, also lass von dir hören
> 
> Fährst du eigentlich wieder beim Schinderhannes mit in zwei Wochen?





asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> ich bin am Wochenende Freitag bis Sonntag wieder in Herchen. Samstag und Sonntag wolte ich das Windecker Ländchen wieder unsicher machen, Sonntag komme ich mit. Aber 2,5stunden, ist aber wenig an Fahrstunden. Ich wollte schon mehr fahren.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang


 
Hallo Wolfgang,

wann und wo willst Du am Sa starten? Wenn es passt, wäre ich dabei.

Gruß
Gernot


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Mai 2014)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> wann und wo willst Du am Sa starten? Wenn es passt, wäre ich dabei.
> 
> ...


 
Tour ist online:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14829


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Mai 2014)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Tour ist online:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14829



Gute Idee.Gernot, komm doch auch dazu.
Muß mich aber etwas später verabschieden, weil meine Freundin auch noch mit mir MTB fahren will.


Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Mai 2014)

@asphaltjunkie : die ausgeschriebene Tour ist jetzt schon etwas länger her??!!! also diesen Sonntag bin ich nicht da!
@Rea: ja schade klappt bestimmt beim nächsten mal  Schinderhannen bin ich dabei!!


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2014)

Pierrrrrrrrrre!!!!!????


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2014)

Pierrrrrrrrrre!!!!!????


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2014)

Pierrrrrrrrrre!!!!!????


----------



## Beach90 (7. Juli 2014)

Delgado...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulman8888 (17. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand Lust auf ne Runde hat so melde er sich umgehend per PN ;-)


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Delgado...


Schön war's


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2014)

Gibts hier eigentlich Leute die sich dafür begeistern könnten in Windeck was legales auf die Beine zu stellen? Vielleicht ne kleine Strecke, mit einem bisschen Flow , ein paar Anliegerkurven und ein paar Drops & Kicker wäre doch ein guter Start!


----------



## freeridewindeck (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin sofort dabei


----------



## noocelo (9. Dezember 2014)

+ 1 (wie's die knappe zeit halt zulässt)


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Dezember 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich Leute die sich dafür begeistern könnten in Windeck was legales auf die Beine zu stellen? Vielleicht ne kleine Strecke, mit einem bisschen Flow , ein paar Anliegerkurven und ein paar Drops & Kicker wäre doch ein guter Start!



Finde ich eine super Idee. Die Abfahrt in Stromberg bietet ja schon sehr viel, ist nur leider in einem Naturschutzgebiet. Im Dreiländereck wurde ein solches Projekt ja über ein eigens gegründeten Verein realisiert, dadurch können leider ja auch nur Vereinsmitglieder auf der Strecke fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (9. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man so ein Projekt angeht, ist dies grundsätzlich auch mit einer Vereinsgründung verbunden. Hier findet man nützliche Informationen dazu. http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads


----------



## paulman8888 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute.
Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei !
Bin Jetzt im Endspurt für das Abi. Im Anschluß durfte ich genügend Zeit haben.


----------



## cantonnett (22. Dezember 2014)

bin auch dabei


----------



## wotan1999 (22. Dezember 2014)

In Waldbröl gab es auch mal ne größere Gruppe mit ähnlichen Überlegungen. Die Stadt hat das herzlich wenig interessiert, daher sind die auch noch auf der Suche. Angesprochen hatte mich damals der Stephan Propach vom Rhein-Sieg-Anzeiger.

In Windeck ist eigentlich das Problem, dass so ziemlich alle Hänge in irgendeiner Art vom Naturschutz betroffen sind. Kannst Dir ja gerne mal die Karten bei der Gemeindeverwaltung ansehen.

Und wenn man dann versucht, irgendwas auf der offiziellen Schiene zu machen, ist's ganz vorbei, sie den MCC Hurst und die gibt's schon seit 60 Jahren.

Ich glaube, dass es in Windeck schwierig wird, aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. Dezember 2014)

wotan1999 schrieb:


> In Waldbröl gab es auch mal ne größere Gruppe mit ähnlichen Überlegungen. Die Stadt hat das herzlich wenig interessiert, daher sind die auch noch auf der Suche. Angesprochen hatte mich damals der Stephan Propach vom Rhein-Sieg-Anzeiger.
> 
> In Windeck ist eigentlich das Problem, dass so ziemlich alle Hänge in irgendeiner Art vom Naturschutz betroffen sind. Kannst Dir ja gerne mal die Karten bei der Gemeindeverwaltung ansehen.
> 
> ...



Genau an diese Problematik habe ich auch gedacht. Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz hat auch eine Karte im Netz, dort kann man die verschiedenen Schutzzonen sich anzeigen lassen.


----------



## cantonnett (23. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es keine chance wenn etwas unter Naturschutz steht dort einen legalen Trail anzulegen?
Es gibt doch auch wanderwege in Naturschutzgebieten oder?


----------



## paulman8888 (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Karte von Mountain_Screen anschaue dann sehe ich da noch große Lücken wo wir was hinzimmern könnten.


----------



## cantonnett (23. Dezember 2014)

na dann nix wie los


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. Dezember 2014)

cantonnett schrieb:


> Gibt es keine chance wenn etwas unter Naturschutz steht dort einen legalen Trail anzulegen?
> Es gibt doch auch wanderwege in Naturschutzgebieten oder?



Wie bei Naturschutzgebieten die rechtliche Lage aussieht kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Wanderwege dürften Bestandsschutz haben da diese ja schon vorhanden sind.

Mich wundern aber auch einwenig die Schutzgebeite die gewählt wurden sind. Als Beispiel das "Hohe Wäldchen", dort ist ja eigentlich nix außer einer ebenen Fläche vorhanden mit vielen Betonplatten. Könnte mir aber vorstellen das nach Abzug des US-Militärs einfach eine schnelle Lösung gesucht wurde um das Gebiet z.B. vor Bebauung zu schützen.


----------



## Beach90 (23. Dezember 2014)

Beim Hohen Wäldchen kamen nach den Bundis die Vögel, die haben nun quasi "Brutschutz". Einfach mal so Hinzimmern nur, weil die Fläche kein ausgewiesenes  Naturschutzgebiet ist auch nicht. Da gibt es noch Waldeigentümer etc.


----------



## wotan1999 (23. Dezember 2014)

Das wäre dann das nächste Problem. Der handelsübliche MTBler hat zwei große Feinde. Wanderer und Jäger. Die Jäger zahlen Pacht. Wenn dort aber nix mehr rumhoppelt, weil das Viezeuchs das Weite gesucht hat, zahlt er auch keine Pacht mehr, weswegen die Waldbesitzer das auch sehr skeptisch sehen. Denkt dran es gibt nicht nur Naturschutz in Windeck. Es gibt Landschaftsschutzgebiet (BNatSchG: § 26), Naturschutzgebiet (BNatSchG: § 23), Gewässer und Uferzonen (BNatSchG: § 31), Wasserschutzgebiet (WHG: § 19) und die ganz bösen FFH-Gebiete (FFH-Gebiet nach Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Richtlinie). Danach dürften eigentlich nicht mehr so viele Flächen da sein.

Nichts desto trotz kann man so eine Sache angehen. Aber wie gesagt, mit Vorsicht. Die Motocross-Fahrer haben seit über 60 Jahren die Bahn und wollten sie auch nur offiziell genehmigen lassen. Jetzt haben sie keine mehr. Ob das nochmal was wird steht in den Sternen. Genau so schnell kann übrigens auch in Stromberg Schluss sein.

Die Deutschland Rally wollte auch mal Station in Windeck machen, auch am Popo der Welt, das war dann auch schnell vom Tisch. In Windeck ist das echt zum Haare rausreißen.

Wir können uns ja am Jahresanfang mal kurz zusammen setzen und mal so ein wenig Brainstormen.


----------



## cantonnett (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde aber nicht sagen das handelsübliche wanderer und mtbler große Feinde sind. Ich hatte bisher nur gute Erfarungen mit Wanderern. Wenn man abbremst und freundlich grüßt sollte es ja eigentlich auch keine Probleme geben. Es gibt natürlich auch Wanderer die aus Prinzip nicht gut auf Biker zu sprechen sind weil die den wald zerstören oder was weiß ich.
Genauso aber auch umgekehrt


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2015)

Biken nur noch virtuell, schön vom Sofa aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulman8888 (5. Januar 2015)

Nee war gestern Abend um 22-23 Uhr  z.B  aber meistens möchte niemand mit.


----------



## cantonnett (5. Januar 2015)

war auch gestern


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2015)

Mich gibt es noch, hab mich 2 Jahre im nutscheid Verfahren, Rede jetzt auch Reh,isch.


----------



## luckylocke (9. August 2015)

Hallo, ist der Gauchel hier auch unterwegs?


----------



## gauchel (9. August 2015)

Jo hier


----------



## paulman8888 (10. August 2015)

Moin Gauchel 
Grüß dich Lucky.
Müssten mal wieder nen Ründchen machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gauchel (12. August 2015)

Unterschreiben und teilen!!!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...andesnaturschutzgesetz-in-nordrhein-westfalen


----------



## luckylocke (14. August 2015)

gauchel schrieb:


> Unterschreiben und teilen!!!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...andesnaturschutzgesetz-in-nordrhein-westfalen


 Hat sich erledigt, war alles nur ein Missverständnis...


----------



## gauchel (14. August 2015)

Paar Std später hatte ich das auch gesehen! Gut so!!!


----------



## TR4Zzer (8. September 2015)

Hat einer von euch mal Bock mit nach Stromberg zu fahren?


----------



## Beach90 (21. Oktober 2015)

Für unsere Biker, die nicht bei Facebook sind 

*TRLCDMY.SAISON.ABSCHLUSS.TOUR.ZWEITAUSENDFÜNFZEHN.*
Habt ihr nochmal Lust mit uns zu biken? Bei unserer Saisonabschlusstour am *25.10*. machen wir noch eine letzte gemeinsame Runde durchs Windecker Ländchen dieses Jahr.

Je nach Lust & Laune (von euch) gestaltet sich der Umfang der beiden Tourenvarianten. Geplant sind ca. 32 km und 900 Hm in der Sport- und 25 Km und 600 Hm in der Cappuccinogruppe. Ausklingen lassen wir den Tag dann wie gewohnt in Elmores Biergarten in Schladern.

Anmelden: http://www.trailacademy.de/#!touren/cdk6 oder schickt uns ne Mail an [email protected] und schreibt kurz mit wie vielen Personen ihr kommt.

P.S.: Gefahren wird in zwei Leistungsgruppen. Es sind noch ein paar Plätzchen frei 
Max


----------



## noocelo (21. Oktober 2015)

... wär' gerne wieder am start gewesen, kann aber sa. leider nicht. lasst es laufen  und grüß' paolo.


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2015)

Der 25.10. ist aber ein So 

Wann geht's morgens los? Auf dem Handy lädt's grad ewig...

Grüße


----------



## noocelo (21. Oktober 2015)

... alter fuchs! kooorekt. dann binsch dabei!


----------



## Beach90 (22. Oktober 2015)

Geht um 10.30 in Schladern los. Alle anderen Infos stehen in der Infomail


----------



## on any sunday (22. Oktober 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der 25.10. ist aber ein So



Was denn nun? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (22. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn es ein kurzer ist: Der 25. ist ein Sonntag  

Uhrumstellung nicht vergessen


----------



## noocelo (25. Oktober 2015)

rausgeholt was drin war: ross und reiter eingesaut und fröhlich.

nächstes mal dann wieder mit zwei gruppen. und: schön auf die krankenschwestern hören!


----------



## SaschaP (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Gibt es hier eigentlich eine Gruppe MTB-Fahrer die sich regelmäßig zum fahren treffen, denen mann sich anschließen kann? Ich 36 Jahre jung, suche Fahrer irgendwo zwischen Schladern und Hamm/Sieg. Würde gerne wieder mehr fahren, da ich das in den letzten Jahren vernachlässigt habe.
Bin sogar schon auf E-MTB umgestiegen um fehlende kondition zu ersetzen und trotz dem Spaß auf den Trails zu haben. [emoji58]


Gruß Sascha


----------

